# Boardie-Kuddertour 2005



## oh-nemo (2. August 2005)

So Junx und Mädels,
auch in diesem Jahr wollen wir wieder ne gemeinsame Tour
unternehmen.
Im letzten Jahr wars richtig nett auch wenn nicht so richtig viele Dorsche zum Landgang überedet wurden.
Das soll diesmal anders werden.Wir wollen mal sehen das es nicht erst Dezember wird.
Wenns geht wollen wir im Oktober/November an einem Sonntag in See stechen :m
Für Leudde die von weiter her anreisen sollten Unterkünfte in der Nähe
des Kudders zur verfügung stehen.
Ebenso sollten die "vonweithergereisten" sich Gedanken machen ob sie nicht auch schon am Samstag ne Tour machen wollen (wie im letzten Jahr auch)

Die Anzahl der Angler möchte ich auf *32 Teilnehmer*  beschränken :m
Ein wenig mehr Platz ist schon echt klasse und klasse soll die Tour werden.


Die ersten Sponsoren habe ich schon an Land gezogen.
Der *:m Nordanglershop und PMA* haben schon einige Sachen zugesagt :q
Ebenso * :m Marc H.*
*Lotte* hat auch noch ne Überraschung.
Christian von 
* :m HAKUMA   * hat auch einige Pilker zugesagt.


So,beste Nachrichten #6
Kai der Raubfisscher RD, hat einen sensationellen einmaligen Preis mit
Claus ,dem Kutterkapitän der*MS Simone *(Eckernförde)ausgehandelt.
Nicht nur das,Claus sponsort noch einen Pokal :m
Kai meint das sei einer der besten Kutter bzw. sein "Haus und Hofkutter"
so das wir nix aber auch garnix falsch machen können diesen zu chartern.

Nun zum Termin.
Wir fahren am Sonntag den *06.11.2005*
Wer nicht kann schickt seine Schwiegermudder  oder macht beim Näxtn mal mit.
Der Termin ist gebucht und an dem wird nicht mehr gerüttelt.
Checkt also bitte alle mal ab ob Ihr wirklich Zeit habt am 6.11. :m
Ich schicke Euch dann irgendwann meine Bankverbindung und Ihr Überweist mir dann *€ 25,-*
Ja,Kai hat einen guten Preis ausgehandelt :q
Wer Kopfrechnen kann.......  32 Leute x 25,- = 800,- 
Ein sehr guter Kurs.Allerdings ohne Verpflegung.
Hier mal seine Seite :m
www.hochseeangeln-eckernfoerde.de

*Wer Lust hat merke sich den 4.11.05*
Um 19 Uhr findet der Stammtisch im Hotel Wiesenhof statt.
Wird bestimmt seeehr Lustich :q
Dazu später noch´n Link :m

Ich schicke Anfang September allen Teilnehmern meine Bankverbindung per PN zu. 
Jeder der mitmöchte soll bis zum 7.Oktober die € 25,- auf mein Konto überwiesen haben.
Von wem die Knete nicht am 7.Oktober auf meinem Konto angekommen ist lösche ich aus der Liste.
So habe ich noch die Möglichkeit Ersatzleute mit reinzunehmen.
Ist ja klar das ich mich absicher möchte.Sonst kann ich die Differenz aus eigener Tasche zahlen und da hab ich nicht viel Lust dazu 
Letztes Jahr hat alles Gut geklappt,ich hoffe in diesem Jahr auch.

*Teilnehmer :m*

1.Raubfischer RD
2.oh-nemo
3.Hendrik
4.bulli
5.Sylverpasi
6.hornhechteutin
7.Toto
8.Honeyball
9.Seeteufelfreund
10.Stingray
11.stefanwitteborg
12.Lotte
13.Laggo
14.Pete
15.jan 77
16.Keule
17.jigrunner
18.Nordangler
19.Cottonfox
20.Marco.H
21.Kollege 1 von Marco.H
22.Kollege 2 von Marco.H
23.Stadtmaus
24.norgeklaus
25.Heggi
26.hinnerk
27.Happy
28.ralle
29.Blauortsand
30.angelcarsten
31.Pitus02
32.Reppi 

Ersatzliste

1.
2.goeddoek
3.Freundin von goeddoek
4.
5.Keule
6.Frikadelle
7.Free78
8.Sunny
9.
10.
11.Weja73
12.Gra Frede
13.
14.




Bezahlt haben bereits :m

1.Lotte
2.Nordangler
3.Sympfy/Cottonfox
4.RaubfischerRD
5.Pitus02
6.jigrunner
7.Heggi
8.Seeteufelfreund
9.ralle
10.Pete
11.Stingray
12.oh-nemo
13.Angelcarsten
14.Bulli
15.Happy
16.Jelle
17.Honeyball
18.Hinnerk
19.Marco H.
20.Kollege 1 von Marco
21.Kollege 2 von Marco
22.Reppi
23.Norgeklaus
24.Stadtmaus
25.stefanwitteborg
26.Hornhechteutin
27.Hendrik
28.Dennis
29.Laggo
30.Keule
31.Toto
32.jan 77


----------



## Lotte (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

meld, meld, meld!!!

ich will mit |supergri:m!!!! gedanken muß ich mir erst machen, wenn der termin nicht paßt!!! unterkunft würde ich allerdings benötigen!!!


----------



## oh-nemo (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

:q Stephan,
ohne Dich würde der Kudder erst gar nicht ablegen 
Du bist mit auf der "Voranmeldungs-Liste" :m


----------



## HD4ever (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

ich will auch auf die Liste !!!!  #6* *auchmeld** :m 
und den boardie H@mburg bidde auch .... der soll mich ja fahren  |bla:


----------



## worker_one (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Tja mal gucken ob ich nach dem 14. überhaupt noch irgendwo mit darf|kopfkrat|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Lotte (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

moin-moin,



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Tja mal gucken ob ich nach dem 14. überhaupt noch irgendwo mit darf|kopfkrat|supergri|supergri|supergri



|kopfkrat habe ich was nicht gelesen???? du heiratest |supergri:m?????


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

JAAAAHHAAAAAAA hier bin ich und will selbstverständlich auch mit..... !!!! :m


----------



## Louis (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

BESCHEID...und ich sponsere Ne-Wander-Kotztüte für die Landratten aus dem Ruhrpott :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Und ich sponsore für den Gewinner eine dicke Zigarre, die aufgeraucht werden muss auf der Rück-Tour!!!


----------



## Laggo (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Dabei |wavey:  |wavey:  |wavey: 
Und wenn ich wieder nichts fange, spnsor ich meine gesamte Pilkausrüstung #6  #6  #6


----------



## oh-nemo (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Laggo ,ohne Dich geht nix :m
Klar bissssu dabei #h


----------



## Marco.H (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hallo ich melde mich auch mit 2 Kollegen im vorraus an  :m :m :m 

ich werde eine neue Pilkrute Sponsern 3 m lang bis 120 gr Wg

und wenn ihr braucht einen Wanderpokal |wavey: 

+ Spuktüten |supergri 

Gruß 

Marco.H


----------



## oh-nemo (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Marco.H schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ich melde mich auch mit 2 Kollegen im vorraus an  :m :m :m
> 
> ich werde eine neue Pilkrute Sponsern 3 m lang bis 120 gr Wg
> 
> ...


Ich trag Dich und Deine Kollegen ein :m
Ist das mit der Pilkrute ernstgemeint?
Wenn ja bitte in den Sponsoren Tread mit rein setzen #h


----------



## Marcel1409 (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Aga und mich bidde auch mit eintragen :m , danke!!!


----------



## oh-nemo (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*Nur noch 8 Plätze zu vergeben :m*


----------



## oh-nemo (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ist Aktuell.
Sauber Marci und Aga #6
Im # 1 ist ne Liste :m


----------



## Marcel1409 (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Jupp, schon geblickt :m !!! Astrein....


----------



## Yupii (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hallo,
trage mich bitte auch mal mit 2 Leuten ein


----------



## Yupii (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

was ist mit Sunny;+;+
Der hat ja im Moment gar keine Gelegenheit sich zu melden:c:c


----------



## Hamburger_Jung (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hi #h 


wenn es erstmal unverbindlich ist (wegen Termin????) dann trage mich und nen Kumpel bitte auch mit dazu :m


----------



## Marco.H (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hallo oh-nemo

na klar ist das ernst gemeint #6 

aber bitte was ist ein Sponsoren Tread und vorallem wo finde ich den #c |kopfkrat 

Gruß

Marco.H


----------



## oh-nemo (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> was ist mit Sunny;+;+
> Der hat ja im Moment gar keine Gelegenheit sich zu melden:c:c


Soll ich Ihn eintragen?


----------



## Bulli (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Melde meinen Vatti noch mit an


----------



## Jigrunner (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hallo oh-nemo,

trage mich + einem Kollegen doch bitte auch mit ein.
Wäre Spitze wenn das noch klappt.

Gruß Jigrunner


----------



## Yupii (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich Ihn eintragen?


mach ma, der wird sich schon nicht wehren|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## oh-nemo (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Halt voll
die letzten sind erstmal nicht mit drauf 

1.Raubfischer RD
2.oh-nemo
3.Hendrik
4.Bully
5.Sylverpasi
6.Hornhechteutin
7.Andreas Thomsen
8.Honeyball
9.Dorschjaeger 75
10.Stingray
11.Stefanwitteborg
12.Lotte
13.Laggo
14.Louis
15.worker one
16.Hd4ever
17.H@mburg
18.Reisender
19.Kumpel vom Reisenden
20.Marco.H
21.Kollege 1 von Marco.H
22.Kollege 2 von Marco.H
23.Marci
24.Agalatze
25.Yupii
26.Chong,Kollege 1 von Yupii
27.Bully´s Dad
28.Hamburger Jung
29.Kollege von Hamburger Jung
30.Sunny ?
31.Tackle ?
32.Reppi ?


----------



## Yupii (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> trage mich bitte auch mal mit 2 Leuten ein


ich habe mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt#q
ingesamt 2 Leute:Yupii und  Chong


----------



## oh-nemo (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ Yupii O.K. :m
Somit ist Bully´s Daddy nachgerückt


----------



## Bulli (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> @ Yupii O.K. :m
> Somit ist Bully´s Daddy nachgerückt


 
Jo sauber Jörg:m 

P.S. schau mal wie man meinen Namen schreibt|supergri


----------



## oh-nemo (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Marco.H schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo oh-nemo
> 
> na klar ist das ernst gemeint #6
> 
> ...


Hi Marco,
gucktduhier :m
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=57907


----------



## oh-nemo (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				bulli schrieb:
			
		

> Jo sauber Jörg:m
> 
> P.S. schau mal wie man meinen Namen schreibt|supergri


Ja.äähhh mmhhhh
na klar.
Bin hier voll am malochen und Du kommst mir mit Grammatttig :q


----------



## Jigrunner (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Schade  

Sollte noch jemand abspringen, würde ich gerne den oder die beiden Plätze nehmen.

Gruß Jigrunner :m


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> unterkunft würde ich allerdings benötigen!!!



Schon erledigt ,  Zimmer steht schon bereit , das lasse wir uns nicht nehmen , das Du bei uns pennen kannst als Retter von Wolf  :m .


Gruß aus Eutin


----------



## AudiGott1984 (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Meine Wenigkeit würde auch ganz gerne !!



MfG Maik


----------



## oh-nemo (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Jigrunner schrieb:
			
		

> Schade
> 
> Sollte noch jemand abspringen, würde ich gerne den oder die beiden Plätze nehmen.
> 
> Gruß Jigrunner :m


Das ist vorgemerkt :m


----------



## AudiGott1984 (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Denn die Liste ist ja noch nicht voll ! jeder der will möchte sich doch selbst melden und nicht einfach eingetragen werden !!



MfG Maik


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,
Leute wenn ich mir die Meldeliste so anschaue , wird das wieder ne klasse Tour , freu mich schon tierisch darauf . Ich sach nur Fun Fun Fun  |supergri   |supergri 

@AudiGott1984
duuuuuuuuuuuu ich glaube der Kutter ist voll , wenn ich es richtig gelesen hab , aber vielleicht springt ja noch einer ab  #t , ist ja noch ein bischen hin  |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## AudiGott1984 (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ja aber wenn das ne Boarditour ist sollte das auch so sein ! Und nicht jeder noch nen Kollegen mitbringen !

Sonst ist das ja wohl den anderen Boardis wie mir unfair gegenüber da diese Nichtboardis ja Plätze wegnehmen !!



MfG Maik


----------



## oh-nemo (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				AudiGott1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Denn die Liste ist ja noch nicht voll ! jeder der will möchte sich doch selbst melden und nicht einfach eingetragen werden !!
> 
> 
> 
> MfG Maik


Sorry Maik,der Kudder ist voll.


----------



## Bootsmann HH (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Jörg!

Konnte jetzt schon bei der Tour "Heiligehafen" nicht dabei sein. Vergangenes Jahr war es recht nett - also, wenn Du eine "Einspringer"- Liste hast:

Bootsmann HH (bitte eintragen)

Grüße - Peer


----------



## oh-nemo (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Bootsmann HH schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Jörg!
> 
> Konnte jetzt schon bei der Tour "Heiligehafen" nicht dabei sein. Vergangenes Jahr war es recht nett - also, wenn Du eine "Einspringer"- Liste hast:
> 
> ...


Is klar Peer :m


----------



## Stingray (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin oh-nemo



Gut das ich mich schon in dem anderen Thread angemeldet habe |supergri . Die Plätze waren ja schneller weg, als man gucken kann |supergri . Aber ich wußte gar nicht das wir so viele Boardies mit Namen Kumpel und Kollege haben :q .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Heggi (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin,
Wenn es möglich wäre,würde ich auch sehr gerne mitfahren, aber es sieht nicht so aus. Ich denke, ihr könntet auch einen Kutter mit 60 Angelplätzen füllen!!|supergri Also setzt mich bitte auf Eure Liste (auch Warteliste) #q Viele Grüße und Petrie Heil Heggi.


----------



## oh-nemo (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> Moin oh-nemo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es gibt auch Boardies die keine Pappe bzw. ein Auto haben.Soll da der Kollege den Boardie am Kudder absetzen,10 Std. warten und dann wieder fröhlich nach Hause düsen?
Ich finde das schon O.K.

Es besteht evtl die Möglichkeit einen 2. Kutter zu chartern.
Ich mach mich mal schlau.


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,
das wäre doch was *2.Kutter *  |supergri  |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Pete (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

also, jörg, mich als pokalverteidiger noch nicht einmal auf der bank einzuplanen is schon ein starkes stück  |supergri ...würde also gern mitmachen, so mir nicht mitte november mit der angler-und bootsmesse in magdeburg was dazwischenkommt.... #6


----------



## Stingray (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ oh-nemo #h  
War ja auch damit :q  gekennzeichnet |supergri .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Pickerfan (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Da möchte ich gern die eins sein wenn das klappt.
Pils denn
Carsten


----------



## Stingray (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ oh-nemo 
So schnell wie Die Kuttertour ausgebucht war, mach mal *drei Kutter* klar |supergri .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,
glaube den 2.Kutter kriegste auch noch voll Jörg  |supergri . Falls ich mich nicht verzählt habe sind es schon 5 Nachrücker und es werden bestimmt noch mehr  |supergri . Ich hab auch noch 2 "Kumpel " |supergri  die vielleicht mit wollen .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## oh-nemo (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Mal sehen was geht.
Evtl. ein 2.Kutter. Hier mal ne :m
Ersatzliste

1.Audigott
2.BootsmannHH
3.Heggi
4.Pete
5.Pickerfan
6.oppa 23
7.Norgeklaus
8.Stadtmaus
9.Jigrunner
10.Jigrunner


----------



## Bulli (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Jigrunner schrieb:
			
		

> Schade
> 
> Sollte noch jemand abspringen, würde ich gerne den oder die beiden Plätze nehmen.
> 
> Gruß Jigrunner :m


 


Jörg mußten das nicht die ersten beiden auf der Liste sein|supergri


----------



## AudiGott1984 (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Oh stimmt Jörg unser mega aufmerksamer Bulli hat es mitbekommen !#q 


Nimm mich bitte von der Liste !




MfG Maik


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Schon wieder so eine Zicken********eeeeee! Aufhören hier. Wir wollen Spaß haben und keine Unlust am kuttern!


----------



## Stingray (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ Sylverpasi



Warum auf unserm Kutter gibt es doch keine Zicken |kopfkrat . Der ist doch voll |supergri .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Stimmt Thomas! Aber immer wieder das gleiche! Wenn sich jemand benachteiligt fühlt, wird sofort abgelabert, weil andere ihre Kumpels mitnehmen wollen. Das ist doch Bullshit! Wenn ich zu spät komme, dann bestraft mich halt mal das Leben. Ist doch alles kein Weltuntergang oder doch? Ich kann auch nicht immer überall dabei sein, wenn ich es möchte. Abstriche sind überall zu machen........ In diesem Sinne....... Lasst und tierischen Spass haben und Dörschis fangen.....!!!! :m#6


----------



## AudiGott1984 (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ja Dennis du hast gut reden bist ja auch dabei !:c 




MfG Maik


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hallo Jörg! Schau mal in Dein PN-Fach hab gute Nachrichten!


----------



## Stingray (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ AudiGott1984. #h 



Wenn sich genug Boardies melden. Wo ich von ausgehe. Klappt das ja vieleicht auch mit dem zweitem Kutter.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Lotte (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

moin-moin,




			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> Schon erledigt , Zimmer steht schon bereit , das lasse wir uns nicht nehmen , das Du bei uns pennen kannst als Retter von Wolf :m .
> ...



#6#6#6#6#6 suuuuuuuuuuuper #6#6#6#6#6

also ich bin der meinung, daß sicherlich noch ne menge abspringen werden!!!! ist doch immer so!!! erst schreien alle hier, und wenn es dann einen echten termin gibt, hat plötzlich keiner mehr zeit (ist mir leider auch schon so gegangen)!!! also meiner meinung nach müßte erst mal der termin feststehen, bevor ein 2. kutter eingeplant wird!! dann werden die reihen sich schon lichten !!!! und wenn dann doch noch so viele auf der liste stehen = vorkasse und nen 2. kutter festmachen!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				AudiGott1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Dennis du hast gut reden bist ja auch dabei !:c
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Digger!!! Ich würde sowas nicht mal denken, wenn ich nicht dabei wäre.... Ist doch kein Beinbruch. Warte doch erst ab, bevor Du so abgehst...


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> @ oh-nemo
> So schnell wie Die Kuttertour ausgebucht war, mach mal *drei Kutter* klar |supergri .
> 
> Gruß Thomas


Dem ist nichts hinzu zu fügen (|kopfkrat )!!!#6 #6 
Mönsch Jörg, da hast aber wieder nen "Großen Fisch" an Land gezerrt!!!
Und ich steh diesmal unwiederruflich auf der Liste!!!! *freuwiesau*
Jetzt hoffe ich nur noch das der Termin nach dem 10.10 fällt!!! *bibber...hoff* Denn bis zu dem Termin weile ich in meinem verdienten 3Wochen "Sommerurlaub"


----------



## Stingray (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Also bei mir ist der Oktober und November noch alles frei. Bis auf den 23.10. da hätte ich Abangeln im Verein. Aber das kann man auch ausfallen lassen, denn da fängt eh keiner was |supergri .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ AudiGott84 Nu beruhig Dich mal!  |pftroest: 

Warte mal ab wenn die *festen* Zusagen kommen.

Noch ist alles offen


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ Jörg alle Achtung! Kein drei Stunden und die Hütte plus Ausfallliste voll! Cool


----------



## oh-nemo (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

So,beste Nachrichten #6
Kai der Raubfisscher RD, hat einen sensationellen einmaligen Preis mit
Claus ,dem Kutterkapitän der Simone R (Eckernförde)ausgehandelt.
Nicht nur das,Claus sponsort noch einen Pokal :m
Kai meint das sei einer der besten Kutter bzw. sein "Haus und Hofkutter"
so das wir nix aber auch garnix falsch machen können diesen zu chartern.

Nun zum Termin.
Wir fahren am Sonntag den *06.11.2005*
Wer nicht kann schickt seine Schwiegermudder  oder macht beim Näxtn mal mit.
Der Termin ist gebucht und an dem wird nicht mehr gerüttelt.
Checkt also bitte alle mal ab ob Ihr wirklich Zeit habt am 6.11. :m
Ich schicke Euch dann irgendwann meine Bankverbindung und Ihr Überweist mir dann *€ 25,- * 
Ja,Kai hat einen guten Preis ausgehandelt :q
Wer Kopfrechnen kann.......  32 Leute x 25,- = 800,- :q
Ein sehr guter Kurs.Allerdings ohne Verpflegung.
Hier mal seine Seite :m
www.hochseeangeln-eckernfoerde.de


----------



## Hendrik (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

traumhaft Jungs, das läuft ja wie am schnürchen!  :m  06.11 passt, alles wunderbar, der Preis ist sensationell - freue mich auf Simone  |supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Für unsere Ausländer ohne Familie in der Nähe 

http://www.hochseeangeln-eckernfoerde.de/Unterkunft/unterkunft.html

Ich werd das ganz Wochenende in Schleswig-Holstein sein falls jemand von uns auf die Idee kommen sollte vielleicht am Samstag schon eine Übung zu starten


----------



## oppa 23 (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin wenn noch platz ist komme ich mit!

Muß doch mal die ganzen leute kennen lernen und mit der Simone wollte ich auch noch mal raus fahren hört man ja nur gutes zur zeit!!!!
Also ich bin dabei


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Sorry Oppa da bist zu spät, aber vielleicht wird ja noch was frei ich denke Jörg wird dich auf die Warteliste setzten.


----------



## oh-nemo (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				oppa 23 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin wenn noch platz ist komme ich mit!
> 
> Muß doch mal die ganzen leute kennen lernen und mit der Simone wollte ich auch noch mal raus fahren hört man ja nur gutes zur zeit!!!!
> Also ich bin dabei


Hi oppa 23 #h
ich setz Dich mal mit auf die Warteliste


----------



## norge_klaus (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hi Jungens !

Bitte mal Stadtmaus und Norge_Klaus vormerken. Wollen auch bei der 2006er Tour gern wieder dabei sein.

Gruß aus Leipzig  |wavey:  |wavey:  |wavey:  |wavey:  |wavey:


----------



## Bootsmann HH (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Für unsere Ausländer ohne Familie in der Nähe
> 
> http://www.hochseeangeln-eckernfoerde.de/Unterkunft/unterkunft.html
> 
> Ich werd das ganz Wochenende in Schleswig-Holstein sein falls jemand von uns auf die Idee kommen sollte vielleicht am Samstag schon eine Übung zu starten



Also, wenn der Kutter voll ist, komme ich auch gern am Samstag hoch. Denke dort sind sicherlich noch einige AB'lers, die schon da sind.

Kann man ja kurzfristig besprechen...


----------



## oppa 23 (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

ja ok dann muß ich leider warten ob noch frei wird leider!!!!

Schade


----------



## angelcarsten (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hallo


Mich kannste mal auf die warteliste tackern, letztes jahr ging es ja ned so schnell naja was solls  egal.|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 


gruss angelcarsten


MMMMMMMMMMMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## oh-nemo (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Aktuelles im Beitrag #1 :m  ***schwitz***


----------



## angelcarsten (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Gute ideeeeeeeeeeee klaus melde mich gleich für nächstes jahr an grinsssssssssssssss


Grusss carsten:m :m :m :m


----------



## Stingray (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ oh-nemo



Bin dabei #h !!!


@ Alle Hamburger

Fahrgemeinschaft !!!!????

Gruß Thomas


----------



## oh-nemo (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Gute Nacht Junx #h
Bin morgen mal nicht im Board,also nicht gleich meggern mit mir wenn ich nicht sofort antworte 
Bis dann #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Jo saubere Sache #6! Der 06.11. passt bei mir, wie der Nippel durch die Lasche! Freu mich jetzt schon riesig auf ein Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten und auf die Neubekanntschaften!!! Das wird GEIL...!!!


----------



## Blauortsand (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

******* threat zu spät gesichtet - setzt mich man auffe Warteliste oder gebt mir gleich dem reppien seinen Platz der hat dann doch eh wieder irgendwelche  Wehwechen oder verfährt sich kurz vor dem Hafen oder bleibt kurz voe Eckernförde ohne Sprit liegen oder ......


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

......oder verliert seinen Angelkram unterwegs ausm Kofferraum??? Erzähl mehr Jelli! löl :q:m


----------



## Blauortsand (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

..... oder vergißt seine Rolle ....


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

.......oder vergisst aufzustehen......


----------



## Rumpelrudi (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Konnte mich leider nicht anmelden.

Gehöre zu den Wenigen, die tagsüber Arbeiten müssen.

Es gibt ja noch andere Kudder an der Ostsee. Viel Spass auf der Tour:m


----------



## HD4ever (2. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> @ Alle Hamburger
> 
> Fahrgemeinschaft !!!!????



Klar ! wenn es nun mit der Makrelenausfahrt schon nich geklappt hat ;-)
muß morgen gleich Termincheckung machen ......


----------



## Agalatze (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

saubere sache !!!
danke für die meldung marci !
super jörch !!!

@ all
ich will ja hier nicht auf die trändrüse drücken,aber OHNE unseren titelverteidiger mit dem wanderpokal PETE sollte das doch eigentlich NICHT starten dürfen oder ?
bin deshalb der meinung, dass man ihn ganz oben als erstes auf die liste setzt.


----------



## Honeyball (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Das ist doch einfach nicht zu fassen.
Da ist man mal einen Abend nicht online und schon hat man beinahe den Zug verpasst.
Also da habe ich ja schwer Glück, dass der Jörg mich schon wegen dem Sponsorenthread auf der Liste hatte. Bitte setz unbedingt den Hinnerk und Parvis noch mit auf die (Warte-)Liste, sonst fehlt mir ja der Rest von meiner Dortmund-Crew bzw. das Auto wird nicht voll.
Und wer soll sonst anfüttern, wenn nicht wir Binnenländer  :m 
Also der 6.11. ist auf jeden Fall bei mir erstmal fest gebucht !!!  #6

Allerdings auf die Gefahr hin, dass das mit dem zweiten Kutter nicht klappt und ich dann plötzlich alleine runterfahren muss, könnte es doch noch eng werden. Sieht ja ganz so aus, als wäre ich der einzige aus dem Ruhrpott und Umgebung.


----------



## Jan77 (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

OK ich habe gestern nicht mehr im Board geluschert, musste ja mal arbeiten#6  
Also setzt mich doch bidde auffe Warteliste:c 

Danke schön


----------



## stefanwitteborg (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@oh-nemo...Termin ist gut, bin dabei...wenn ein 2.Kudder zustande kommt wäre ein Platz für nen Kollegen nicht schlecht....

@honeyball..wohne in Lippstadt..da könnte man also was drehen mit dem Zusammenfahren

cheers Stefan


----------



## Yupii (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

der Termin passt. #6#6
Hoffentlich ist es auch schön kalt, damit ich endlich meinen Floater mal ausprobieren kann|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Reppi (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Joerch, wat soll das Fragezeichen bei meinem Namen ???
Ich habe dir nicht umsonst 100,- Euronen Schmiergeld überwiesen |supergri   


> ******* threat zu spät gesichtet - setzt mich man auffe Warteliste oder gebt mir gleich dem reppien seinen Platz der hat dann doch eh wieder irgendwelche Wehwechen oder verfährt sich kurz vor dem Hafen oder bleibt kurz voe Eckernförde ohne Sprit liegen oder


Zu spät,zu späääät........  
Jetzt kann ich meine Klamotten ja sogar wechschmeissen; DU brauchst ja keine und leihst mir deine !!!!! |supergri  |supergri 
@Pasi
Dich krieg ich auch noch....


----------



## Louis (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ich muss leider absagen. Der Temin passt überhaupt nicht. Schade :c 

Da wird sich der *Mischibishigott * aber freuen :m 

An alle anderen. Seid lieb zu ihm, er ist ja noch sooo klein. Wenn er nix fangen sollte und anfängt zu quängeln, dann gebt ihm was zu spielen und füttert ihn ab und zu. :m 

Viel Spaß EUch


Louis


----------



## Marco.H (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hallo Boardis |wavey: 

habe ein L 300 Bus und kann ausser mir noch 3 Boardis von Quickborn

aus mitnehmen 

( ist ein 7 Sietzer ) Kofferraum + 1 Sietz für Angelgerät

Gruß

Marco.H


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,
supie im November hab ich Urlaub  |supergri . Termin fasst und der Preis erst , genial .

@Louis 
echt schade das Du nicht dabei sein kannst .

@all
würde vorschlagen , das wir den freien Platz von Louis unseren Pete geben , wie Aga schon vorgeschlagen hat weil er seinen Titel verteidigen muß und weil ich keine Lust hab Kinderspielzeug mitzunehmen |jump: 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Nordangler (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Tja ich melde mich auch einmal mit an.
Hoffe, das noch ein Platz abfällt.

Sven


----------



## Hardi (3. August 2005)

Moin, mich bitte auch auf die Warteliste setzen, oder zwoten Kutter?
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> Da wird sich der *Mischibishigott * aber freuen :m
> 
> An alle anderen. Seid lieb zu ihm, er ist ja noch sooo klein. Wenn er nix fangen sollte und anfängt zu quängeln, dann gebt ihm was zu spielen und füttert ihn ab und zu. :m
> 
> ...



 |muahah:  |muahah:  |muahah:


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> würde vorschlagen , das wir den freien Platz von Louis unseren Pete geben , wie Aga schon vorgeschlagen hat weil er seinen Titel verteidigen muß



 #6#6#6  |good:  #6#6#6 




			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> und weil ich keine Lust hab Kinderspielzeug mitzunehmen |jump:



 |muahah:  |muahah:  |muahah:

Nu seid mal nicht so gemein jetzt....... #h


----------



## worker_one (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> der Termin passt. #6#6
> Hoffentlich ist es auch schön kalt, damit ich endlich meinen Floater mal ausprobieren kann|supergri|supergri|supergri



Und ich weiß auch schon wär fährt.....:q:q:q nich wahr Yupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Yupii (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich weiß auch schon wär fährt.....:q:q:q nich wahr Yupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


ja, Chong, mein Schwager:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Honeyball (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> würde vorschlagen , das wir den freien Platz von Louis unseren Pete geben , wie Aga schon vorgeschlagen hat weil er seinen Titel verteidigen muß und weil ich keine Lust hab Kinderspielzeug mitzunehmen |jump:



Den Pete lassen wir notfalls wieder als Ergänzungsmann irgendwo dazwischen, so wie letztes Jahr  :q  #h 
Hauptsache er fängt uns nicht wieder das Meer leer  |supergri


----------



## Pete (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

ja, ich kann ja ohne drilling pilken oder irgendsowas andres doofes machen, damit diesmal nicht wieder so blöder aufletzerminutedazukommer das rennen macht... |supergri


----------



## HD4ever (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Marco.H schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Boardis |wavey:
> 
> habe ein L 300 Bus und kann ausser mir noch 3 Boardis von Quickborn
> 
> ...



Muß ich mal mit H@mburg abklären ob wir vorher zu dir nach Quickborn kommen |kopfkrat
würde sich ja ggf anbieten !!!!   #6
können wir ja ein paar Tage vorher noch mal klären per PN / Telefon o.ä.


----------



## HD4ever (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich ist es auch schön kalt, damit ich endlich meinen Floater mal ausprobieren kann|supergri|supergri|supergri



zur Not einmal Kielholen .....
dann sehen wir ja ob der was tau(ch)gt ... :q :m


----------



## worker_one (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> ja, Chong, mein Schwager:q:q:q:q:q



Hört sich gut an:m


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Den Pete lassen wir notfalls wieder als Ergänzungsmann irgendwo dazwischen, so wie letztes Jahr  :q  #h
> Hauptsache er fängt uns nicht wieder das Meer leer  |supergri



So lange Du das Meer nicht mit  :v  zum Überlaufen bringst, ist mir alles egal....... :m  #6  :q  #h


----------



## goeddoek (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Jungz  #h 

Das ischa gräääsich.Kaum passt man nicht auf, sind alle Plätze w-e-c-h  #q 

Probbsdähm - auch mit will  |wavey: 


Nee - nu mal im Ernst - ich würde auch gerne mit meiner Freundin auf die Warteliste.
Zusammen also 2 Personen.


----------



## Louis (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Den Pete lassen wir notfalls wieder als Ergänzungsmann irgendwo dazwischen, so wie letztes Jahr  :q  #h
> Hauptsache er fängt uns nicht wieder das Meer leer  |supergri




Wieso dazwischen. Da wird vorn am Bug eine Messingplatte angeschraubt. Dort werden die Vorjahressieger verewigt. Das gilt gleichzeitig als Reservierung fürs nächste Jahr.  |kopfkrat 

Also: Der Vorjahressieger steht immer im nächsten Jahr am Bug, oder so.... #6


----------



## Honeyball (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> ja, ich kann ja ohne drilling pilken oder irgendsowas andres doofes machen, damit diesmal nicht wieder so blöder aufletzerminutedazukommer das rennen macht... |supergri


Wahrscheinlich würdest Du sogar mit der Stipprute und drei Maden am 16er Haken noch zuschlagen  :q  :q 



			
				Dennis schrieb:
			
		

> So lange Du das Meer nicht mit :v zum Überlaufen bringst, ist mir alles egal...


OK, versprochen, will ja keine Überschwemmung in S-H auslösen :q


----------



## Honeyball (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso dazwischen. Da wird vorn am Bug eine Messingplatte angeschraubt. Dort werden die Vorjahressieger verewigt. Das gilt gleichzeitig als Reservierung fürs nächste Jahr.  |kopfkrat
> 
> Also: Der Vorjahressieger steht immer im nächsten Jahr am Bug, oder so.... #6



Die Figuren, die vorne am Bug befestigt sind, sind doch meistens oben ohne. Meinste nicht, dass er sich da'n büschen verkühlen könnte  |kopfkrat


----------



## Louis (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Die Figuren, die vorne am Bug befestigt sind, sind doch meistens oben ohne. Meinste nicht, dass er sich da'n büschen verkühlen könnte  |kopfkrat



hat der Pete den Titten und Nippel so hart, dass Du Glas mit schneiden könntest? Dann dürfte er auch aussen am Bug angeln. Ich fürchte aber, er muss innen am Bug die Rute schwingen. :m


----------



## Reppi (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

So, ich würde mich dann auch platztechnisch opfern........morgens Platz 1 und nachmittags die 45...( oder war das die 35).....


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ Reppi 45 war es... 

@ all

Die Plätze auf dem Boot können wir ja doppelt auslosen und Mittags tauschen 
(wer will) das wäre fair. Die Lose bastel ich 

Ich fahre am Freitag den 04.11.2005 hoch und am Montag 07.11.2005 wieder runter.
Wenn ich jemanden mitnehmen kann kein Problem.
Aber so wie es aussieht wohne ich hier alleine am "Arsch der Welt"


----------



## AudiGott1984 (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@Louis und Hornhechteutin - Ihr scheint wohl die richtig Lustigen zu sein !Verspielt seit wohl ihr beiden und nicht ich !|krach: 

Nur weil ihr ein paar Jahre älter seit müßt ihr euch doch nicht gleich so aufspielen !:r 


Außerdem hab ich nur gesagt das ich es nicht toll finde das jeder noch nen Kumpel mitbringt . So ist es doch keine richtige Boarditour mehr . Mehr kam von meiner Seite garnicht !:m


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Da ist man mal ein Tag nicht im Board und schon ist man nicht an Bord  ,
naja Jörg kannst mich ja mal auf dien riesen lange Warteliste setzen #q , war letztes Jahr echt Klasse.


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				AudiGott1984 schrieb:
			
		

> @Louis und Hornhechteutin - Ihr scheint wohl die richtig Lustigen zu sein !Verspielt seit wohl ihr beiden und nicht ich !|krach:
> 
> Nur weil ihr ein paar Jahre älter seit müßt ihr euch doch nicht gleich so aufspielen !:r
> 
> ...



Maikiiiiii kannst Du bitte Deine kollerischen Anfälle jetzt in den Griff bekommen? Es will DIR niemand was böses. Deine Meinung wird auch akzeptiert, aber wenn die Organisation das so beibehalten will, wie es jetzt auch läuft, dann akzeptier bitte auch dieses...... Bitte sei wieder normal...  :m  #h So kenn ich Dich gar nicht. Was los Mann????


----------



## AudiGott1984 (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Das hat nichts mit kollärischen Anfällen zu tun !;+ 

Ich hab nur meine Meinung geäußert und nichts anderes !|kopfkrat 


MfG Maik


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Naja lass gut sein. Du stehst doch auf der Ersatzliste. Ist doch alles kein Thema. Andere stehen auf drauf und sind damit auch zufrieden.


----------



## Marco.H (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hallo AudGott1984 |wavey: 

die beiden Angler die ich mitbringen werde sind auch Boardmitglieder und

sind hier regestriert ( nur zur Info )

also nicht einfach nur Kumpels

und wie das im Leben so ist ; den letzten beissen die Hunde |supergri |supergri 

oder werzu erst kommt , der malt zuerst

also nicht ärgern 

Gruß aus Quickborn

Marco.H


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Wenn Du unbedingt mit willst, dann melde ich mich für Dich ab. Dann hast Du einen AB-Platz sicher und kannst Dorsche pumpen...... Dann lass ich mich auf die Ersatzliste setzen.....


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Mach keinen Blödsinn Dennis

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## AudiGott1984 (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Bevor hier weiter einige durchdrehen werd ich nun nur noch diesen Thread lesen und nichts mehr schreiben !#6 

Und nehmt mich bitte von der Ersatzliste ,sonst werde ich wohl möglich noch gesteinigt !!#q 




MfG Maik


----------



## AudiGott1984 (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ne Dennis lass mal !


Ich als armer Ossi bin hier anscheinend nicht gerne gesehen !!

Fahrt schön angeln !


Viel Spaß beim Dorsche pumpen !!


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Das hast Du schon selber gemacht mit Deinem Verhalten Maik


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## HD4ever (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

was hier nun los ?????  #d#d#d#d
wenn ich so eine der vorherigen Anspielungen auf mich bezogen gesehen hätte, hätte ich wohl das auch nicht so auf sich beruhen lassen ...  |kopfkrat
soviel mal zu Maiks Verteidigung ... wobei ich seine darauf folgendes posting auch nicht als so schlimm ansehe #c
aber scheint wohl schon mal was vorgefallen zu sein was ich nicht mitbekommen habe #c
na ja, letzendlich muß man sowas nicht öffentlich hier auszanken ... |uhoh:


----------



## AudiGott1984 (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@HD4ever - es geht nur um die voherigen Äußerungen ! Es ist vorher nichts gewesen ! Ich wüßte nicht was ! 


Ist mir auch egal ! Ich bin mit sofortiger Wirkung still und lese nur noch !!
Anscheinend darf man hier aber kein falsches Wort verlieren ohne gleich der Bumann zu sein !#h 

Und außerdem bin ich doch hier in der Minderheit !!!!!



MfG Maik


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Richtig HD4ever! Es ist einiges vorgefallen in PN-Hinsicht. Aber das wurde schon fast geklärt. Deswegen zurück zum Thema......!


----------



## Rumpelrudi (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Warum greift ihr den Maik so an ?

Kaum sagt einer die Wahrheit, kommt ein Riesengeschrei entgegen.
Diese Privatveranstaltung hochtrabend als Boardietour zu verkaufen ist der eigendliche Anstosspunkt.
Die Plätze waren bis auf vielleicht zehn sowieso reserviert. 
Es ist doch schön, dass die Angelkollegen diese freien Mitangelplätze im Board anbieten. Nur diese Show mußte wirklich nicht sein.
Bevor so eine Tour mit viel Kedelklopperei als vermeintliche Boardietour angepriesen wird, sollte der Thread lieber bescheiden in den Mitangelgelegenheiten auftauchen.
Bescheidenheit liegt den Initiatoren aber nicht.

Also lasst es gut sein, und fahrt angeln und bildet euch nicht ein, etwas Besonderes zu veranstalten.

Wünsche allen Teilnehmern einen guten Fang


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				AudiGott1984 schrieb:
			
		

> @HD4ever - es geht nur um die voherigen Äußerungen ! Es ist vorher nichts gewesen ! Ich wüßte nicht was !
> 
> 
> Ist mir auch egal ! Ich bin mit sofortiger Wirkung still und lese nur noch !!
> ...



Maik Du weißt genau was abgegangen ist, als wir PN hatten gestern! Spiel das nicht runter. Das brauchen die anderen auch nicht wissen. Jetzt ist Schluss ok?


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Warum greift ihr den Maik so an ?
> 
> Kaum sagt einer die Wahrheit, kommt ein Riesengeschrei entgegen.
> Diese Privatveranstaltung hochtrabend als Boardietour zu verkaufen ist der eigendliche Anstosspunkt.
> ...



Hey moin! Zum Glück weißt Du nicht, um was es eigentlich geht...... Maik soll sich nicht so aufregen, wegen so einem Mist.....


----------



## Jigrunner (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Tja HD4ever wahr nicht schnell genug beim tippen während wir telefonierten, bin leider nur auf der Warteliste  .

Aber vieleicht wird es ja doch noch was, mal abwarten.

Gruß Jigrunner:m


----------



## AudiGott1984 (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ Rumpelrudi - Ich bin voll deiner Meinung ! Endlich mal jemand der mir zustimmt und mich nicht wieder runter macht !

Und was ich privat mit irgendjemanden habe gehört hier nicht her @ Dennis !


Die Plätze der Angelnden Prominenz wie Rudi es schon sagt waren eh schon reserviert ,weil diese Leute ja nicht fehlen dürfen !!


Und ne freie Meinungsäußerung ist im Board auch nicht mehr möglich ohne gleich verurteilt zu werden !



MfG Maik


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Lass es jetzt bitte gut sein. Es geht doch um nix hier. Ich hab Dir gesagt, wenn Du so einen Wert drauf legst, dann kannst Du meinen Platz haben.


----------



## AudiGott1984 (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Nein Dennis !

Mir geht es nur darum das es hier demokratisch zu geht und man auch ganz normal seine Meinung vertreten darf ohne gleich wieder angemacht zu werden !




MfG Maik


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ Rumpelrudi / Audigott

Was soll das?


----------



## AudiGott1984 (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ich wüßte nicht was du meinst ??


Ich wollte nur klarstellen das es sich nicht mehr um eine reine Boarditour handelt und einige ihre Plätze auch schon ohne Anmeldung hatten !


MfG maik


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Warum?

Das Du wenig Feingefühl und Einsicht besitzt wissen ja schon einige

Erste Verwarnung 

aber das es nach so kurzer Zeit schon wieder los geht...  :q 


Bleib mal schon easy und mach hier nicht so eine miese Stimmung wie in dem o.a. Thread ok?

Das ist echt nicht fair einem den Spaß so versauen zu wollen  #d 
Oder es zumindest zu versuchen  :q  :q  :q  L

Ich freu mich auf die Tour und vor allem auf die ganze mir noch völlig unbekannte Boardieschar! Das wird ne geile *Boardietour*!

Und das einige einen Kumpel mitnehmen kann ich total verstehen! Gerade bei Menschen die man nicht kennt ist es doch schön jemanden dabei zu haben dem man vertraut oder mit dem man einfach nur das Benzin teilen kann 

Ich bitte Dich und Rudi Eure Kommentare und Meinungen jetzt darüber zu belassen außer Ihr habt noch einen anderen Kritikpunkt.

*@ Boardietour 2005 Members!*

ich freu mich auf Euch und eine bestimmt tolle Tour!

_*Möge uns der Himmel nicht auf den Kopf fallen!*_


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Leute,
ich bin wieder da nach 2,5 Wochen AB Abstinenz und weis jetzt auch wieder ganz genu was mir gefehlt hat.  |uhoh: 
Bitte ab sofort nur noch Poastings zum Thema Kuttertour!!!


----------



## HD4ever (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> *@ Boardietour 2005 Members!*
> 
> ich freu mich auf Euch und eine bestimmt tolle Tour!
> 
> _*Möge uns der Himmel nicht auf den Kopf fallen!*_



:m ... jepp !!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hallo MS Jörg! Na schönen Urlaub gehabt? 
Wir zählen ja schon alle die Sekunden bis zu Deinem Bericht!


----------



## Honeyball (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Danke, dass Du das wieder auf Normalniveau hebst.

Meist empfiehlt es sich, etwas in den älteren Beiträgen zu blättern, vor allem in denen zur ersten *Boardietour* auf der Forelle letztes Jahr Anfang Dezember, dann kann man den Spass, den wir hatten, am besten nachvollziehen.

Ich freue mich jedenfalls, dass wieder soviele nette Leute dabei sind und finde es große Klasse von Jörg (Oh-Nemo), dass er diese Neuauflage auf die Beine stellt  #6 
Wenn es jetzt noch mit einem zweiten Kutter klappen würde, wäre das wirklich die große Klasse schlechthin. Wir werden es auch bestimmt schaffen, wieder ein Vorabendmeeting zu arrangieren, wie im letzten Jahr !!!! #g


----------



## Honeyball (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> @honeyball..wohne in Lippstadt..da könnte man also was drehen mit dem Zusammenfahren



Sorry, hatte Dein Posting glatt überlesen.
Das wird sich dann bestimmt was machen lassen. Wäre doch Quatsch, wenn wir parallel das Benzin verschleudern.
Selbst wenn es mit 'nem 2. Kutter klappt wären wir erst zu dritt in nem 7-Sitzer.


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden es auch bestimmt schaffen, wieder ein Vorabendmeeting zu arrangieren, wie im letzten Jahr !!!! #g



Na das will ich wohl meinen! Immerhin muss mir ja auch noch jemand bei einem Bier erzählen was dieses Pilken überhaupt ist von dem Ihr die ganze Zeit redet....  #g  #2


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,
das wir eine klasse Tour und ich freu mich schon drauf . Vielleicht sollte einer klären , ob wir essen und trinken mitbringen dürfen . Vielleicht und nur vielleicht kriege ich meine Frau dazu für uns Gulaschsuppe zu machen  |supergri , schön scharf und deftig , damit unser  Honeyball den Fischen wa zu erzählen hat  |supergri  |supergri .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hallo Micha!

Das könne wir ja mal versuchen obwohl der Preis und Qualität bei Claus schon ok ist. Und bei dem Preis wird das schon hart.


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Aber für die Party vorher können wir ja nochwas drehen


----------



## Honeyball (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Das mit der Gulaschsuppe kann ich mir ja dann nochmal durch den Kopf gehen  lassen  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  :m

Denn mit was mitbringen, ist nicht so gut bei der Strecke.
Ich esse also in jedem Fall das, was es dann an Board gibt (falls mir danach zumute sein sollte, sprich bei Windstärken < 2).


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Die letzten Male war nichts zu beanstanden.


----------



## Heggi (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin,
Ich stehe zwar nur auf der Nachrückerliste, aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf, daß es doch noch Klappt . Vielleicht auch mit den 2. Kutter. Und wenn nicht, klappt es beim nächsten Mal. Falls ich nicht dabei sein kann wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß beim Punpen der Großen. Heggi


----------



## HD4ever (4. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> schön scharf und deftig ,




chön charf ist immer gut !!!  :m


----------



## ralle (4. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hui hui da hab ich doch glatt die Anmeldung verbasselt

wenns auch ziemlich spät ist -- aber auf die Warteliste könnt ihr mich noch setzen


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@honeyball...können ja dann vorher noch per PN alles weitere abklären....

bis dahin

greetz Stefan


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,

@Raubfischer_RD
stimmt hab ich nicht bedacht , liegt wohl am Alter  #6 . Der Preis ist echt hammermäßig günstig , da soll er gerne die Verpflegung machen und wir sollte dafür sorgen , das er Hubschrauber mit Nachschub anfordern muß   |supergri 

@Heggi und ralle
klappt schon , da bin ich mir sicher  #6 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> 
> @Raubfischer_RD
> stimmt hab ich nicht bedacht , liegt wohl am Alter  #6 . Der Preis ist echt hammermäßig günstig , da soll er gerne die Verpflegung machen und wir sollte dafür sorgen , das er Hubschrauber mit Nachschub anfordern muß   |supergri
> ...



@ Michael

Es ist besser wenn wir nichts mitbringen! 
Ausser Du hast mit *scharf und feurig* etwas anderes gemeint


----------



## Honeyball (4. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Ausser Du hast mit *scharf und feurig* etwas anderes gemeint


Brasilianische Tänzerinnengruppe für den Vorabend


----------



## Yupii (4. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Brasilianische Tänzerinnengruppe für den Vorabend


wieso für den Vorabend;+ Ihr denkt nur an Euch|supergri
Besser für die Tour für die Zwischenstopps|supergri|supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ok Honeyball das machen mir jetzt fest!  :m 

Also bis zum 05.11.2005 und vergiss die Ladies nicht 

(und sagt meiner Frau nichts)


----------



## pitus02 (4. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hallo Leute !

Habe den Thred leider erst jetzt gelesen :c , wir würden dieses Jahr auch gerne wieder mit aber das ist wohl zu spät. #q 

Setzt uns doch bitte auf die Ersatzliste 

Keule
Pitus02 |wavey:


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> @ Michael
> 
> 
> Ausser Du hast mit *scharf und feurig* etwas anderes gemeint


 
Da sieht Mann mal wieder , das ich alt werde  |supergri , auf diese klasse Idee bin ich garnicht gekommen  |supergri . 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Jetzt wirds aber sehr dekadent. So langsam müssen wir aufpassen sonst haut uns MS Jörg noch einen auf die e... äh Hörner...


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,
ok ich ändere den Beitrag  |supergri , hätte aber trotzdem gerne ...... |supergri .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## oh-nemo (4. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Mädels,da bin ich wieder #h
fang ich mal hiermit an :m


			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> @Louis
> echt schade das Du nicht dabei sein kannst .
> 
> @all
> ...



Das ist geklärt.
Pete als Titelverteidiger muß mit,war mein Fehler Ihn nicht gleich mit 
auf die Liste zu setzen.
Pete Du bist dabei :m



			
				AudiGott1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Und nehmt mich bitte von der Ersatzliste !!#q
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schon passiert #6


			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor so eine Tour mit viel Kedelklopperei als vermeintliche Boardietour angepriesen wird, sollte der Thread lieber bescheiden in den Mitangelgelegenheiten auftauchen.
> Bescheidenheit liegt den Initiatoren aber nicht.
> 
> Also lasst es gut sein, und fahrt angeln und bildet euch nicht ein, etwas Besonderes zu veranstalten.
> ...



Wie wir die Boardie-Kuddertour 2005 aufziehen lass mal unsere Sache sein.
Lass Dich nicht dabei aufhalten selber was auf die Beine zu stellen :m



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte ab sofort nur noch Poastings zum Thema Kuttertour!!!


Dangge Jörg,ich bitte drum :m

Achso,ist ja wohl klar das wir da nicht unser Suppe selber mitbringen 
können .
Den Fernseher nehmen wir ja auch nicht mit ins Kino 
Ich freu mich schon und muss mal büschen was aktuellisieren #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wir die Boardie-Kuddertour 2005 aufziehen lass mal unsere Sache sein.
> Lass Dich nicht dabei aufhalten selber was auf die Beine zu stellen :m



Sir Yes Sir!  #6

Das mit Pete find ich auch gut der arme muss unbedingt mit. 
Am Ende sagt er noch *ich* hätte unverdient gewonnen! (trommel)  :g


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,
oh man oh man , die Warteliste wird ja immer länger . Ich glaube Du kriegst noch einen 2. Kutter voll Jörg . Nach der letzten klasse Orga war das schon vorherzusehen  |supergri . Da fehlen ja noch ein paar die beim letzten mal dabei waren  |supergri .

@oh-nemo 
das mit der Suppe war eine Schnellschußidee  #q , hatte sich aber schon vorher geklärt  |supergri .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,
eine Idee wurde gerade von 2 Boardis an mich rangetragen und ich bin zu meiner Schande vorher nicht selber drauf gekommen  |evil:  |supergri .
Da wir Anfang eines Monats hier in Eutin eh Stammtisch haben , würde es sich doch anbieten , zumal einige eh hier aus der Ecke kommen , das vorab Meeting und Stammtisch miteinander zuverbinden . 
Also wer Lust hat merke sich den 4.11. . Um 19 Uhr findet der Stammtisch im Hotel Wiesenhof statt und vieleicht   , gibt es dann ja da die scharfen Sachen  |supergri .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ Micha Wieso das denn?

2x Treffen = 2x Bierchen trinken 

Nö mal im ernst, ich finde Eure Idee gut. Mir wäre nur die Rückfahrt von Eutin Freitag Nacht zu dolle, da ich ja an dem Tag noch arbeiten muss und danach erstmal die 300 KM nach S-H spulen muss. 
Das wird mir dann zu viel ansonsten fahrt Ihr am Sonntag nicht mehr zum Angeln sondern zum bestatten auf die See


----------



## Tackle (4. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moinsen.

Das Fragezeichen kanst Du löschen. Wenn die Naggen mitfahren, dann ich auch.:m


----------



## Stingray (4. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin

Gibt es überhaupt in Eckernförde ein Ersatzkutter |kopfkrat ? Wenn nicht, können wir doch so 10 Beiboote hinten rantüddeln, oder |supergri ?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## oh-nemo (4. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Tackle schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen.
> 
> Das Fragezeichen kanst Du löschen. Wenn die Naggen mitfahren, dann ich auch.:m


Jawoll Tackle :m
Naggen,überall wo ich hinhöre hör ich Naggen :q


----------



## oh-nemo (4. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> .
> Da wir Anfang eines Monats hier in Eutin eh Stammtisch haben , würde es sich doch anbieten , zumal einige eh hier aus der Ecke kommen , das vorab Meeting und Stammtisch miteinander zuverbinden .
> Also wer Lust hat merke sich den 4.11. . Um 19 Uhr findet der Stammtisch im Hotel Wiesenhof statt und vieleicht   , gibt es dann ja da die scharfen Sachen  |supergri .
> 
> ...


Ja Michael,die Idee ist Großartig #6 #6 #6
......um 19.00 Uhr sind die Fische noch so bei 50-60 cm
um 21.00 Uhr sind das schon alles 70er :q
und um 23.37 hat jeder aber auch jeder schon an der Meter-Marke gekratzt :q

Ich trag das mal in Beitrag #1 mit ein #6


----------



## Lotte (4. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Also wer Lust hat merke sich den 4.11. . Um 19 Uhr findet der Stammtisch im Hotel Wiesenhof statt und vieleicht   , gibt es dann ja da die scharfen Sachen  |supergri .




 #6  #6  #6  #6  

absolut dafür !!!!!! |supergri    :m 

man(n) was freue ich mich euch naggen kennenzulernen!!!!!


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,
@Raubfischer_RD
da kann ich Abhilfe schaffen  |supergri , einen Schlafplatz haben wir hier bestimmt auch noch für Dich  |supergri . Bring einen Schlafsack mit , Hundefutter für die beiden Wauwies als Bestechung und schon ist das Problem aus der Welt  |supergri  |supergri .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael.


----------



## HD4ever (4. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> #6  #6  #6  #6
> 
> absolut dafür !!!!!! |supergri    :m
> 
> man(n) was freue ich mich euch naggen kennenzulernen!!!!!




jou !!!!   das sag ich dir !!!   |supergri :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Da ich ja dann schon mein BB habe, werde ich es vom Kutter wässern und mein Glück auf hoher See versuchen.... Haltet mich nicht von ab!!!! :q:q:q


----------



## oh-nemo (4. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich ja dann schon mein BB habe, werde ich es vom Kutter wässern und mein Glück auf hoher See versuchen.... Haltet mich nicht von ab!!!! :q:q:q


Dann muss Lotte wohl auch sein kleines Böötchen wässern :q
Das ist auch nur für 22 Pers. zugelassen :q :q :q


----------



## Honeyball (4. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Nee nun mal ernsthaft, Jörg:
Besteht die Chance auf einen Zweitkutter für die Riesenwarteliste ?

Ich muss schon ohne meinen Hinnerk nach Norge düsen, da würde ich ihn doch ganz gerne wenigstens zur Boardietour dabei haben  :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@Jörch... Jaaa neeeeee ist klar ne oder äääääääh ja oder doch oder wat jetzt?????


----------



## pitus02 (4. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

OHHH yep ein zweiter Kutter is ne klasse Idee  #6 
 |kopfkrat 
Die Liste ist auch unwarscheilnlich lang schon, vor allen Dingen war es beim letzten mal so klasse war


----------



## oh-nemo (4. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Nee nun mal ernsthaft, Jörg:
> Besteht die Chance auf einen Zweitkutter für die Riesenwarteliste ?
> 
> Ich muss schon ohne meinen Hinnerk nach Norge düsen, da würde ich ihn doch ganz gerne wenigstens zur Boardietour dabei haben  :m


Ich hab das im Orgateam mit Kai auch schon besprochen.
Wir bleiben dabei.32 Leute und kein zweiter Kudder.
Etwas Extravagant aber den Luxus müssen wir uns leisten.Wir wollen doch alle schön Platz haben.

Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen hab,mein Postfach quillt schon über,
haben mindestens 5 Leute schon wieder abgesagt.
Diese Plätze werden "verlost" bis auf den vom Nordangler.
Nordangler ist Sponsor und kommt Direkt ohne auf der Warteliste zu verweilen mit auf die Tour :m Unserer Meinung nach mehr als Fair.


----------



## Honeyball (4. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Unserer Meinung nach mehr als Fair.



Da bin ich voll und ganz auf Deiner Seite und die Erfahrung lehrt ja auch, dass immer wieder mal was dazwischen kommt.
Auf jeden Fall haben wir diesmal mit Sicherheit das Boot voll und brauchen uns auf keinerlei Rechenspielchen mit dem endgültigen Preis einlassen.

Mir ging's bei meiner Frage ja auch mehr um das Problem der Fahrgemeinschaft Ruhrpott-Ostseeküste aber mit dem Schalker aus Lippstadt (stefanwitteborg) habe ich mich ja schon mal vorab verabredet, damit das Ganze auch finanziell erschwinglich bleibt bei den aktuellen Kraftstoffpreisen.


----------



## oh-nemo (4. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> um das Problem der Fahrgemeinschaft Ruhrpott-Ostseeküste aber mit dem Schalker aus Lippstadt (stefanwitteborg)


Ach Du Schei**e das geht ja garnicht |uhoh:
Ein Dortmunder und ein Schalker |uhoh: in einem Auto :q


----------



## Honeyball (4. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hab gerade mal auf den Plan geschaut:
Schlacke spielt an dem Wochenende gegen Duisburg und BVB in Leverkusen. Da können wir uns gegenseitig einen Sieg gönnen und lieb sein :m


----------



## Honeyball (4. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Achso: Könnte ein netter Mod bitte mal diesen Trööt in den Kopf von diesem Forum beamen, das würd's etwas leichter machen für die an die 50 Interessierten


----------



## oh-nemo (4. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Das hab ich grad "drüben" im "Sponsoren-Thread gefunden :m



			
				Marco.H schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo oh-nemo
> 
> ich Danke dir erstmal für die wegbeschreibung :m
> 
> ...


Sauber Marco :m
Mach Du mal. Du Sponsorst ja auch


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Jörg geh ins Bett...... Das ist doch eh jetzt ein Selbstläufer :m!


----------



## Bootsmann HH (5. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin! 

Ihr könnt an der Uhrzeit des "postings" erkennen, dass ich vor Kummer nicht in den Schlaf komme.

Habe gerade meine neue "Penn Slammer" bekommen und wollte mir den ersten Einsatz für November aufheben.

Habe keine Ahnung , wo die Ersatzliste steht - glaube ich war recht weit oben. Aber wenn ich so lese, wer da noch Alles drauf ist. Hat das einer mal gezählt?

Das sind doch bestimmt jetzt schon 20 Leute - oder?

Also, Gute Nacht / Guten Morgen... Hoffe ich bin dabei

Grüße - Bootsmann HH


----------



## oh-nemo (5. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Bootsmann HH schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Ihr könnt an der Uhrzeit des "postings" erkennen, dass ich vor Kummer nicht in den Schlaf komme.
> 
> ...


Moin Peer #h
Ich hoffe Du hast noch büschen geschlafen :q 
Du stehst zwar ganz oben auf der Warteliste,die wird aber nicht Chronologisch abgearbeitet.Wir losen die Plätze aus.
Sollte jemand mit Partner gelost werden ist der dann auch dabei.

Die Slammer hab ich auch :q
Ist das richtige "Arbeitstier" für die Ostsee :m


----------



## Bootsmann HH (5. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Peer #h
> Ich hoffe Du hast noch büschen geschlafen :q
> Du stehst zwar ganz oben auf der Warteliste,die wird aber nicht Chronologisch abgearbeitet.Wir losen die Plätze aus.
> Sollte jemand mit Partner gelost werden ist der dann auch dabei.
> ...




Moin!

Danke - aber mit "schlafen" ist es seit 3,5 Monaten nicht so dolle. However - geht auch vorbei. Habe nur das Gefühl, dass eine von den Kleinen schon "zahnt" (sagt man das so?!)

Die "Slammer" hat heute bei mir unter dem Kopfkissen geschlafen - ich habe von ganz vielen, schönen Fischen geträumt!!! Das ist sicherlich ein Zeichen!! (Oje - ich glaube ich bin echt übernächtigt...)

Habe mir die 460'er gekauft - sollte für O-See locker ausreichen. Kommt heute noch schöne 0,14 von Giga - Fish drauf und dann kann's losgehen!

Wünsche Euch Allen einen kurzen Freitag und ein schönes Wochenende!

Grüße - Bootsmann HH


----------



## oh-nemo (5. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Bootsmann HH schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Danke - aber mit "schlafen" ist es seit 3,5 Monaten nicht so dolle. However - geht auch vorbei. Habe nur das Gefühl, dass eine von den Kleinen schon "zahnt" (sagt man das so?!)
> 
> ...


Du armer Kerl 
hast Dir aber auch mühe gegeben um gleich einen "Doppelschlag"
zu landen.Naja jetzt geht ja noch,aber in 15 Jahren sind ja ewig die Blumen vorm Haus zertrampelt :q

Mein Tip zur Slammer :m
Unterm Kopfkissen die Kurbel anlegen :q


----------



## Bootsmann HH (5. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Jo - Danke Jörg, jetzt kann ich schon viel besser schlafen...;-)

Meinst Du es ist besser, die Blumen und die Hecke durch "Nato" - Draht, Betongräben und Videoüberwachung zu ersetzen?!

Wir können - wenn es klappt - die Sache ja mal persönlich im November diskutieren...


----------



## Marco.H (5. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hallo oh-nemo |wavey: 

geht klar suche nen schönen Pokal und Rute aus

brauche halt nur den Text für den Pokal !

den Text bestimmt der Organisator |supergri |supergri 

Grüße aus Quickborn

Marco.H


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin!

Die Tour bei einem Kutter zu belassen halte ich auch für die richtige Entscheidung. Da wir die Kutter (und natürlich auch die Kapitäne) nicht zusammenschweissen können würde sich das im Kammeradschaftlichen Sinne gesehen eh nicht lohnen.

Die Zeit ist noch lang und ich werde auf jeden Fall noch vorher ein *AB Kuttertour Übangeln* durchführen um Pete auch die Stirn bieten zu können 

@ Marco Vielen Dank für Dein Angebot! Das der Kapitän auch einen Pokal sponsort würde ich vorschlagen Deinen Pokal als Wanderpokal zu deklarieren und den vom Kutter als Tagessieg.

@ Bootsmann Wie machen einen Deal! Ich bekomme Deine Rute und ich schmuggel Dich in meiner Pilkkiste auf den Kutter  aber pssst nicht weitersagen


----------



## Bootsmann HH (5. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@Raubfischer:

Nett gemeint - aber meine Rute gebe ich nicht aus der Hand ...ähh aus der Rutentasche!

Auf Deine Pilkerkiste bin ich jedoch sehr gespannt ;-)

Grüße


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Na da bin ich aber gespannt auf  Deine Verrenkungskünste ....


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Geil in 20 Min is Feierabend!


----------



## worker_one (5. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Geil in 20 Min is Feierabend!



WAAAAAAAAAAAAS?#d
Trotzdem schönen Feierabend und erfolgreiches Wochenende|supergri


----------



## Reppi (5. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



> Ein Dortmunder und ein Schalker


Wieso ein Schalker !!????  
Gruß 
der Nordpräsi des zukunftigen Meisters !!!!


----------



## oh-nemo (5. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Die ersten Änderungen :m (immer im #1 aktuell)
4 Leudde wurden nach "oben" gelost.

Die Nachrücker sind:

Nordangler
ralle
blauortsand
Bootsmann HH

Freu mich schon Euch auf´m Kuddäähr zu sehen #h

Ein schönes Wochenende #h


----------



## oh-nemo (5. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Marco.H schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo oh-nemo |wavey:
> 
> geht klar suche nen schönen Pokal und Rute aus
> 
> ...


Sauber #6
Ja was soll denn da rauf auf dat Cup ?
Vielleicht.....
Für den größten Fisch
AB-Kuttercup 2005

Die Pilkute können wir ja wie die anderen Sachpreise
in einer Verlosung vor der Fahrt unter die Leudde bringen.


----------



## Pickerfan (5. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Streich mich bitte
Dankschön


----------



## oh-nemo (5. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Pickerfan schrieb:
			
		

> Streich mich bitte
> Dankschön


Ja.Schade.


----------



## oh-nemo (5. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

So, hab eben noch mal mit Claus,dem Captain der Simone R telefoniert.
Für Samstag den 5.11.05 sind erstmal 20 Plätze im Bug reserviert.
Je 10 Plätze rechts und links.
Also für alle die schon am Samstag loskuddern möchten :m
Dies gilt natürlich auch für die Nachzügler auf der Ersatzliste.Alle die am Samstag fahren möchten melden sich bitte *direkt* beim
Captain Claus Lutz www.hochseeangeln-eckernfoerde.de
unter dem Stichwort Anglerboard/oh-nemo
Diese Plätze müsst Ihr selber bestellen!!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Achso: Könnte ein netter Mod bitte mal diesen Trööt in den Kopf von diesem Forum beamen, das würd's etwas leichter machen für die an die 50 Interessierten


Warum?
Is doch gar nicht nötig, so wie der Thread rennt steht er eh immer ganz oben.


----------



## angelcarsten (5. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hallo Jörg


Nun sag mir mal wie geht das

das leut die sich später angemeldet haben schon dabei sind, haben die mehr bezahlt ??????????????????|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 


oder ist das nur schieberei#d #d #d #d 


soweit ich mich noch  erinnern kann hiess es letztes jahr, dass die leut die bei der ersten kuttertour dabeiwaren gesetzt sind.


oder #c #c #c #c #c #c #c 



gruss angelcarsten


----------



## Bootsmann HH (5. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Super! Ich freue mich!!!!

Hat einer eine Ahnung, welche zulässige Zuladung der Kutter hat? Und kennt sich einer mit den biologischen Auswirkungen aus, wenn der Wasserspiegel der Ostsee um 50 cm absinkt?

Nee, ich freu mich echt auf Euch...

Grüße - Bootsmann HH


----------



## oh-nemo (5. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				angelcarsten schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jörg
> 
> 
> Nun sag mir mal wie geht das
> ...


Es ist keine Chronologische Nachfolge bei den 21 Leuten auf der Ersatzliste geplant.Wurde auch nicht der Reihenfolge nach aufgelistet.
Die Plätze wurden unter Nichtnotarieller Aufsicht verlost.
Warte ab,es werden noch mehr verlost.
Am Samstag vor der Kuddertour ist noch der ganze Dampfer zu Chartern.
Nimms in die Hand und mach die Tour vor der Tour :m
Gruß Jörg


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin 


			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> So, hab eben noch mal mit Claus,dem Captain der Simone R telefoniert.
> Für Samstag den 5.11.05 sind erstmal 20 Plätze im Bug reserviert.
> Je 10 Plätze rechts und links.
> Also für alle die schon am Samstag loskuddern möchten :m
> ...


Super Service von Dir Jörg 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## oh-nemo (6. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Die "Aufnahme" der Ersatzleute mach ich mal dicht.
@ Falk Paustian,sorry aber die jetzt drauf sind langen als "Nachrücker".



Hier mal die (fast) aktuelle Liste !

1.Raubfischer RD
2.oh-nemo
3.Hendrik
4.Bulli
5.Sylverpasi
6.Hornhechteutin
7.Andreas Thomsen
8.Honeyball
9.Dorschjaeger 75
10.Stingray
11.Stefanwitteborg
12.Lotte
13.Laggo
14.Pete
15.worker one
16.Hd4ever
17.H@mburg
18.nordangler
19.BootsmannHH
20.Marco.H
21.Kollege 1 von Marco.H  (AB-Member !)
22.Kollege 2 von Marco.H  (AB-Member !)
23.Marci
24.Agalatze
25.Yupii
26.Chong,Kollege von Yupii
27.Happy
28.ralle
29.blauortsand
30.Sunny ?
31.Tackle 
32.Reppi


----------



## oh-nemo (6. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Am Samstag den 5.11.05 Ist Fehmarn-Cup.
Marci,Agalatze und Tackle sind da ja Teilnehmer.
Die Siegerehrung ist immer sehr spät und dauert auch ne Weile.
Nun ohne zu schlafen gleich nach Eckernförde hochdüsen ist auch Mist.
Die drei können nun leider nicht an der Tour teilnehmen.
Schade 

Dafür rücken aber wieder drei Leudde nach :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hallo Jörg!

na dann sind ja schon 5 Personen nachgerückt oder hab ich mich verzählt? Egal auf jeden Fall fast 25 % der Warteliste und das nach so wenigen Tagen...
Wie ich immer sage klein aber fein 

Den Pokal würde ich auch für den größten Fisch aussetzen!  #6 

So steigt das Mindestmaß noch höher  :m als eh bei Boardies schon ist...

Und Lose sind immer gut :k 

Ich kenn zwar nur einen Teil der Mitfahrer aber ich glaube das wird ne richtig runde sache!  #h  #6 

Das Jelle einer der Mitfahrer ist freut mich aber sehr!
Und natürlich Reppi hoffentlich findest Du es dieses mal! 
Aber ab RD kann ich Dich lotsen!


----------



## Reppi (6. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Aber ab RD kann ich Dich lotsen!

Tz,tz,tz...........ich kann mich noch an unsere Fahrt erinnern; toller Beifahrer.. |uhoh:  :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ab RD kann ich Dich lotsen!
> 
> Tz,tz,tz...........ich kann mich noch an unsere Fahrt erinnern; toller Beifahrer.. |uhoh:  :q



 |muahah:  |muahah:  |muahah: 

Ja ja Uwe da hast Du Recht als Navi kannst Du mich vergessen...  |peinlich 
Aber dafür kann ich was *anderes * richtig gut  |stolz:


----------



## pitus02 (6. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Bootsmann HH schrieb:
			
		

> Super! Ich freue mich!!!!
> 
> Hat einer eine Ahnung, welche zulässige Zuladung der Kutter hat? Und kennt sich einer mit den biologischen Auswirkungen aus, wenn der Wasserspiegel der Ostsee um 50 cm absinkt?
> 
> ...




Glückwunsch mensch ich freu mich für dich. #6 
Und verbreite mal nicht wieder so eine gute Laune wie letztes Jahr  :q


----------



## Lotte (6. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

moin-moin #h,



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Am Samstag den 5.11.05 Ist Fehmarn-Cup.
> Marci,Agalatze und Tackle sind da ja Teilnehmer.
> .....
> Die drei können nun leider nicht an der Tour teilnehmen.
> Schade



so ein käse!!! dann lerne ich die "naggen" ja schon wieder nicht kennen :r!!!


----------



## oh-nemo (6. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jörg!
> 
> na dann sind ja schon 5 Personen nachgerückt oder hab ich mich verzählt? Egal auf jeden Fall fast 25 % der Warteliste und das nach so wenigen Tagen...
> Wie ich immer sage klein aber fein


#6 So isses :m



			
				pitus02 schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch mensch ich freu mich für dich. #6
> Und verbreite mal nicht wieder so eine gute Laune wie letztes Jahr  :q


Doch ,das soll Peer #6 



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin #h,
> 
> 
> 
> so ein käse!!! dann lerne ich die "naggen" ja schon wieder nicht kennen :r!!!


Hab schon mit Marci geschnaggt,wir wollen doch nochmal auf die Ostsee....
....Wrackmässig und so..........


----------



## Lotte (6. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

moin-moin jörg,


			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Hab schon mit Marci geschnaggt,wir wollen doch nochmal auf die Ostsee....
> ....Wrackmässig und so..........



klar machen wir das!!! hoffe, daß wir da nen guten termin finden!!!

wie haben denn die ammerländer spezialitäten gemundet????


----------



## pitus02 (6. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> #6 So isses :m
> 
> 
> Doch ,das soll Peer #6
> ...


----------



## oh-nemo (6. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin jörg,
> 
> 
> klar machen wir das!!! hoffe, daß wir da nen guten termin finden!!!
> ...


Hätte da noch einen Interessierten 
Raubfischer Kai RD würde sehr gerne auch mal mit raus.

Die Aale von Baade waren wirklich oberlegger #6
...und der Klare auch.Hab mir aber* nicht *die Hände damit gewaschen :q


----------



## Yupii (6. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ o-nehmo
oh, shit, ich habe den 70. meines Vaters vergessen:r
Chong und mich kannste streichen#q#q
dafür haben halt zwei andere Boardies wieder die Möglichkeit der Teilnahme.


----------



## oh-nemo (6. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Achso, hab mal Kai um die Verlosung der näxten 3 Plätze gebeten.
Ich möchte nicht immer der Schuldige sein wenns mal nicht für den einen oder anderen klappt.


----------



## oh-nemo (6. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> @ o-nehmo
> oh, shit, ich habe den 70. meines Vaters vergessen:r
> Chong und mich kannste streichen#q#q
> dafür haben halt zwei andere Boardies wieder die Möglichkeit der Teilnahme.


Viel Spass beim Geburtstag 
Tja wieder 2 Ersatzleute mehr :m


----------



## oh-nemo (6. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Achso, hab mal Kai um die Verlosung der näxten 3 Plätze gebeten.
> Ich möchte nicht immer der Schuldige sein wenns mal nicht für den einen oder anderen klappt.


Plus 2 Sind 5 Kai #h


----------



## Yupii (6. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Spass beim Geburtstag
> Tja wieder 2 Ersatzleute mehr :m


ha,ha|krach:


----------



## oh-nemo (6. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

1.Raubfischer RD
2.oh-nemo
3.Hendrik
4.Bulli
5.Sylverpasi
6.Hornhechteutin
7.Andreas Thomsen
8.Honeyball
9.Dorschjaeger 75
10.Stingray
11.Stefanwitteborg
12.Lotte
13.Laggo
14.Pete
15.worker one
16.Hd4ever
17.H@mburg
18.nordangler
19.BootsmannHH
20.Marco.H
21.Kollege 1 von Marco.H
22.Kollege 2 von Marco.H
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.Happy
28.ralle
29.blauortsand
30.Sunny ?
31.
32.Reppi 

Ersatzliste

1.
2.
3.Heggi
4.hinnerk
5.
6.oppa 23
7.Norgeklaus
8.Stadtmaus
9.Jigrunner
10.Jigrunner
11.Angelcarsten
12.heggi
13.jan 77
14.parvis
15.hardi
16.goeddoek
17.Freundin von goeddoek
18.angelfiete 2001
19.
20.pitus 02
21.
22.Keule


----------



## Stingray (6. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin

Dann hoffe ich mal das das Los Jan77 zieht. Dann kann ich mit Ihm vorher noch im Godehard fachsimpeln und die Taktik besprechen :q .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ihr seit mir so ein paar Helden.. Ich darf wieder die Schmutzarbeit machen...


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ok Leute ich hab meine Glücksfee mal auf drei Namen 
aus der Liste tippen lassen :m 







Ich hoffe das es so i.O. ist...  

Als erstes hat Ihr der Name Stadt*maus* gut gefallen woraus ich natürlich Norgeklaus mit einsteuern musst um die Arme nicht alleine zu lassen.
Nur unter Protest war das dann auch ok.

Zitat: Klaus ist aber ein doofer Name! Und was bedeutet eigentlich Norge..
Alles klar....  :r  #q 
(Bitte nicht böse sein lieber Klaus ich finde Deinen Namen gut  #6 )

Der letzte Name war Pitus02 aber erst nachdem ich Ihr Dein Profil gezeigt habe und sie dann sagte:

"Och den armen Ditschie muss doch auch mal unter Leute..."

Sich denke das die Auswahlmethode ok ist, da die Meinung meiner Fee sich wie Lose jede Minute ändern  :m 

Also einmal für Männer:

- Stadtmaus
- Norgeklaus
- Pitus02

MFG

und "Prost"

Kai


----------



## Sailfisch (6. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ich wünsche Euch schon mal viel Spaß! Ist ja eine tolle Truppe!


----------



## Stingray (7. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ Raubfischer RD


Wie drei Namen |kopfkrat . Es sind doch fünf #h . Also noch mal die Glücksfee fragen :q .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## oh-nemo (7. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> @ Raubfischer RD
> 
> 
> Wie drei Namen |kopfkrat . Es sind doch fünf #h . Also noch mal die Glücksfee fragen :q .
> ...


Jo, da hat er recht :m
*2 dürfen noch *#h

Pitus 02 :m
Norgemaus :q
und Stadtklaus :q
Willkommen an Bord #h

Aktuelle Liste

1.Raubfischer RD
2.oh-nemo
3.Hendrik
4.Bulli
5.Sylverpasi
6.Hornhechteutin
7.Andreas Thomsen
8.Honeyball
9.Dorschjaeger 75
10.Stingray
11.Stefanwitteborg
12.Lotte
13.Laggo
14.Pete
15.worker one
16.Hd4ever
17.H@mburg
18.nordangler
19.BootsmannHH
20.Marco.H
21.Kollege 1 von Marco.H
22.Kollege 2 von Marco.H
23.Stadtmaus
24.Norgeklaus
25.
26.
27.Happy
28.ralle
29.blauortsand
30.Sunny ?
31.Pitus02
32.Reppi 

Ersatzliste

1.
2.
3.Heggi
4.hinnerk
5.
6.oppa 23
7.
8.
9.Jigrunner
10.Jigrunner
11.Angelcarsten
12.heggi
13.jan 77
14.parvis
15.hardi
16.goeddoek
17.Freundin von goeddoek
18.angelfiete 2001
19.
20.
21.
22.Keule


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ooops das waren dann gestern wohl ein paar Bier zu viel...

Ach desswegen hab ich auch meine Frau entscheiden lassen.... grober Schnitzer...


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

So Männer Ihr hab es mit wieder nicht leicht gemacht, so zwischen Aufstehen und Frühstücken aber ich glaube es hat die richtigen getroffen 

- Heggi
- Hinnerk

You where electet for the one and only

*Anglerboard Kutter Tour 2005*

Have a Seat, take a Beer and shut up please! ​


----------



## Hardi (7. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Guten Morgen,

mich bitte von der Liste streichen. 
@oh-nemo und das Orgateam, vielen Dank für die Organisation.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## angelcarsten (7. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

moin ist da schon wieder ein platz frei nun zieh endlich  mein namen #q #q , will wieder dabei sein.



schick mir deine ktn. ich über weise dir ein bissel ok:q :q :q 

gruss angelcarsten


----------



## pitus02 (7. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

|krach:  Ich bin doch kein Ditschie oder Kohlkopf  ;+ 

Feu mich super auf die Leute und die Tour  :k 
Auch wenn mich die Glücksfee nen Ditschi genannt hat bedanke ich mich herzlich bei Ihr.  :m


----------



## oh-nemo (7. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> So Männer Ihr hab es mit wieder nicht leicht gemacht, so zwischen Aufstehen und Frühstücken aber ich glaube es hat die richtigen getroffen
> 
> - Heggi
> - Hinnerk
> ...


Hi Junx #h
Heggi und Hinnerk werden vermerkt.
Hardi Du bist aus der Ersatzliste wie gewünscht raus.

Aktuelle Liste

1.Raubfischer RD
2.oh-nemo
3.Hendrik
4.bulli
5.Sylverpasi
6.hornhechteutin
7.Andreas Thomsen
8.Honeyball
9.dorschjaeger 75
10.Stingray
11.stefanwitteborg
12.Lotte
13.Laggo
14.Pete
15.worker one
16.HD4ever
17.H@mburg
18.Nordangler
19.BootsmannHH
20.Marco.H
21.Kollege 1 von Marco.H
22.Kollege 2 von Marco.H
23.Stadtmaus
24.norgeklaus
25.Heggi
26.hinnerk
27.Happy
28.ralle
29.Blauortsand
30.Sunny ?
31.Pitus02
32.Reppi 

Ersatzliste

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.oppa 23
7.
8.
9.Jigrunner
10.Jigrunner
11.Angelcarsten
12.
13.jan 77
14.parvis
15.
16.goeddoek
17.Freundin von goeddoek
18.angelfiete 2001
19.
20.
21.
22.Keule

23.Frikadelle


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				angelcarsten schrieb:
			
		

> moin ist da schon wieder ein platz frei nun zieh endlich  mein namen #q #q , will wieder dabei sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na na Bestechungs was... Ne ne nicht mit uns!

Es sind ja nur noch 9 Mann auf der Ersatzliste und bis November ist 
noch lange hin  |wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Aber natürlich können auch wieder welche dazu kommen... 
aber die jetztigen werden bevorzugt.


----------



## oh-nemo (7. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ich schicke Anfang September allen Teilnehmern meine Bankverbindung per PN zu. 
Jeder der mit möchte soll bis zum 7.Oktober die € 25,- auf mein Konto überwiesen haben.
Von wem die Knete nicht am 7.Oktober auf meinem Konto angekommen ist lösche ich aus der Liste.
So habe ich noch die Möglichkeit Ersatzleute mit reinzunehmen.
Ist ja klar das ich mich absichern möchte.Sonst kann ich die Differenz aus eigener Tasche zahlen und da hab ich nicht viel Lust dazu 
Letztes Jahr hat alles Gut geklappt,ich hoffe in diesem Jahr auch.


----------



## Lotte (7. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

moin-moin jörg #h,



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schicke Anfang September allen Teilnehmern meine Bankverbindung per PN zu.
> Jeder der mitmöchte soll bis zum 7.Oktober die € 25,- auf mein Konto überwiesen haben.



die zeit ist aber suuuuuuper großzügig!!! wer es in der zeit nicht geschafft hat, hat dann auch sicherlich kein richtiges interesse!!!

evntuell solltest du die ersatzlist wieder öffnen, da ich glaube, daß noch einige abspringen werden!!!


----------



## oh-nemo (7. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin jörg #h,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Stephan #h
Ja kann ich machen aber erst werden die Leudde die *z.Zeit*
auf der Liste sind "abgearbeitet" .
Wenn diese Liste immer wieder "aufgefüllt" wird ist auch nicht so gerecht :m
Wir können ja ne Ersatzliste für die Ersatzleute machen :q


----------



## Lotte (7. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

moin-moin,


			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können ja ne Ersatzliste für die Ersatzleute machen :q



genauso dachte ich mir das!!!!! denn ich gehe davon aus, daß in 7 tagen keiner mehr auf der ersatzliste steht!!! und wenn du die kononummer herausgibst und jeder verbindlich buchen muß, werden sicherlich einige auch noch abspringen!!! du kennst das ja!!! eventuell solltest du die zeit von der pn bis zum zahlungsziel auch etwas verkürzen!!! wer mitwill kann doch innerhalb von 2 wochen löhnen, oder??? aber dieses sind nur meine gedanken und sollen das orgateam in keiner weise beeinflussen!!! ich finde es schon große klasse, was ihr hier auf die beine stellt!!!!

übrigens werde ich auch noch was zur tombola beisteuern!!! kann die aber noch nichts genaues sagen!!! eventuell ein ammerland-fresspacket, makrelenguiding, eine helgolandfahrt oder ähnliches!!! mal schauen, was mir da so einfällt!!!


----------



## oh-nemo (7. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> 
> 
> 
> übrigens werde ich auch noch was zur tombola beisteuern!!! kann die aber noch nichts genaues sagen!!! eventuell ein ammerland-fresspacket, makrelenguiding, eine helgolandfahrt oder ähnliches!!! mal schauen, was mir da so einfällt!!!


...oder ne Wrackfahrt auf der Ostsee  ..oder....den Inhalt fürn Zinnlöffel...
..oder ne Wolfbesichtigung  ...oder :q
ist das geil #6 noch ein Sponsor #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> übrigens werde ich auch noch was zur tombola beisteuern!!! kann die aber noch nichts genaues sagen!!! eventuell ein ammerland-fresspacket, makrelenguiding, eine helgolandfahrt oder ähnliches!!! mal schauen, was mir da so einfällt!!!



Cooooool!  :q


----------



## norge_klaus (7. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Na was entdecken denn da meine Äuglein. Stadtmaus und Norge_Klaus auf der Teilnehmerliste.  #h  #h  #h  #h  #h 

Super !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wir freuen uns drauf. Vor allem auch auf den gemütlichen Abend davor. Wo gibts in Eckernförde eigentlich Schweinebacke und Grünkohl ??????

Gruß aus L.E.

Stadtmaus & Norge_Klaus


----------



## Stingray (7. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ norge_klaus #h

Dann kannst Du ja gleich die Karten von Selbjörn mit bringen :q .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				norge_klaus schrieb:
			
		

> Na was entdecken denn da meine Äuglein. Stadtmaus und Norge_Klaus auf der Teilnehmerliste.  #h  #h  #h  #h  #h
> 
> Super !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Hallo Klaus und die Maus!

Schön das Ihr Euch freut!

Eckernförde hat eine sehr hübsche Innen- Altstadt.

Natürlich ist im Winter nicht ganz so viel los wie jetzt, aber es wird sich bestimmt was schönes finden!

Wenn es sein natürlich auch Schweinebacke... Würg naja die Zeit passt ja.


----------



## norge_klaus (7. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Das mit der Schweinebacke wird dem Honeyball bestimmt noch was sagen. War ein gern genommenes Gericht an Vorabend der letztjährigen Tour. Eckernförde kennen wir. Der Grieche unweit der Kutteranlagestelle wäre doch eine Klasse Location für ein Treffen am Abend des 05.11.

Gruß norge_klaus


----------



## oh-nemo (7. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Klaus ich wäre wirklich sehr gerne am Samstag schon bei Euch aber
Malente - Eckernförde ist kein Katzensprung.
Wir werden aber am Freitag schon einen netten Eutiner-Stammtischabend
Im Hotel Wiesenhof haben.
Das ist das Hotel von hornhechteutins Mutter.
Bis jetzt war´s immer sehr nett da.
Vielleicht kocht Claudi ja für uns auch ne legger Grünkohlplatte 
Da freu ich mich schon fast so sehr drauf wie aufs angeln :q
In der Hoffnung einen Haufen Verrückter schon am Freitag zu sehen :m


----------



## pitus02 (7. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hi wo is denn das Hotel Wiesenhof ich glaube ich hätte lust mal beim Stammtischabend
vorbei zu schauen ?


----------



## oh-nemo (7. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				pitus02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi wo is denn das Hotel Wiesenhof ich glaube ich hätte lust mal beim Stammtischabend
> vorbei zu schauen ?


Komm vorbei :q www.hotel-wiesenhof.de
Ist aber am Freitag vor der Tour


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (7. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin Jungs!!!#h :q 
Mein Gott, das geht ja ab hier....:q :q  
Die Ersatzliste ist ja schon fast abgearbeitet!!! 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch den "Nachrückern"!!!#6 
Ich freu mich schon so dermaßen auf die Tour, das kann sich keiner vorstellen!!!#6 #6 
Also, ich hab mir den Termin sowas von Dick und Fett in den Angelkalender eingetragen, da kann absolut nichts mehr dazwischen kommen!!! ICH BIN DABEI!!! und wenn se mich inne Schiebkarre zum Kutter schleppen müssen:q  :q 

Bin mal gespannt was hier Teilnehmermäßig noch so abgeht...


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,


			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht kocht Claudi ja für uns auch ne legger Grünkohlplatte
> Da freu ich mich schon fast so sehr drauf wie aufs angeln :q
> In der Hoffnung einen Haufen Verrückter schon am Freitag zu sehen :m



Gaaaar keine schlechte Idee Jörg  #6 . Werde das mal Claudi vorschlagen  :q . Wenn genug dabei sind und Grünkohl haben wollen macht sie das bestimmt  |supergri . Ihr wisst ja mehr umso besser , Grünkohl schmecht am besten wenn Massen gekocht werden müssen sachte Oma immer  |supergri .


> Hi wo is denn das Hotel Wiesenhof ich glaube ich hätte lust mal beim Stammtischabend
> vorbei zu schauen ?



Sagt mir nur aus welcher Richtung ihr kommt , dann schicke ich Euch eine Wegbeschreibung per PN 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Medo (7. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@jörgi

ich geb nen €uro mehr als die deichschlampe und er ist raus 

den verbrecher kann man ja eh nur einmal mitnehmen


----------



## Reppi (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



> Ich bin doch kein Ditschie oder Kohlkopf


"Schlimmer".... :q  :q 
Gruß Uwe aus dem Kaiserreich Ditschiland

@Medo
Geh mal wieder angeln, Du bekommst ja langsam nen Koller.. :q


----------



## oh-nemo (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> @jörgi
> 
> ich geb nen €uro mehr als die deichschlampe und er ist raus
> 
> den verbrecher kann man ja eh nur einmal mitnehmen


Dat geit nicht :q
Brauche wichtige Wolfsbarschinfo´s vonne Deichschlampe :m


----------



## Honeyball (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				norge_klaus schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit der Schweinebacke wird dem Honeyball bestimmt noch was sagen. War ein gern genommenes Gericht an Vorabend der letztjährigen Tour.



Neenee, Klaus,  #h das war gar nich der Honeyball, der diese Unmassen von Grühkohl mit gepökeltem Schweinchen in sich reingeschoben hat... :q 
So'ne dünne Plärre kommt doch gar nicht bis zum Grund. Ich hatte den Steakteller, weil es doch auf Raubfische ging :m 
Ich find's jedenfalls super, dass Ihr beide wieder dabei seid. Jetzt, wo Hinnerk auch noch reingelost wurde und ich nicht mehr der Ruhrpottalleinvertreter bin, bin ich schon ganz heiß auf den Kutter. Hoffe, die Simone hat auch so ne bequeme Reeling. :m 
Also das gemeinsame Essenfassen am Vorabend ist auf jeden Fall beschlossene Sache. Details klären wir dann kurzfristig vorher, aber Griechisch ist schon mal 'ne gute Idee für eine deftige Grundlage. Tzatziki gibt für Jörgs "Spezialfotos" bestimmt 'nen guten Kontrast zum Grünblau der Ostsee. :m


----------



## ralle (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ Honeyball

Tsatsiki färbt dich dann bestimmt nicht so grün im Gesicht wie der Steakteller


----------



## Honeyball (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hihi, Ralle,

warten wir's mal ab.
Werde mich diesmal auf jeden Fall besser ausrüsten (Superpep, Ingwer, ...) und alle Giftstoffe (Kaffee, Nikotin) im Vorfeld aus dem Körper lassen.
Die in wesentlichen Grundnahrungsmitteln (z.B. flüssige Getreideprodukte) enthaltenen Spurenelemente, die in erster Linie aufgrund von Gärungsprozessen entstehen, betrachte ich ausdrücklich *nicht* als Giftstoffe !!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 89 Tage...* 

Und die Zeit rennt, wie im Fluge.... |kopfkrat  :m  #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

:c noch soooo lange :c


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Zur Einstimmung kann ich nur empfehlen die Berichte von Fabu zu inhalieren!

Klick 

 :m


----------



## Yupii (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

tut mir ja nun leid für Euch, da ich nicht dabei sein kann,
 werden wir am Sonntag alles rausholen:m


----------



## knurrxxxxxx (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin, moin,

wer es noch nicht weiß: Ich bin die Claudia vom hornhechteutin .
Ich habe heute mit meinem Schwiegertieger, was Michaels Mutter ist,
das ganze besprochen.
Wenn wir genug Interessierte haben die am Stammtischtag Grünkohl essen möchten ist das kein Problem.

Wir machen dann Grünkohl mit Kasseler, Kohlwurst, Schweinebacke und Bratkartoffeln für Euro 9,50. Für Kinder die hälfte. Ich brauche dann aber eine Anmeldung wieviel ihr werdet. Ein Verteiler ist dann auch noch inklusive.

Wäre schön wenn ihr mir ca 3 Tage vorher die Personenzahl mitteilen könntet.
Ich freue mich schon auf den Stammtisch.

Gruß
Claudia


----------



## Lotte (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				knurrhenne schrieb:
			
		

> Wir machen dann Grünkohl mit Kasseler, Kohlwurst, Schweinebacke und Bratkartoffeln für Euro 9,50. Für Kinder die hälfte. Ich brauche dann aber eine Anmeldung wieviel ihr werdet. Ein Verteiler ist dann auch noch inklusive.



moin-moin claudia,

ich melde mich schon mal ganz tüchtig!!!!

|kopfkrat obwohl, könnt ihr denn überhaupt grünkohl kochen???? das ist doch ne oldenburger spezialität!!! aber ich lasse mich mal überraschen!!! hoffe nur, daß ihr den nicht mit zucker, kocht wie die bremer |supergri:m


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Wehe da ist Zucker drin! Neeee das geht gar nicht dann :q.....


----------



## Lotte (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

moin-moin oh-nemo,

ich will noch mal auf die tombola zurückkommen!!!

ich stifte *2* preise!!!

1) 0,75l original ammerländer handwaschpaste mit portionierer |supergri|supergri!!!!

2) makrelentour auf der nordsee (hooksiel - tankerrinne - hooksiel) oder eine fahrt gen helgoland zum zollfreien einkauf!!! dann allerdings ohne fischen!!!

eventuell kann ja der eine oder andere boardie auch mal schauen, ob er nicht noch was kleines findet!!! wäre doch klasse, wenn wir da noch ein wenig zusammenbekommen würden!!!

eventuell läßt der eigner des kudders ja auch noch ne kleine ausfahrt springen?!?!?!


----------



## oh-nemo (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@krurrhenne,1 mal Grünkohl für mich büdde.
@lotte,Du bist so guuut #6 das wird ne goile Tour :m

Sunny hat abgesagt,heißt also das einer nachrückt.

1.Raubfischer RD
2.oh-nemo
3.Hendrik
4.bulli
5.Sylverpasi
6.hornhechteutin
7.Andreas Thomsen
8.Honeyball
9.dorschjaeger 75
10.Stingray
11.stefanwitteborg
12.Lotte
13.Laggo
14.Pete
15.worker one
16.HD4ever
17.H@mburg
18.Nordangler
19.BootsmannHH
20.Marco.H
21.Kollege 1 von Marco.H
22.Kollege 2 von Marco.H
23.Stadtmaus
24.norgeklaus
25.Heggi
26.hinnerk
27.Happy
28.ralle
29.Blauortsand
30.
31.Pitus02
32.Reppi 

Ersatzliste

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.oppa 23
7.
8.
9.Jigrunner
10.Jigrunner
11.Angelcarsten
12.
13.jan 77
14.parvis
15.
16.goeddoek
17.Freundin von goeddoek
18.angelfiete 2001
19.
20.
21.
22.Keule


----------



## oh-nemo (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Kai lässt Du mal deine Frau n Job machen   ?
Ich meinte damit losen :q Ich hab grad kein Papier zum Lose machen :q


----------



## Hendrik (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hi Claudia,

ich melde mich auch zum Grünkohlessen an  :m 

Gruß,
Hendrik


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hallo Jörg!

Ok diesmal ist Angelcarsten drann!

@ Carsten das Geld kannst Du mir dann am 6ten unauffällig in den Pilkeimer packen... Natürlich bekommt die Fee ein paar schöne Schuhe dafür  #6 

oder Du lässt den einen oder anderen 60iger in meinen Eimer fallen


----------



## Bulli (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Hendrik schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Claudia,
> 
> ich melde mich auch zum Grünkohlessen an :m
> 
> ...


 

Ja ich auch :q


----------



## oh-nemo (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jörg!
> 
> Ok diesmal ist Angelcarsten drann!
> 
> ...


Und ich dachte schon der Angelcarsten kommt nie dran :q
Sauber, willkommen an Bord :m

*Only for Raubfischer RD* Wieviel hat er Dir denn geboten Kai  ?

Aktuelle Teilnehmerliste

1.Raubfischer RD
2.oh-nemo
3.Hendrik
4.bulli
5.Sylverpasi
6.hornhechteutin
7.Andreas Thomsen
8.Honeyball
9.dorschjaeger 75
10.Stingray
11.stefanwitteborg
12.Lotte
13.Laggo
14.Pete
15.worker one
16.HD4ever
17.H@mburg
18.Nordangler
19.BootsmannHH
20.Marco.H
21.Kollege 1 von Marco.H
22.Kollege 2 von Marco.H
23.Stadtmaus
24.norgeklaus
25.Heggi
26.hinnerk
27.Happy
28.ralle
29.Blauortsand
30.angelcarsten
31.Pitus02
32.Reppi


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin oh-nemo,
> 
> ich will noch mal auf die tombola zurückkommen!!!
> 
> ...




Super! Naja den Pokal hat er ja schon gestiftet. Aber Deine Preise sind auch super klasse! Vielleicht kommt ja noch was nach dem Preis, Pokal....


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich dachte schon der Angelcarsten kommt nie dran :q
> Sauber, willkommen an Bord :m
> 
> *Only for Raubfischer RD* Wieviel hat er Dir denn geboten Kai  ?



@ Jörg kann ich Dich mal zu einer Spritztour mit meinem neuen 911er einladen?  #6


----------



## angelcarsten (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*      JA*

*ich kann nur sagen super,meine überweisung hat geholfen:q :q .*

*ach noch was für nächstes jahr bin ich schon 100% gesetzt weil ich euch alle dorsche wegfange#6 #6 und der pokal nach hessen geht.:m :m *

*aber ich lass euch eíne kleine chance und werde erst nach12.oouhr anfangen :q :q :q :q *


*gruss angelcarsten*


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				angelcarsten schrieb:
			
		

> *      JA*
> 
> *ich kann nur sagen super,meine überweisung hat geholfen:q :q .*
> 
> ...



Ja ja das sind mir die Liebsten....  #d 

Erst meckern wie ein Spatz und dann trommeln wie ein Buschmann...  :q  :q 
Aber lass Ihn mal ich hab immer genug Tempos dabei um Carstens Tränen der Trauer ab zu wischen :m


----------



## oh-nemo (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

.....da freut sich aber einer  ..............
und das ist auch gut so :m
Ja im Näxtn Jahr bist Du gesetzt.
Weil Du dann mal die Tour organisierst.
Überhaupt, das wär doch mal was. Wer den Pokal bekommt für den größten Dorsch, der macht die orga für´s näxte Jahr :m


----------



## norge_klaus (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

:q    |supergri  :q Wie jetzt ????????? Ich werde ORGA-CHEF 2006 ?????????   |supergri


----------



## angelcarsten (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

nee,nee klaus er meinte mich:q |supergri |supergri


----------



## oh-nemo (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				norge_klaus schrieb:
			
		

> :q    |supergri  :q Wie jetzt ????????? Ich werde ORGA-CHEF 2006 ?????????   |supergri


Ja,gerne.
Ich meld mich dann schon mal jetzt für 2006 bei Dir an :q


----------



## norge_klaus (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Nix anmelden ! Da gibts eine Power-Auktion bei ebay !


----------



## angelcarsten (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

mmmmmmmmmmmmhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh,

abwarten.


 vorrieges jahr war ich|kopfkrat |kopfkrat der jenige dermit keinen fisch heimgefahren ist oder|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat .


aber;+ ;+  ich habe geübt und ihr werdet staunen.(hoffe ich mal).


Und wenn nicht is auch ned schlimm dabeisein ist alles:q :q :q


----------



## oh-nemo (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jörg kann ich Dich mal zu einer Spritztour mit meinem neuen 911er einladen?  #6


Das seh ich jetzt erst......
Das hat er sich aber was kosten lassen......


----------



## angelcarsten (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

ohman


   580km



    eine tour, egal


----------



## norge_klaus (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hi Carsten ! Keine Chance. Trainiere schon am 14.08. mit den Hamburger Spezies bei Marci's Angeltörn.

 #6  #6  #6  #6  #6


----------



## ralle (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

#h WELCOME ANGELCARSTEN 


Können wir ja wieder ne Fahrgemeinschaft machen !!



Freue mich das es noch geklappt hat  :m


----------



## ralle (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ihr macht mich schon richtig wuschig --- iss aber noch soooo lange hin - verflixt.


Beim Grünkohl bin ich 100%zig dabei (Bierchen und ein Kümmel muß auch) - den besten Platz lose ich sow.ieso - den Pokal werde ich wohl auch nach Thüringen mitnehmen - also auch die Orga fürs nächste Jahr................... oh jetzt bin ich aufgewacht 


Freu mich schon mächtig auf Euch !!!!


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,
ich mach mal eine Liste für die 
*Grünkohlanmeldungen*​Das mit dem Zucker ist eine gute Frage  :q .Für Kenner gibt es den extra  :q  :q , gekocht wird der Grünkohl ohne Zucker läßt Claudia ausrichten  :q Die Liste werde ich dann ständig aktualisieren  #6 

1. Lotte
2. Sylverpasi
3. oh-nemo
4. Hendrik
5. bulli
6. ralle
7. hornhechteutin


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

gibbet noch die möglichkeit aufzudocken?
müßte das noch regeln aber ich kenn noch einen der bestimmt lust hat seinen birthday 3 tage vorher zu feiern!


----------



## Honeyball (9. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Nach der neuen Regelung übernehme ich gerne die Organisation für 2006  :m  :m  #6 
Die Truppe formiert sich immer mehr...
Jetzt muss ich mal beim Haushaltsvorstand abklopfen, ob ich die Anreise schon zum Grünkohl am Freitagabend genehmigt bekomme.
...und das nur 4 Wochen nach der Boardiefamilientour in Südnorge, wenn das so weitergeht, wird 2005 das Jahr mit den meisten Angelstunden seit meiner späten Kindheit #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Also das mit der Orga gefällt mir ganz gut... 

Sorry Leute aber das wird wohl nichts


----------



## HD4ever (9. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				norge_klaus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Carsten ! Keine Chance. Trainiere schon am 14.08. mit den Hamburger Spezies bei Marci's Angeltörn.



genau !!!!   #6:m


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 88 Tage...*


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Also Dennis wenn Du so hartnäckig bleibst, dann bleibt der Thread auf jeden Fall immer ganz oben 

Oder MS Jörg tackert Ihn mal fest


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Bei Marcy´s und Aga´s Threat war es der "Kurzer", der jeden Tag den Tageszähler gemacht hat. ICH bleibe hartnäckig, ob es nervt oder nicht.... Ich will auffalllen lölölölöl :q:q:q!


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,
an alle die Übernachten wollen oder müssen . Wartet mal bitte mit den Buchungen  :q . Ich habe gerade mit Muttern telefoniert . Im Hotel befinden sich Appartments , die mit 4 Leute belegt werden können . Ich habe Muttern gebeten , sich mal was mit dem Preis zuüberlegen  :q . Dann hätte wir die Möglichkeit das Grünkohlesen , Stammtisch zu bündeln und außerdem im Konvoi am Sonntag nach Rendsburg zu fahren  :q .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> und außerdem im Konvoi am Sonntag nach Rendsburg zu fahren  :q .




 ;+ Rendsburg  ;+

is ja nett das Ihr mich mitnehmen wollt 

aber ich penn wohl in Breiholz nur für Eure Navigationsinfo!  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Lotte (9. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

moin-moin,



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe Muttern gebeten , sich mal was mit dem Preis zuüberlegen  :q . Dann hätte wir die Möglichkeit das Grünkohlesen , Stammtisch zu bündeln und außerdem im Konvoi am Sonntag nach Rendsburg zu fahren :q .



klasse sache michael #6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> im Konvoi am Sonntag nach Rendsburg zu fahren  :q .
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael



Sag mal Micha... Hast Du so früh schon Alkohol getrunken??? Seit wann fahren wir nach RD zum Pilken??? Gibt es da überhaupt Wasser  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Honeyball (9. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Wie weit ist's denn von Eutin nach Eckernförde ?

Findet sich eventuell eine Truppe für ein samstagliches Brandungsangeln zusammen ?


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Eben über 70 KM


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal Micha... Hast Du so früh schon Alkohol getrunken??? Seit wann fahren wir nach RD zum Pilken??? Gibt es da überhaupt Wasser  :q  :q  :q



 :r  :r  :r  :r Dennis  :r  :r  :r  :r


----------



## ralle (9. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Macht Samstag von Euch schon einer ne Ausfahrt mit der Simone ???


Ich ja -- wenn ich schon einmal oben bin !


----------



## Pete (9. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

honey...wo willst du denn branden??? und wo dann übernachten???
wäre auch für mich ne überlegung, denn müsste ich nicht schon mitternacht los...


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Wie weit ist's denn von Eutin nach Eckernförde ?
> 
> Findet sich eventuell eine Truppe für ein samstagliches Brandungsangeln zusammen ?





			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> honey...wo willst du denn branden??? und wo dann übernachten???
> wäre auch für mich ne überlegung, denn müsste ich nicht schon mitternacht los...



Ja schaut Euch die Zwei an! Das ganze Wochenende Angeln und Sonntag dann beim Pilken einschlafen  :q


----------



## oh-nemo (9. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Macht Samstag von Euch schon einer ne Ausfahrt mit der Simone ???
> 
> 
> Ich ja -- wenn ich schon einmal oben bin !


ralle,ich hab im Bug 20 Plätze reservieren lassen.
Ihr müsst Euch aber selbst beim Captain melden.
Stichwort Anglerboard/oh-nemo
Ich als Grünkohlverhafter  werde am Sams. nicht dabei sein.

Ich komm auch nicht mit in die Brandung.
Meine Energie fliesst einizig und allein daraufhin den Löwen am Sonntag aus der See zu ziehen :q

Junx ich freu mich schon........ :q


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal Micha... Hast Du so früh schon Alkohol getrunken??? Seit wann fahren wir nach RD zum Pilken??? Gibt es da überhaupt Wasser  :q  :q  :q




Upps stimmt ja da wollen wir ja nicht hin  :q . Im NOK sind bestimmt keine Dorsche  :q 


> Honeyball Wie weit ist's denn von Eutin nach Eckernförde ?



Schätze mal 80 bis 100 km  |kopfkrat 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,
so ich hab gerade mal mit Mutter wegen der Zimmerpreise verhandelt  :q .
Da Muttern Boardipartner ist und was für uns tun möchte  :q hat sie uns einen klasse Preis gemacht  #6 .
*Also die Übernachtung im App. bei Belegung mit 4 Boardis kostet pro Person und Nacht incl.Frühstücksbuffet und Schwimmbadbenutzung zum Selbstkostenpreis von 30 € * . 
Finde das fair zumal alleine die Reinugung der Bettwäsche schon Muttern 18 € kostet .Lotte wird da ein Lied von singen können  |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Lotte (9. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

moin-moin,



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Lotte wird da ein Lied von singen können  |supergri



laaaaa,la,laaa,la |supergri:m

finde den preis echt fair michael!!! 

aaaaber: hättest du denn auch ein kleines einzelzimmer für mich???? ich schnarche doch so!!!!! erst recht, wenn ich grünkohl mit etwas flüssigkeit gegessen habe!!! da ist das ganz besonders schlimm bei mir!!! ich will ja nicht, daß hinterher jemand behauptet, daß er wegen mir zu wenig schlaf bekommen hat und deswegen nicht richtig fischen konnte |supergri:m!!!!


----------



## Honeyball (9. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> honey...wo willst du denn branden??? und wo dann übernachten???
> wäre auch für mich ne überlegung, denn müsste ich nicht schon mitternacht los...



Also, Pete, was die Übernachtung(en) betrifft:





			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Übernachtung im App. bei Belegung mit 4 Boardis kostet pro Person und Nacht incl.Frühstücksbuffet und Schwimmbadbenutzung zum Selbstkostenpreis von 30 € .


, da ist bestimmt noch ein Bettchen für Dich frei.

Was das Branden betrifft, so sag ich mal so: Ich hab Null Ahnung, wo sich das dort lohnt und bin auf die Hilfe der vielen netten Boardies aus dem schönen Bundesland zwischen den beiden Meeren angewiesen, von denen doch sicherlich der eine oder andere bereit ist, einen kleinen Tipp loszuschicken :m , auch hinsichtlich Watti- oder Ringlerankauf. Ich schmeiß dann auch jede 10. Scholle über 40 (vielleicht) wieder rein  :q  :q  :q 
Vielleicht kann man ja auch mal ein paar Würfe mit der Spinnrute machen und ein paar von diesen silbernen Viechern rausholen, die sich da so in der Gegend rumlümmeln :q . So 'ne Gummihose mit unten Stiefeln dran hab ich auch noch im Keller und meine bisher einzige Mefo war ein Zufallsfang beim Rotaugenstippen in Dänemark.
Oder aber wir buchen schon den Samstag als Trainingstag auf der Simone und suchen uns eine preisgünstige Unterkunft vor Ort.
*Aber!!! :* Noch habe ich kein grünes Licht von oben für den Zusatztag, sprich: ich muss noch ein paar Tage lieb sein zuhause  :k  #c 
Wenn sich das klären lässt, bin ich für alles offen, denn schließlich fahr ich die 1000 Kilometer in erster Linie, um mit Euch allen wieder soviel Spaß zu haben wie beim letzten Mal. #h  Die eventuell zu fangenden Fische sind da nur die nette Dreingabe.


----------



## Honeyball (9. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> aaaaber: hättest du denn auch ein kleines einzelzimmer für mich???? ich schnarche doch so!!!!! erst recht, wenn ich grünkohl mit etwas flüssigkeit gegessen habe!!! da ist das ganz besonders schlimm bei mir!!! ich will ja nicht, daß hinterher jemand behauptet, daß er wegen mir zu wenig schlaf bekommen hat und deswegen nicht richtig fischen konnte |supergri:m!!!!


Danke, dass Du mir die Ausrede schon im Vorfeld lieferst. Ansonsten hätte ich wieder behaupten müssen, ich sei wegen des zu hohen Seegangs indisponiert gewesen :m


----------



## angelcarsten (9. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

naklar#6 #6 

 muss doch schon warm werden damit der pokal ins hessenland wandert:q :q :q 


carsten




			
				ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Macht Samstag von Euch schon einer ne Ausfahrt mit der Simone ???
> 
> 
> Ich ja -- wenn ich schon einmal oben bin !


----------



## Pete (9. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

honey...ich wart mal ab, was norge klaus vorhat...der hat grade vorgeschlagen, mich am berliner ring einzusammeln zwecks fahrgemeinschaft..macht bei den benzinpreisen ja auch viel sinn...also werde ich nach ihm richten und dann schaun wir weiter...


----------



## Lotte (9. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, dass Du mir die Ausrede schon im Vorfeld lieferst. Ansonsten hätte ich wieder behaupten müssen, ich sei wegen des zu hohen Seegangs indisponiert gewesen :m



|kopfkrat die zieht ja nur, wenn micha kein ez für mich hat!!! wenn doch mußt du dir bei ententeich (den wir zweifelsohne haben werden) doch was neues ausdenken |supergri:m!!!!


----------



## Honeyball (9. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> honey...ich wart mal ab, was norge klaus vorhat...der hat grade vorgeschlagen, mich am berliner ring einzusammeln zwecks fahrgemeinschaft..macht bei den benzinpreisen ja auch viel sinn...also werde ich nach ihm richten und dann schaun wir weiter...


Klaus und Kathrin sind letztes Mal auch am Vortag angereist, denke mal die beiden machen's dies Jahr genauso. Wir kommen spätestens am Samstag, vielleicht aber doch schon Freitagabend runter, sobald wir eine gute Idee für den Samstag haben und das grüne Licht von oben gekommen ist (wird schon klappen )
Ich denke mal, dass wir versuchen werden, trotz Freitagsverkehr, Baustellen auf der A1 und Elbtunnel rechtzeitig zum Grünkohl in Eutin zu sein, dann dort wohl auch übernachten und Samstag nach dem Frühstücksbuffet die restlichen km bis Eckernförde in aller Ruhe abspulen und vielleicht den einen oder anderen Auswurf an vielversprechend aussehenden Stellen versuchen. Samstagabend können sich dann alle, die schon da sind bei dem von Klaus vorgeschlagenen Griechen einfinden. Quartierbeschaffung in Eckernförde sollte auch problemlos möglich sein. 
Im Moment ist das noch ein Gedankenspiel, spätestens nach Norge werde ich das dann konkret in Angriff nehmen, weil dann die meisten Unklarheiten beseitigt sind und vor allem die genauen Teilnehmer feststehen... |wavey:


----------



## Pete (9. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

na denn leg ich mal das vertrauen in klausis händchen, was die quartierbeschaffe in eckernförde betrifft...essen beim griechen klingt gut...denke mal, ich fahr dann ab samstag mittag hier los...vielleicht schauen wir euch beim brandunds-oder molenangeln abends noch zu ... gibts eigentlich ne mole oder seebrücke in eckernförde?? wär doch n lustiges intermezzo: mit rotwein inne sterne gucken und schauen, ob die platten willig sind? #6


----------



## norge_klaus (9. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Honey ! Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Samstagabend beim Griechen in Eckernförde und alles wird Dorsch ! oder wie sagt man so ?

@ Pete, wir halten mal Ausschau nach ner kuscheligen Pension in Eckernförde.

Sollte doch was zu finden sein !

 #h  #h  #h  #h  #h  #h


----------



## oh-nemo (9. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ich seh schon Ihr versteht Euch #6
Packt mal lieber ne Wathose ein und macht am Samstach ein Eckernförder Silber klar :m


----------



## norge_klaus (9. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Wie jetzt ????? 

Wir sind harte Konkurrenten ! Immerhin hat mich Pete letztes Jahr auf den ersten Verliererplatz verdrängt. 

 :m  :m  :m  :m  :m


----------



## Pete (9. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

au ha!!! da haben wir doch gleich wieder die alten leidigen geschichten...
was is nu eigentlich mit dem wandertöppen?...da steht ja nun "forelle kapern" drauf...soll ich den nu umgravieren lassen oder stiftet wer einen neuen pott???


----------



## oh-nemo (9. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				norge_klaus schrieb:
			
		

> Pete


Pack mal büdde wieder die Cam ein.Waren nette Bilder mit ner goilen Mucke untermalt #6


----------



## oh-nemo (9. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> au ha!!! da haben wir doch gleich wieder die alten leidigen geschichten...
> was is nu eigentlich mit dem wandertöppen?...da steht ja nun "forelle kapern" drauf...soll ich den nu umgravieren lassen oder stiftet wer einen neuen pott???


Den kannst Du im Schrank stehen lassen.
Der Captain der Simone sponsort den näxtn.
Und dann ist ja auch noch Marco H. mit einen Pokal dabei #6
Mal sehen wofür der weggeht


----------



## norge_klaus (9. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hi Nemo ! Bitte Link löschen. Da hauts einen glatt den Rechner zusammen.


----------



## oh-nemo (9. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				norge_klaus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Nemo ! Bitte Link löschen. Da hauts einen glatt den Rechner zusammen.


Schon passiert #6
Hab ich doch letztens noch gesehen .......


----------



## Pete (9. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

wat is denn mit dem link...???


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> na denn leg ich mal das vertrauen in klausis händchen, was die quartierbeschaffe in eckernförde betrifft...essen beim griechen klingt gut...denke mal, ich fahr dann ab samstag mittag hier los...vielleicht schauen wir euch beim brandunds-oder molenangeln abends noch zu ... gibts eigentlich ne mole oder seebrücke in eckernförde?? wär doch n lustiges intermezzo: mit rotwein inne sterne gucken und schauen, ob die platten willig sind? #6



Ja es gibt eine Seebrück! Nicht riesig aber immerhin. Von da aus kannst Du auch schön blinkern, bist aber meistens nicht alleine 

Und zu dem Wetter - Ententeich? Anfang November? Alles Klar #6 
Wir brauchen Drift jede Menge Drift!!!!!!


----------



## Reppi (10. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Als ich vor 2 Wochen mit der Simone raus bin, habe ich das erste Mal die schnuckelige Mole gesehen; morgens haben sie entweder Heringe oder Makarelis(?) gezogen; Laggo, sach du mal was das war, ich hatte ja keine Brille auf.. :q 
Aber da müßte abens auch was auf Platte gehen........
Ich werde wohl auch die "weite" Tour schon Samstag auf mich nehmen und dann in meinem Kampfstern Galactika schlafen............( hatte ja eigentlich die Sitzreihe nur für den großen Pokal schon ausgebaut  :q  :q ).....


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Das beste ist ja dass wir ausschlafen können 

7.00 Abfahrt - fünf Minuten vor der Zeit sind des Anglers Pünktlichkeit - also 6.30 aufstehen... 

@ Reppi Bis November muss aber noch die eine oder andere Übtour drin sein oder?!


----------



## ralle (10. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

So für Samstag sind schon Plätze 1 + 2 im Bug vergeben 

Angelcarsten & Ich werden da ins Trainingslager einsteigen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


wer sich bis jetzt noch Siegchancen ausgerechnet hat , kann sie jetzt spätestens begraben


----------



## Honeyball (10. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Also, wenn ich mal alles zusammenfasse, dann gibt es vier Interessensgruppen hinsichtlich Anreise/Unterkunft/Vortagsgestaltung:

Gruppe1:
Grünkohlvertilger und Stammtischbesucher Freitagabend in Eutin (mit und ohne Übernachtungswunsch dort)

Gruppe2:
Samstagvorabtrainierer mit Ausfahrt auf der Simone ab 7:00 Uhr mit Übernachtungsunterkunftsbedarf

Gruppe3:
Samstagsanreiser evtl. mit Vorabbrandungs-/-brücken-/-molenangelwunsch und abendlichem Griechenbesuch (zu dem sich sicherlich auch einige aus der Gruppe 2 einfinden werden) mit Übernachtungsunterkunftsbedarf

Gruppe4:
Sonntagsmorgensanreiser und alle die, die auf Vorabtreffen verzichten wollen


Also Hinnerk und ich schwanken noch zwischen den Gruppen 2 und 3 und kommen eventuell auch noch in die Gruppe1.
Zur Gruppe3 zählt dann auch die Fahrgemeinschaft Norge_Klaus-Stadtmaus-Pete
Ralle und Angelcarsten haben sich schon für Gruppe2 gemeldet.

Wieviele Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bietet eigentlich das Gästehaus von unserem Skipper und zu welchem Preis?
Wäre doch schön, wenn wir alle zusammen irgendwo unterkommen, ähnlich wie letztes Mal.


----------



## oh-nemo (10. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Honey Du bist echt gut #6
Ruf den Claus doch mal an :m

www.hochseeangeln-eckernfoerde.de

oder hier :m www.gbstis.de/eckernfoerder_bucht/

oder nur mal so.... :m http://212.223.48.158/daten/index.html


----------



## ralle (10. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

FG Carsten -Ralle iss klar

Plan ist gegen späten Freitag Nachmittag in Eutin aufzuschlagen 
Abends Grünkohl + Stammtisch 
Übernachtung 1x im Wiesenhof 


Samtag früh 6 Uhr nach Eckernförde zum Trainingsangeln

Abends mit schon Anwesenden zum Griechen o.ä

Übernachtung in Eckernförde ( wo auch immer )


Ja und Sonntag --------  schau mer mal


----------



## Laggo (10. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



> von Reppi
> Laggo, sach du mal was das war, ich hatte ja keine Brille auf



Mensch Uwe, langsam mach ich mir echt Sorgen um Dich, deine Zander hatten zwar die größe von Heringe aber es waren devinitiv Zander |kopfkrat 
Was von der Mole gefangen wurde solltest Du mal den Jenigen fragen mit dem Du los warst #6  #6  #6 

Aber wenigstens haben wir jetzt die Getränkefrage geklärt #2 
Du mußt umbedingt was von dem Zeug mitbringen was Du gestern getrunken hast #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 87 Tage...*

 :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  #q  #q  #q  #q  #q  #q


----------



## Reppi (10. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

#2  #2  #2  |licht  |licht  |peinlich  |peinlich 
Laggo, wie konnte ich Deine 1,60 m mit Bratnases 1,90m verwechseln.
Wird Zeit, dass ich Urlaub mache...    :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Gruppe 3


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Auf meiner HP hab ich mal ne kleine Seite für unsere Tour gebastelt. Schaut mal rein da und sagt mir, was ich noch einfügen soll.....


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Das Dorschbild ist klasse!!!!!!    

Kleine Kritik wir sind nicht nur Männer!


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hi Kai! Danke... wurde abgeändert! #6#6#6


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hier mal was zum lachen...... :q  :q  :q 







 Hier mal was zum lachen......


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Das Dorschbild ist klasse!!!!!!



lol...


----------



## pitus02 (10. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

#t  Was machen denn die Zähne von Ditschi da  :q


----------



## Reppi (11. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



> Was machen denn die Zähne von Ditschi da



Tz,tz,tz.......diese Schleusen-Püscher.... :q  :q 
Die Antwort kommt auf dem Wasser ! :q  :q 
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. August 2005)

*AB Kuttertour Übangeln 2005*

Moin Moin!

Ich weis nicht wie es bei Euch ist aber ich muss unbedingt mal wieder den Kuttertour machen  #t 

Und somit hab ich mir heute ein paar Plätzchen für den

*09.09.* reservieren lassen. Das ist ein Freitag und Ihr wisst ja Freitag ist Fischtag! 

Das Bug ist noch frei (naja fast) also Jungs kommt an Bord! zum ersten

*AB Kuttertour Übangeln 2005*​
Bis denne auf dem Dampfer!  :k 

MFG

Kai


----------



## angelcarsten (11. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

hallo


wie es so aussieht habt ihr doch alle die hose voll:q :q  das der pokal nach hessen geht:m :m .


nee komm ned mit, dass wäre mir soweit zum üben#6 #6 


gruss carsten


----------



## Free78 (11. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ma ne dumme Frage, nehmt ihr auch Landeier mit? 

Einigermaßen seefest bin ich seit der letzten Kuttertour, habe aber keine Pilkrute. Alles was ich sonst noch brauche hab ich/würde ich mir besorgen. 
Ruten kann man ja aufem Kutter leihen (hoff ich).

Müßte mich bei der langen Anfahrt allerdings erst nach ner Unterkunft umschauen. 

Sacht ma was ob ihr Leute in Watthosen und Süßwasserstiefeln dabeihaben wollt (sofern die Warteliste es irgendwann hergeben sollte).

LG aud nähe Bonn,

Flo|wavey:


----------



## Reppi (12. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@Free78
Nee, Landeier nehmen wir nicht mit !!
Die sind das erste Mal an Board und fangen die größten Fische #q  :r  :q  :q   
Also wenn Du ne 3 Lbs-Karpfenrute hast bist Du schon bestens ausgerüstet !
Wenn die Ersatzliste es dann hergibt, würde es sich natürlich guut machen, mit Wathose neben "normal" angezogenen zu stehen.. :q  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 85 Tage...*


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> *NUR noch 85 Tage...*



Na hast DU was vergessen?


----------



## Free78 (13. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@Reppi: Ich hätte ne Spinnrute von DAM mit 3 metern un 80-120 gr WG im Angebot + ne 2,60m mit 80-100 gr WG würden sie es tun?

Definieren mal "normal" bitte.
Auf meiner Tour in Dänemark stand ich mit meiner Watthose neben ner Horde Holländer in knatschorangenen Seeanzügen oder wie man die Dinger nennt. So mit Riesenkaputze und komplett wasserdicht.
Bin mir da etwas blöd vorgekommen 

LG,

Flo


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Sorry das ich mich einmische...

die 3 Meterrute ist genau richtig!

Du solltest Dich schon Wetterfest anziehen! Nass und kalt macht das kein Spaß.
Den ganzen Tag ausserhalb des Wassers in der Neohose stelle ich mir aber unbequem vor...

Also Friesennerz oder Regenanzug und gut. 
Das BW Goretexzeug ist übrigens auch klasse geeignet!


----------



## oh-nemo (13. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Leudde #h
ist doch noch sooo lange hin  
Hab mal wieder büschen aktuellisiert,Free78 ist mit auf der Ersatzliste :m
Die Tip´s und Ratschläge sind prima von Euch #6
Free78,wenn Du fragen hast immer raus damit.Du kannst aber auch viel in den anderen Threads erlesen.


*Teilnehmer :m*

1.Raubfischer RD
2.oh-nemo
3.Hendrik
4.bulli
5.Sylverpasi
6.hornhechteutin
7.Andreas Thomsen
8.Honeyball
9.dorschjaeger 75
10.Stingray
11.stefanwitteborg
12.Lotte
13.Laggo
14.Pete
15.worker one
16.HD4ever
17.H@mburg
18.Nordangler
19.BootsmannHH
20.Marco.H
21.Kollege 1 von Marco.H
22.Kollege 2 von Marco.H
23.Stadtmaus
24.norgeklaus
25.Heggi
26.hinnerk
27.Happy
28.ralle
29.Blauortsand
30.angelcarsten
31.Pitus02
32.Reppi 

Ersatzliste

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.oppa 23
7.
8.
9.Jigrunner
10.Jigrunner
11.
12.
13.jan 77
14.parvis
15.
16.goeddoek
17.Freundin von goeddoek
18.angelfiete 2001
19.
20.
21.
22.Keule

23.Frikadelle
24.Free78


----------



## Bootsmann HH (13. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ Jörg: Schickes Foddo!!!!

By the way - wenn einer nur eine passende Rute hat und nur "Süß"- Wasserrollen, kann ich gern Hilfe anbieten.

Habe immer 1, 2 Ersatzrollen. 6000 Penn Power Graph mit 0,20 Fireline. Also, macht Euch keine Sorgen und gebt (für zunächst nur eine Tour) nicht viel Geld für Gerät aus.

Nehme die Dinger mit und wer zuerst kommt - montiert zuerst...

Grüße Bootsmann HH

P.S.: Fahre morgen schon raus und übe ein wenig ;-)


----------



## oh-nemo (13. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Bootsmann HH schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jörg: Schickes Foddo!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke Peer,das ist doch nur das alte Avatar 
Viieeel Spass Morgen.Ich hab morgen Männertag mit Max,meine Frau macht einen Junggesellinnenabschied.
Gib mal büdde Bericht ab wie es war #h


----------



## Bootsmann HH (13. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Peer,das ist doch nur das alte Avatar
> Viieeel Spass Morgen.Ich hab morgen Männertag mit Max,meine Frau macht einen Junggesellinnenabschied.
> Gib mal büdde Bericht ab wie es war #h




Jo, mache ich! 

Kurzbericht per sms und laaaaager Bericht im Board! (naja, die Länge richtet sich wohl nach den realisierten Fängen)

Egal, Hauptsache Ostsee, Kutter und Rute in der Hand!

Melde mich ab!


----------



## oh-nemo (13. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Bootsmann HH schrieb:
			
		

> Melde mich ab!


Sir,jawohl Sir!    :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Na hast DU was vergessen?



Jaaaaa... War nicht da, um zu nerven :q:q:q...


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Bootsmann HH schrieb:
			
		

> Melde mich ab!



Ohne Meldung weggetreten! 

Wie gesagt wir hoffen auf einen schönen Bericht und ein paar schöne Fodohs!


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 84 Tage...*


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 83 Tage...*


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 82 Tage...*


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Mensch Dennis wenn wir Dich nicht hätten wäre der Thread schon versunken... :q


----------



## Honeyball (15. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Jau der Dennis,
drei Countdownthreads hintereinander, ohne dass einer dazwischengepostet hat. Liegt wohl daran, dass die Hälfte am Wochenende schon mal üben war #h 
Und der Aga hat mich würdig vertreten, wie zu lesen war :v , na das beruhigt doch etwas.
Habe gerade zugeschlagen und zwei Pilksets bei Lidl erworben. Das, was nach Norge davon noch übrig bleibt, kommt dann auf der Simone zum Einsatz...
Wenn ich so nach draußen schaue, alles grau und Nieselregen, haben wir vielleicht schon November ??? |wavey:


----------



## pitus02 (15. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Wenn ich so nach draußen schaue, alles grau und Nieselregen, haben wir vielleicht schon November ??? |wavey:[/QUOTE]

Hallo was da bei euch los ? ;+ 
Hier an der Küste ist bestes Wetter mit Sonne und allem drum und dran  :k 
Ist ja auch kein Wunder mein Urlaub ist zu ende  :v


----------



## stefanwitteborg (15. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@honeyball....Dortmund - Schalke 1-2


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> @honeyball....Dortmund - Schalke 1-2



Vooooooooooooorsicht! Ich bin auch aufm Schiff...... :q  #h


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (15. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ Oh-nemo

Bitte um einen Platz auf der Ersatzliste,wollen doch mal sehen ob das nicht noch klappen sollte bei Euch mitzuschippern......

Der  STF


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin all!

Ah die Sippe ist erwacht |wavey:  und ich hab mir schon Sorgen gemacht...

@ Honeyball






Das ist der *Hurradeutschlandpilker* mein absoluter Toppilker am Romsdalfjord dieses Jahr! Selbst die Eiseles konntst dagegen vergessen!
Leider ist der "alte" abgerissen aber hier ist ja Ersatz auch wenn er 50gr schwerer ist.... schade

den 85 gr in der Farbe hätte ich gerne wieder!

Der Rest der Pilkbox ist naja ok als Dirllinglose Pilker an der Jigmontage reichen die locker! Und die Wirbel sind klasse Sollbruchstellen!  #6 

Für einen Zehner absolut okay!


----------



## Honeyball (16. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Genauso sehe ich das auch.
Für Norge werde ich den Springring und den Drilling austauschen und die Wirbel bei der Naturköder- oder Seitenarmmontage unten vor die selbstgegossenen Bleie hängen.
Was die Gummifische betrifft, warten wir mal ab, ob sie seewasserfest sind oder sich gleich beim ersten Angeln auflösen.
Sollte ich jedenfalls auf irgendwas aus der Kiste irgendeinen Fisch fangen, werde ich gaaaanz laut Liiiiiiiiiiidl schreien an Board.

@stefanwittenborg:
Kleine Geschenke erhalten die Freundschaft, aber Meister werdet ihr trotzdem nicht


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Jungs... nur mal so zur Info...

*NUR noch 81 Tage...*


----------



## sunny (17. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hat sich schon wieder ne Änderung ergeben.

Setzt mich bitte mit aus die Liste der Nachrücker |wavey: .

Habe gerade mal auf die Internetseite der Simone aufgerufen. Besteht das Schiff fast nur aus Aufbau oder täuscht das? Auf den Bildern sieht das so aus, als ob man nur im Bug und am Heck ordentlich Platz zum Fischen hat.


----------



## Honeyball (17. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hallo Dennis, wo bleibt die rosa 80 ??? :m


----------



## stefanwitteborg (17. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

...ich glaube er schwächelt...und das jetzt schon...|supergri


----------



## Honeyball (17. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich glaube er schwächelt...und das jetzt schon...|supergri


 |supergri  |supergri 

..und kurz vor seinem Ableben wird er noch ein schwaches "übermorgen" ins Web hauchen... :m


----------



## hornhechteutin (17. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dennis, wo bleibt die rosa 80 ??? :m



stimmt da fehlt doch was  |supergri . Glaube er träumt vom Belly Boot  |supergri .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Laggo (17. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ich glaub er klaut den Hamburgern grad wieder die Fische #6 
Noch hat er ja zeit!


----------



## oh-nemo (17. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Hat sich schon wieder ne Änderung ergeben.
> 
> Setzt mich bitte mit aus die Liste der Nachrücker |wavey: .
> 
> Habe gerade mal auf die Internetseite der Simone aufgerufen. Besteht das Schiff fast nur aus Aufbau oder täuscht das? Auf den Bildern sieht das so aus, als ob man nur im Bug und am Heck ordentlich Platz zum Fischen hat.


Hi sunny #h
Kai meint man kann auch von den Seiten gut rausfeuern.
Aber dazu kann er selber was sagen da er den Kudder in und auswändig kennt :q
Habs mal wieder aggduallisiad :m
*Teilnehmer :m*

1.Raubfischer RD
2.oh-nemo
3.Hendrik
4.bulli
5.Sylverpasi
6.hornhechteutin
7.Andreas Thomsen
8.Honeyball
9.dorschjaeger 75
10.Stingray
11.stefanwitteborg
12.Lotte
13.Laggo
14.Pete
15.worker one
16.HD4ever
17.H@mburg
18.Nordangler
19.BootsmannHH
20.Marco.H
21.Kollege 1 von Marco.H
22.Kollege 2 von Marco.H
23.Stadtmaus
24.norgeklaus
25.Heggi
26.hinnerk
27.Happy
28.ralle
29.Blauortsand
30.angelcarsten
31.Pitus02
32.Reppi 

Ersatzliste

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.oppa 23
7.
8.
9.Jigrunner
10.Jigrunner
11.
12.
13.jan 77
14.parvis
15.
16.goeddoek
17.Freundin von goeddoek
18.angelfiete 2001
19.
20.
21.
22.Keule

23.Frikadelle
24.Free78
25.Seeteufelfreund
26.Sunny


----------



## Gast 1 (17. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ich glaube, bei der Ersatzliste habt Ihr mich vergessen.
Macht aber nichts.

Falls es - Anfrage an die Organisatoren - möglich ist, mit einem zweiten Boot dazu zu stoßen?????

Die "Dana" mit 9 Gästen wäre frei.

Hier fahre ich als Skipper zu rein privaten Zwecken.


----------



## oh-nemo (17. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Falls es - Anfrage an die Organisatoren - möglich ist, mit einem zweiten Boot dazu zu stoßen?????
> 
> Die "Dana" mit 9 Gästen wäre frei.
> 
> Hier fahre ich als Skipper zu rein privaten Zwecken.


Wie stellst Du Dir das mit dem dazustossen vor?
Wo liegt den "Dein" Kudder?
Wir fahren vielleicht bis an Dänische Gewässer oder laufen Wracks an.Hab ich mit dem Captain schon besappelt.


----------



## hornhechteutin (17. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,


			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Wir fahren vielleicht bis in Dänische Gewässer oder laufen Wracks an.Hab ich mit dem Captain schon besappelt.


Wie was Wracks ? Klasse Idee Jörg , das hab ich noch nie gemacht  |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

So Määäänners. Ich hab´s nicht vergessen ich war in HH Fische klauen...... 

*NUR noch 80 Tage...*

ZU FIEEEEDEN??? :q


----------



## sunny (18. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, bei der Ersatzliste habt Ihr mich vergessen.
> Macht aber nichts.
> 
> Falls es - Anfrage an die Organisatoren - möglich ist, mit einem zweiten Boot dazu zu stoßen?????
> ...



Jau Falk erklär mal, was meinst du mit dazu stoßen. Wenn 9 Leute mehr fischen könnten, ist das schon nen Angebot.

Haste mal nen Bild von "Dana"  .


----------



## sunny (18. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Wir fahren vielleicht bis in Dänische Gewässer oder laufen Wracks an.Hab ich mit dem Captain schon besappelt.



Muss dafür nicht nen Angelschein für Dänemark haben? Kann man diesen ggf. auf dem Schiff kaufen?


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, bei der Ersatzliste habt Ihr mich vergessen.
> Macht aber nichts.
> 
> Falls es - Anfrage an die Organisatoren - möglich ist, mit einem zweiten Boot dazu zu stoßen?????
> ...



Klar Claus, der Kapitän, sucht sich jahrelang gute Stellen zusammen und Du fährst mit Deinem Kutter einfach hinterher...  #d 
Ne ne das geht nicht, dann kannst Du Dich ja auch einfach mit einem GPS aufs Deck stellen und die Stellen abspeichern.

Das geht wirklich nicht!

Falk das ist nicht böse gemeint ok?!


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Aufbauten wo denn?

http://www.hochseeangeln-eckernfoerde.de/

Das sind Fahnenmasten an Land! :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Muss dafür nicht nen Angelschein für Dänemark haben? Kann man diesen ggf. auf dem Schiff kaufen?



Drauchst Du nicht!


----------



## sunny (18. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Klar Claus, der Kapitän, sucht sich jahrelang gute Stellen zusammen und Du fährst mit Deinem Kutter einfach hinterher...  #d
> Ne ne das geht nicht, dann kannst Du Dich ja auch einfach mit einem GPS aufs Deck stellen und die Stellen abspeichern.
> 
> Das geht wirklich nicht!
> ...



So habe ich das noch garnicht gesehen. Da ist natürlich was dran. Aber wie will man denn das Abspeichern mit nem GPS vermeiden?


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 79 Tage...*


----------



## hornhechteutin (18. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,
hab gerade in der "Bild" gelesen , das auf der "hanseboot 2005 " vom 29.10 - 6.11 in Hamburg in der Halle 3 was für uns Angler angeboten wird . Wäre da nichts um Pilkerbestände aufzufrischen und um die Zeit zwischen Stammtisch und Kuddertour zu überbrücken ?

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> hab gerade in der "Bild" gelesen , das auf der "hanseboot 2005 " vom 29.10 - 6.11 in Hamburg in der Halle 3 was für uns Angler angeboten wird . Wäre da nichts um Pilkerbestände aufzufrischen und um die Zeit zwischen Stammtisch und Kuddertour zu überbrücken ?
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael



Coole Idee!  :g 


@ Sunny kannst Du nicht! Entweder man geht auf Klo oder Du lässt es in Deiner Tasche un bedienst es blind.
Ich hab zwar noch keinen erwischt aber falls wird das sofort gemeldet und der Kapitän wird denjenigen dann bestimmt kielholen!


----------



## Gast 1 (18. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Muss dafür nicht nen Angelschein für Dänemark haben? Kann man diesen ggf. auf dem Schiff kaufen?



Selbstverständlich braucht jeder Angler einen dänischen Fischereischein in dänischen Gewässern. Auch auf deutschen Kuttern.

Aber meißt haben die Kapitäne dann welche dabei.


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Selbstverständlich braucht jeder Angler einen dänischen Fischereischein in dänischen Gewässern. Auch auf deutschen Kuttern.
> 
> Aber meißt haben die Kapitäne dann welche dabei.



Richtig! ABER Du brauchst Dir bestimmt keinen vorher zu kaufen!


----------



## Gast 1 (18. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Klar Claus, der Kapitän, sucht sich jahrelang gute Stellen zusammen und Du fährst mit Deinem Kutter einfach hinterher... #d
> Ne ne das geht nicht, dann kannst Du Dich ja auch einfach mit einem GPS aufs Deck stellen und die Stellen abspeichern.
> 
> Das geht wirklich nicht!
> ...



Ist schon in Ordnung,|kopfkrat|kopfkrat#6#6

aber normalerweise fahrt Ihr auf den Stollergund, sowie an andere Stellen.
Selbstverständlich habe ich nicht vor, "gute Stellen" zu übernehmen.

Meine Stellen haben bisher gepaßt.|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Gast 1 (18. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig! ABER Du brauchst Dir bestimmt keinen vorher zu kaufen!



Ganz bestimmt nicht.

Das ist eindeutig in der Kontrolle des Kapitäns.

Wenn ein deutscher Kutter da hin fährt und "Euch Landratten":l nicht informiert, ist er in der Pflicht.|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## oh-nemo (18. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Wie stellst Du Dir das mit dem dazustossen vor?
> Wo liegt den "Dein" Kudder?
> Wir fahren vielleicht bis an Dänische Gewässer oder laufen Wracks an.Hab ich mit dem Captain schon besappelt.


@Falk Paustian
Ich hab mal aus dem "in" ein "an" gemacht.
Der Captain Claus Lutz weiss schon was er macht.
Er wird sicherlich kein Gesetz brechen :m Ich hoffe diese Diskussion ist aus dem Wege geräumt.
Auf meine anderen Fragen hattest Du aber noch keine Antwort gegeben


----------



## Gast 1 (18. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> @Falk Paustian
> Ich hab mal aus dem "in" ein "an" gemacht.
> Der Captain Claus Lutz weiss schon was er macht.
> Er wird sicherlich kein Gesetz brechen :m Ich hoffe diese Diskussion ist aus dem Wege geräumt.
> Auf meine anderen Fragen hattest Du aber noch keine Antwort gegeben



Ich hoffe, es hat keiner falsch verstanden, aber ev. Du?

Als Angler auf deutschen Kuttern ist man sicher.|wavey:
Und wenn ein anderer  ( dänischer Schein) notwendig ist, wird der Angler ihn von Kutterkapitän bekommen. (Ohne wenn und aber)

Die offenen Fragen haben sich für mich erledigt, da Ihr eine andere Tour plant.

Trotzdem: 
Der Kutter, den ich mir ausleihen kann, liegt in Möltenort.
Sollte die Tour auf den Stollergrund gehen, wäre ich zeitgleich da.

Geheimstellen brauche ich nicht. Meine Stellen sind mehr als "fängig".

Allerdings habe ich das Thema bereits abgehakt.
Wäre aber froh, auf der Reserveliste zu stehen, da aus meiner Erfahrung die Reserveliste dringend gebraucht wird.


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 78 Tage...*


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Geheimstellen brauche ich nicht. Meine Stellen sind mehr als "fängig".



Hallo Falk!  |wavey: 

Das hat auch nie jemand behauptet ok?! 
Leider sind nicht alle Menschen solche |engel: wie wir! :q

MFG

Kai

PS: Solltest Du aber mal wieder *DEINE* fängigen Stellen 
anfahren würde ich mich sehr über ein *Bescheid* freuen!      #:


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hab dann mal gerade meine Pilker rausgeholt für ein Testpilken am SO und ich muss sagen ich war entsetzt. Hatte einige Pilker mit in Norge, aber nicht damit gefischt! Alleine nur die Salzluft hat die Drillinge dahingerafft!!!! Manmanman...... Ich bin jetzt schon fickerig auf den 06.11.........


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Hab dann mal gerade meine Pilker rausgeholt für ein Testpilken am SO und ich muss sagen ich war entsetzt. Hatte einige Pilker mit in Norge, aber nicht damit gefischt! Alleine nur die Salzluft hat die Drillinge dahingerafft!!!! Manmanman...... Ich bin jetzt schon fickerig auf den 06.11.........




Mensch Dennis ganz ruhig! Schau mal Du gehst ja schon am Sonntag los!
Und wenn Du Dir den 09.09 freischaufeln kannst, dann komm doch einfach nochmal mit!


----------



## worker_one (19. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ne Gute und ne Schlechte Nachricht

Die Schlechte: Kann am 6.11. leider nicht mit:c

Die Gute:  *ES IST NOCH EIN PLATZ FREI!!!
*Glückwunsch an den Nachrücker#6 Wer auch immer es sein wir.


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Ne Gute und ne Schlechte Nachricht
> 
> Die Schlechte: Kann am 6.11. leider nicht mit:c
> 
> ...



Schade... JÖÖÖÖRCH sorg mal für Nachschub! :q


----------



## oh-nemo (19. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Schade... JÖÖÖÖRCH sorg mal für Nachschub! :q


Ja,schade.
Mach Du mal,ich muß gleich zu ner Hochzeit und häbb kähn Tied


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ich hol mein BB heute Abend.... Sag mir dann mal *bescheid * wenn Du wieder unter uns bist....


----------



## Stingray (19. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Ne Gute und ne Schlechte Nachricht
> 
> Die Schlechte: Kann am 6.11. leider nicht mit:c
> 
> ...


 
Schade !!! Aber wenn es nicht geht #c . So nun Glücksfee !!! Wünsch mir meinen Godehard Kollegen #6 #6 #6 . Auch wenn alle anderen auch O.K sind :m .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 77 Tage...*


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Nur zur Info! 

 #6


----------



## hornhechteutin (20. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

OH vor OH vor wir zeigen es der Punktestadt  |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 76 Tage...*


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin!

bin gerade dabei frische Vorfächer zu tüddeln 

Ich will auch mal was neues machen und Gufis mit einbinden. Was denkt Ihr denn welche Größe am besten ist?! Die Farben werden sich bestimmt nicht von den Jig unterscheiden.

Ich hab vor den oberen Jig einfach durch einen Gufi ersetzten. 
Aber welche Größe und Gewicht ja/nein?! Wenn ja wieviel?


----------



## sunny (22. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@Raufischer RD

Du hast mich zwar aus der Nachrückerliste ausgelost, aber vergessen mich in der Teilnehmerliste einzutragen. Bitte nachholen |supergri


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 75 Tage...*


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> @Raufischer RD
> 
> Du hast mich zwar aus der Nachrückerliste ausgelost, aber vergessen mich in der Teilnehmerliste einzutragen. Bitte nachholen |supergri



Hallo Sunny!

Ich konnte auch noch keinen Geldeingang verbuchen...   
Eine neue Twinpower sollte schon drin sein  |bla:


----------



## sunny (22. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sunny!
> Eine neue Twinpower sollte schon drin sein  |bla:



Das ist nen fairer Preis für'n Platz auf'm Kudder :m .

Wie läuft das Auslosen überhaupt ab? Wartet ihr jetzt bis Anfang September wer alles absagt und lost dann auf einmal oder lost ihr jedesmal, wenn einer aussteigt?


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist nen fairer Preis für'n Platz auf'm Kudder :m .
> 
> Wie läuft das Auslosen überhaupt ab? Wartet ihr jetzt bis Anfang September wer alles absagt und lost dann auf einmal oder lost ihr jedesmal, wenn einer aussteigt?



Immer wenn einer aussteigt rückt einer nach.


----------



## sunny (22. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Immer wenn einer aussteigt rückt einer nach.




Ach und wer ist jetzt nachgerückt?


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hallo Sunny für Worker One ist Jan77 nachgerückt. 
Bis November ist noch lang hin!


----------



## sunny (22. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sunny für Worker One ist Jan77 nachgerückt.
> Bis November ist noch lang hin!



Schon klar, war nur neugierig |supergri .


----------



## oh-nemo (22. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Aktuell :m
*Teilnehmer :m*

1.Raubfischer RD
2.oh-nemo
3.Hendrik
4.bulli
5.Sylverpasi
6.hornhechteutin
7.Andreas Thomsen
8.Honeyball
9.dorschjaeger 75
10.Stingray
11.stefanwitteborg
12.Lotte
13.Laggo
14.Pete
15.jan 77
16.HD4ever
17.H@mburg
18.Nordangler
19.BootsmannHH
20.Marco.H
21.Kollege 1 von Marco.H
22.Kollege 2 von Marco.H
23.Stadtmaus
24.norgeklaus
25.Heggi
26.hinnerk
27.Happy
28.ralle
29.Blauortsand
30.angelcarsten
31.Pitus02
32.Reppi 

Ersatzliste

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.oppa 23
7.
8.
9.Jigrunner
10.Jigrunner
11.
12.
13.
14.parvis
15.
16.goeddoek
17.Freundin von goeddoek
18.angelfiete 2001
19.
20.
21.
22.Keule

23.Frikadelle
24.Free78
25.Seeteufelfreund
26.Sunny


----------



## Stingray (22. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Strike :q !


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Jan77 (23. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

ICH BIN DABEI........Strike!!!

Freu mich schon auf Euch Rabauken. Und nun ab und Vorfächer basteln


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 74 Tage...*


----------



## angelcarsten (23. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Herzlich Willkommen  an Bord#h #h #h #h #h 





























Ps. pokal geht dieses Jahr nach Hessen:m :m :m :m :m 




carsten


----------



## hornhechteutin (23. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin 


			
				angelcarsten schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlich Willkommen  an Bord#h #h #h #h #h
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mensch Carsten , hat Dir Deine Mami nicht gesagt , bei Sonne Hut auf  :q ?
Ich gööne ja meiner alten Heimat vieles , aber der Pokal bleibt im Norden , wo Fisch Fisch ist und keine Fischstäbchen  :q .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin
> 
> 
> Mensch Carsten , hat Dir Deine Mami nicht gesagt , bei Sonne Hut auf  :q ?
> ...



Genau! Rendsburg/Nienburg ist doch ein idealer Standort!  :m


----------



## angelcarsten (23. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ich sehe euch alle Nordangler am Sonntag :v wenn der Pokal nach Hessen geht.


Ihr werdet es sehen:q :q :q :q :q .


Bin Samstag schon angeln |kopfkrat |kopfkrat das ist meine Übung mehr brauch ich eh ned und Sonntag werde ich erst ca.12 uhr anfangen mit angeln,damit ihr ein kleinen vorsprung habt.|supergri |supergri |supergri 


carsten


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Das ist ja Dein Prob. Du brauchst ja erst ein Testfischen, um evtl. Chancen auf den Pott zu haben, ABER WIR NICHT, denn wir sind Küüüüüstenjungs, wir sind in Norddeutschland geborn. Wir trinken niemals Weizenbier nuuuuur Pils und Korn..... lölöl Das ist ein Sauflied......


----------



## norge_klaus (23. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Die wahren Anglers sind Anhaltiner oder die, die es mal waren !!!!!!! ....oder Carsten ??? Habe aber gute Nachrichten für Dich, ziehe Ende I. Anfang II. Quartal 2006 in die Rhein-Main-Region um. Dann gehn wir mal öfter an das Wasser oder ????

gruß norge_klaus


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hört Euch das mal an! Erst pisst der mir fast ans Bein um mitzukommen und jetzt trommelt der wie so ein Buschmann auf Brautschau! :q

Aber warte mal ab die Nordies werden das schön machen!

:v Weizenbier :v


----------



## angelcarsten (23. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

OK


werde am sonntag eine flasche kümmel spendieren :q :q :q 


und bei mir ist samstag traning damit ich erst mal weiss wie ein dorsch aussieht.

köder habe ich auch schon daheim(mais und frolic)|kopfkrat |kopfkrat :m 



Da beisen doch die dorsche oder    





carsten


----------



## angelcarsten (23. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Klaus ist  jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa SUPER genial



wohin genau ziehst du#6 #6 #6 #6 



das mit den angeln hier ist aber nicht sooooooooo erfolgreich wie in wittenberg überleg  dir das ganz genau


----------



## hornhechteutin (23. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja Dein Prob. Du brauchst ja erst ein Testfischen, um evtl. Chancen auf den Pott zu haben, ABER WIR NICHT, denn wir sind Küüüüüstenjungs, wir sind in Norddeutschland geborn. Wir trinken niemals Weizenbier nuuuuur Pils und Korn..... lölöl Das ist ein Sauflied......



 |good:  |good:  |good:  |good:  |good:  und wie war das mit dem Weizenbier ? Wußte nicht das Mann das trinken kann  :q , ich glaube bei uns heißt das " Spühlwasser " :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## norge_klaus (23. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hi Carsten ! 

Da gibts nix zu überlegen. Entweder Hartz IV oder Twin-Towers in Mainhatten. Dann lieber die digge Kohle in FFM  :q  :q  :q .

PS: Bleibt aber bei den Lebenshaltungskosten in FFM auch nicht mehr für die Angelei übrig als hier in Sachsen - (Anhalt).  #h  #h  #h


----------



## ralle (23. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				angelcarsten schrieb:
			
		

> OK
> 
> 
> werde am sonntag eine flasche kümmel spendieren :q :q :q
> ...



Hey Carsten

den Kümmel wollten wir doch am Samstag schon vernichten   -- dann bring lieber 2 Flaschen mit !!

Das mit dem Pokal haste wohl auch falsch verstanden ---  du darfst ihn auf der Heimfahrt bis Thüringen festhalten, aber dann muß ich ihn dir wegnehmen -weil er mir gehört 


apropo - mit deiner Köderwahl liegst du genau richtig -- hast doch schon was von mir gelernt


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ich hab gehört Heidelbeerboilies am Haar sollen auch ganz gut sein


----------



## Honeyball (24. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

;+ Ja gibt's das ???

Jetzt zerlegen die das Bärenfell schon, bevor sie ihn erlegt haben  #d  #d  #d 

Ihr solltet Euch mal Gröhlemeier anhören:

"Tief im Westen, 
wo die Sonne untergeht,
da leben die besten,
die ihr an der Reeling stehen seht.

Simone, ich komm zu Dir,
Simone, dann zeig ich Dir:
Der Pott gehört ins Revier !!!!"

 :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> ;+ Ja gibt's das ???
> 
> Jetzt zerlegen die das Bärenfell schon, bevor sie ihn erlegt haben  #d  #d  #d
> 
> ...



Das wird ne geile Tour!!!!  #6


----------



## Honeyball (24. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird ne geile Tour!!!!  #6


 |supergri  |supergri  |supergri Oh ja, mit Sicherheit !!! |wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 73 Tage...*


----------



## Jan77 (24. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

"schon Störtebecker wusste das der Norden rockt, und hat mit seinem Kahn hier gleich angedockt"*.....noch wichtiger Honeyball|wavey:  merk Dir das ohne flachs, Ihr im Süden esst Stäbchen und Wir essen Lachs:m *

Und der Kübel bleibt doch bi uns im Norden#6


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Jan77 schrieb:
			
		

> "schon Störtebecker wusste das der Norden rockt, und hat mit seinem Kahn hier gleich angedockt"*.....noch wichtiger Honeyball|wavey:  merk Dir das ohne flachs, Ihr im Süden esst Stäbchen und Wir essen Lachs:m *
> 
> Und der Kübel bleibt doch bi uns im Norden#6



#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Honeyball (24. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Jan77 schrieb:
			
		

> noch wichtiger Honeyball|wavey:  merk Dir das ohne flachs, Ihr im Süden esst Stäbchen und Wir essen Lachs:m



Der Süden ist von uns noch weit
und hätten wir nur etwas Zeit,
würdet ihr euch ziemlich wundern.
So holen wir mit einem Mal
die Dorschration für's ganze Jahr
und lassen Euch nur ein paar Flundern. :m  :m  :m 



> Und der Kübel bleibt doch bi uns im Norden#6


Im letzten Jahr ging er gen Osten
und lasst ihr's euch auch sonstwas kosten
zu trainieren, üben, testen
dies Jahr geht er gen Westen  :m  |supergri  :m


----------



## stefanwitteborg (24. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@honeyball....werde dich voll und ganz unterstützen#6 ...gegen diese nordischen Übermächte....|wavey: 

greetz Stefan


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Wir, die Nordmänner, werden uns nicht so leicht geschlagen geben!!! Darauf könnt ihr euch verlassen! #6


----------



## Honeyball (24. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> @honeyball....werde dich voll und ganz unterstützen#6 ...gegen diese nordischen Übermächte....|wavey:
> 
> greetz Stefan


Danke, Stefan, das Revier muss zusammenstehen und der Pott gehört in den Pott  :m 



			
				Dennis schrieb:
			
		

> Wir, die Nordmänner, werden uns nicht so leicht geschlagen geben!!! Darauf könnt ihr euch verlassen!


Das hoffe ich!!! Mir ist ein knapper Sieg mit 131 zu 130 Zentimetern oder 31 zu 30 Fischen allemal lieber als 40,5 cm Vorsprung gegenüber den Nullanglern. :m 
Da wär's mir auch egal, wenn's umgekehrt ausginge, denn aus 'nem Blechpott kann man weder Fischstäbchen machen noch Weizenbier trinken.  :m  #6  :m


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,
ich bleib dabei , diejenigen die nicht üben müssen , also wir Nordlichter  |supergri , bekommen den Pott . Für die Norditaliener  |supergri , alles was südlich von HH wohnt , stifte ich ein Nudelholzwanderpokal für die Pasta  |supergri . So als Trostpreis für den kleinsten Fisch der Norditaliener  |supergri .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> ich bleib dabei , diejenigen die nicht üben müssen , also wir Nordlichter  |supergri , bekommen den Pott . Für die Norditaliener  |supergri , alles was südlich von HH wohnt , stifte ich ein Nudelholzwanderpokal für die Pasta  |supergri . So als Trostpreis für den kleinsten Fisch der Norditaliener  |supergri .
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist festgesetzt!


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ok Ok Leute der eine ruft Süden der andere Norden und der dritte wieder Osten.
ich denke wir machen uns das ganz einfach und wählen die Mitte! Das wäre doch fair!

Also ich streng mich etwas an und der Pott geht nach Hannover ins Zentrum! :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 72 Tage...*


----------



## Jan77 (25. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@Honeyball

Was sollen wir Trainieren, was sollen wir Testen,  
in ganz Deutschland ist bekannt, wir sind die Besten. 

Ihr fangt beim ersten Mal Eure Dorschration fürs ganze Jahr,
das ist Sonnenklar. Die Filets kommen in die Tüte und ab in die Truhe,
bei dem Anblick gibt Frauchen auch endlich Ruhe, 
Doch bei uns im Norden ist das anders, denn hier kommt Fisch
grundsätzlich Frisch auf den Tisch.#6 

Und schickten wir den Pott im letzten Jahr in den Osten,
so zeigt das unsere Professionalität
im Umgang mit der Solidarität.:q 

Denn eines ist bekannt, die Evolution und die natürliche Auslese
machten aus uns Nordmännern keine Wasserträger,
sondern die Weltbesten Dorschjäger.#h


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Jan77 schrieb:
			
		

> @Honeyball
> 
> Denn eines ist bekannt, die Evolution und die natürliche Auslese
> machten aus uns Nordmännern keine Wasserträger,
> sondern die Weltbesten Dorschjäger.#h




Soooooo kann man das natürlich auch sagen  :q  #6


----------



## Honeyball (25. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				evolutionsbedingter Dorschesser schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr fangt beim ersten Mal Eure Dorschration fürs ganze Jahr, ds ist Sonnenklar. Die Filets kommen in die Tüte und ab in die Truhe, ei dem Anblick gibt Frauchen auch endlich Ruhe,
> Doch bei uns im Norden ist das anders, denn hier kommt Fisch gundsätzlich Frisch auf den Tisch.#6



..und damit das auch so bleibt, habt ihr extra den Dauerstau am Elbtunnel eingeführt, damit wir nicht einreisen und euch die Fische wegfangen.
Aber wartet's nur ab: Ist dies Hindernis einmal überwunden, dann kann uns nichts mehr aufhalten auf dem Weg zum Fisch #6  :q


----------



## sunny (25. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Ok Ok Leute der eine ruft Süden der andere Norden und der dritte wieder Osten.
> ich denke wir machen uns das ganz einfach und wählen die Mitte! Das wäre doch fair!
> 
> Also ich streng mich etwas an und der Pott geht nach Hannover ins Zentrum! :q



Genau, wenn ich noch nen Plätzken kriege, rede ich nämlich auch noch nen Wörtchen mit :q und zusammen sind wir kaum schlagbar.


----------



## Nordangler (25. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

So ich bin nun fest dabei. Frei genommen und bezahlt. Sollte dann wohl mit dem Teufel zugehen, wenn jetzt noch etwas dazwischen kommt.
Freue mich, wieder neue Boardies kennen zu lernen.

Sven


----------



## Jan77 (25. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ich hör immer nur Dauerstau beim Elbtunnel, die Nord-Italiener stellen sich aber auch an:q 

Das ist aber unser Einreise-System, nur wer warten kann, zeigt das er mit der relaxten Art der Norddeutschen auch zurecht kommt. |rolleyes


----------



## Honeyball (25. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> So ich bin nun fest dabei. Frei genommen und bezahlt.


Bezahlt ?????
Habe ich was verpasst???? 
Jörg, kassierst Du schon ???? ;+  ;+  ;+


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Er musste doch ein wenig mehr überweisen, damit das auch mit dem Platz klappt! :q:q:q Deswegen so früh.....


----------



## norge_klaus (25. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Bin  ich doof oder bin ich doof !

Jungs ! Bin gerade dabei, mit Schwiegerpa (wäre seine erste Tour überhaupt)eine letzte '05 er Tour nach Norge zu planen (für mich die vierte Norge-Tour dieses Jahr, PS: Danke an an meine Traumfrau die Stadtmaus für Deine Tolleranz !!!!!) . Frage natürlich immer bei den Anbietern die Woche vom 29.10. - 05.11.2005 an, da wir Ossis am 31.10. Feiertag haben und Schwiegerpaps als Rentner eh unabhängig ist. Unsere Tour habe ich dabei völlig vergessen !!!! 













Aber, sorry an die Warteliste ! Ich plane mal lieber einen neuen Termin für Norge. Mit Euch wollen wir am 06.11.2005 auf jeden Fall aufs Wasser !!!!!!! 

Gruß Norge_Klaus


----------



## sunny (25. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				norge_klaus schrieb:
			
		

> Aber, sorry an die Warteliste ! Ich plane mal lieber einen neuen Termin für Norge. Mit Euch wollen wir am 06.11.2005 auf jeden Fall aufs Wasser !!!!!!!
> 
> Gruß Norge_Klaus



Oooohhh, wat bösartig :q  :q . Hätte ich dir garnicht zugetraut #d   .


----------



## Pete (25. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

besser is dat auch, klaus...mach jetzt bloß keinen rückzieher...die *eastern pilkfisher company* muss doch wieder vollständig an den start gehen...nur gut, dass jirko nicht dabei ist, der versaut uns bloß den schnitt mit seiner na-wat-könnten-wir-denn-jetzt-mal-zur-abwechslung-ranbaumeln-mentalität...


----------



## norge_klaus (25. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ Sunny !!! Was echt bößartig ist, lernst Du (bei Windstärke 0-1) wenn Du neben mir stehst und wir beim Griechen in Eckernförde waren !!!!


----------



## norge_klaus (25. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hi Pete ! Keine Sorge, wir angeln den Pokal wieder dorthin wo er hingerhört. In den Osten !!!!! Oder ????

Wann sieht man sich in der Hauptstadt ??????

gruß norge_klaus


----------



## sunny (25. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				norge_klaus schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sunny !!! Was echt bößartig ist, lernst Du (bei Windstärke 0-1) wenn Du neben mir stehst und wir beim Griechen in Eckernförde waren !!!!



 :q  :q  :q 
Das schlimme daran ist ja nicht der Geruch, sondern das Brennen im Auge. |wavey:


----------



## norge_klaus (25. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Abwarten Herr Kollege !!!!


----------



## angelcarsten (25. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

So,so Pott nach Norden,Pott nach Osten und Pott zu Pott.


ALLES unsinn|bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: 



Der Pott geht nach Hessen also könnt ihr den schon für dieses Jahr abschreiben.:q :q :q 








Honyball sag mir mal wie du den Pott holen willst,du kniest doch mehr als was du angelst und fütterst die Fisch an,damit ich Sie fange.


Ach zwei flaschen ist gebongt Ralle. Aber den Pott musst du leider loslassen wenn ich weiter fahre.Schade :q :q :q 



Gruss Carsten#6 #6


----------



## Gast 1 (26. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Was mich wirklich wundert, ist Eure Liste mit den Ersatzleuten.

Sie schrumpft und schrumpft.

Nur seit Wochen wollte ich gerne mit, bin aber nicht eingetragen.|wavey:

Wenn da nicht bald was passiert, habe ich das Interesse verloren.#c


PS.: Nur aus meiner Erfahrung mit AB Anglern:

Die Ersatzliste wird nicht reichen um die gebuchten Angler, die in letzter Minute absagen zu ersetzen.
Zeitgleich werden aber neue AB`ler einspringen und die Tour wird ein Erfolg.:q:q:q


----------



## Honeyball (26. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				norge_klaus schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sunny !!! Was echt bößartig ist, lernst Du (bei Windstärke 0-1) wenn Du neben mir stehst und wir beim Griechen in Eckernförde waren !!!!


@ Sunny !!! Was echt bößartig ist, lernst Du (bei Windstärke *>* 0-1) wenn Du neben *mir* stehst und wir beim Griechen in Eckernförde waren !!!!


			
				dem südlichsten Teilnehmer (Angelcarsten) schrieb:
			
		

> Honyball sag mir mal wie du den Pott holen willst,du kniest doch mehr als was du angelst und fütterst die Fisch an,damit ich Sie fange.


Derartige Unterstellungen verbitte ich mir!!! Ich  :v aufrecht stehend (vgl. Beweisfotos von Jörg) und gehe höchstens vor Dir in die Knie, wenn Du tatsächlich als einziger Hesse den Pott holst !!! :m  Im übrigen habe ich diesmal ein Geheimrezept (s.o.) #6


----------



## Nordangler (26. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Angele ich überhaupt außer Konkurenz, oder bin ich im Pokalwahn dabei??
Sollte ich dabei sein, braucht ihr euch wahrscheinlich nicht anstrengen, da der Pokal eh in Schleswig-Holstein bleibt. ;-)
Er geht dann eh an Blauortsand oder an mich. Aber seid darüber nicht traurig, denn so habt iht dann die Möglichkeit, nächstes Jahr den Pokal uns abzuluchsen.
Da bei uns Nordlichtern die Ruten länger, geschmeidiger und sensibler sind, wir damit gefühlsam arbeiten können, das rein und raus besser beherrschen, steht ihr leider hinter uns. Es tut mir echt leid, euch Südlichtern dieses einmal sagen zu müßen.

Sven


----------



## sunny (26. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@norge klaus und honeyball

Ihr müsst ja ne Angst haben, dass ich den Pott nach Hannover hole , dass ihr schon zu zweit gegen mich anstinken wollt  . Bis jetzt habe doch noch gar kein Plätzken auf'm Kudder. Ihr braucht euch also noch keine Gedanken machen, wie ihr mich vom Fischen abhalten könnt |supergri .

Bin auch schon am überlegen, wie ich mich ggf. wehren kann. Aber da wird mir noch was einfallen. :m 

In diesem Sinne: Immer locker durch die Hose atmen |supergri .


----------



## sunny (26. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Da bei uns Nordlichtern die Ruten länger, geschmeidiger und sensibler sind, wir damit gefühlsam arbeiten können, das rein und raus besser beherrschen, steht ihr leider hinter uns. Es tut mir echt leid, euch Südlichtern dieses einmal sagen zu müßen.
> Sven



 :q  :q  :q 
Boohh war der gut. Selten so gelacht am frühen Morgen. Ich hab immer noch nen büschen Pippi im Auge.


----------



## Nordangler (26. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> :q  :q  :q
> Boohh war der gut. Selten so gelacht am frühen Morgen. Ich hab immer noch nen büschen Pippi im Auge.



Was anderes bleibt dir ja wohl nicht übrig Sunny   Höchstens nur noch aus Verzweiflung heulen. |supergri 
Wahrheit ist halt hart. :m 

Sven


----------



## sunny (26. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Das gibt's hier doch garnicht #d  |evil:   .

Die Ossis  sind nur am rumpupen   und ihr Nordlichter leidet alle an Größenwahn |supergri   . Ich glaube, den ganzen Tag gesalzene Luft schnüffeln, ist auf Dauer auch nicht gut. :m 

Ihr wollt besser mit ner Rute umgehen können, tsts. Den Zahn werden wir euch auf jeden Fall ziehen, damit ihr mal wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück kommt. |wavey: 

Ehrfurchtsvoll werdet ein Spallier bilden, wenn wir das Schiff verlassen. Ihr werdet betteln, dass ihr unseren Fang zum Auto tragen dürft.

So läuft dat und nich anners :q  :q .


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (26. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin Männer´s!!

Oh Mann Oh Mann... Ihr trommelt Euch hier alle einen zurecht wer denn nun den Pott wo hin holt, das es schon nicht mehr feierlich ist!!!#d   
Jungs, nur zur Info: TROMMELN VOR DEM ANGELN BRINGT UNGLÜCK!!!! Das durfte ich schon leidlich am eigenen Leibe erfahren#q #q  
Also, merkt Euch schon mal meinen Namen, denn mein Motto lautet: BEI EINS WIRD ANGEFANGEN ZU ZÄHLEN UND DIE TOTEN WERDEN AM ENDE DER SCHLACHT GEZÄHLT!!! Mehr werdet Ihr von mir im Vorfeld nicht hören was auf die Fänge am 06.11. hindeuten könnte. Ergo rechne ich mir GUTE Chancen aus den Pott mit nach hause zu nehmen wenn Petri mir denn wohlgesonnen ist am 06.11.#6  
Noch viel Spass beim Trommeln wünscht Euch ein gaaaanz leiser dorschjaeger75(der sein Handwerk durchaus versteht#6 |supergri )


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ach Daniel... Scheisss auf Fisch. Der Spaß muss im Vordergrund stehen.  Aber wir haben 4 Mann aus Malente dabei. Die Chance, dass dat Dingen nach Malente geht und somit in SH bleibt ist 4 mal größer, als bei anderen lölölöl.....#6


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 71 Tage...*


----------



## Toto (26. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich die letzte Zeit nicht ganz so häufig hier unterwegs war, hab ich die ganze Geschichte natürlich verpennt, aber nichts ist schlimmer als die Hoffnung zu verlieren... ergo hoffe ich dass das vllt doch noch klappt - setzt mich doch mal bitte auf die Warteliste der Warteliste. Nur für alle Fälle .... 

Als Neu-Bad Nenndorfer hab ichs ja jetzt auch ned mehr so weit bis da hoch, die goldene Mitte eben #6 #6 #6 


@ unsere Küstenjungs ... hab mich hier eingelebt, die Seebrücke kann kommen, wie wärs mit Mitte September |kopfkrat !

Grüße aus der Ecke Hannover
Thorsten


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Toto schrieb:
			
		

> @ unsere Küstenjungs ... hab mich hier eingelebt, die Seebrücke kann kommen, wie wärs mit Mitte September |kopfkrat !
> 
> Grüße aus der Ecke Hannover
> Thorsten



Moin Toto! Alte Hütte! Ja sicher geht die Brücke wieder ab ab Sep./Okt.!!! Bin dabei. Ich wollte ja schon mein ganzes Brandungsgetackle verschachern, weil ich eigentlich kein Bock mehr drauf hab, aber lieber behalt ich das Zeugs noch ne Weile..... #6


----------



## Honeyball (26. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Dennis, 4xMalente gegen 2xDortmund, da ist die rechnerische Chance nur doppelt so hoch :m 
Aber was soll's, wie Du schon geschrieben hast: Der Spaß steht im Vordergrund und den haben wir mit dieser Truppe wohl auch ohne Fische. Wenn ich dann noch genug mitbringe, um die Familie satt zu bekommen, ist der Pott im Handgepäck nur Nebensache.
Ist ja auch schon gesagt worden, Ihr im Norden bekommt Euren Fisch fangfrisch auf den Tisch, bei uns ist er schon 24 Stunden alt ... #c 
Was ich am Sonntag fange, wird auch erst montags gebraten.

Ob der Nordangler mit seiner geschmeidigen langen Rute beim Rein und Raus mehr Erfolg hat oder letztlich Ausdauer und Standfestigkeit den Ausschlag geben, bleibt abzuwarten |supergri


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Nur so nebenbei... Der nordangelnde Sven fischt immer ohne Haken .....:q Der ist schon mal aus dem Rennen...#6


----------



## Nordangler (26. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Nur so nebenbei... Der nordangelnde Sven fischt immer ohne Haken .....:q Der ist schon mal aus dem Rennen...#6



Stimmt, ohne Haken!!! Mir springen die Fische auch so ins Netz. Muß wohl an meinen Socken liegen, die ich ins Wasser halte.

Sven


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Achsooo ist das Sven. Jetzt weiß ich, wer in WH zur Mefoschonzeit das Netz stellt....lollol


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Dennis, 4xMalente gegen 2xDortmund, da ist die rechnerische Chance nur doppelt so hoch :m



Sind nur 3 Malenter und 2 Eutiner  |supergri  ist also fair zumal ihr ja üben wollt  |supergri .


> Ihr im Norden bekommt Euren Fisch fangfrisch auf den Tisch, bei uns ist er schon 24 Stunden alt



Auch falsch  |supergri  . Nicht 24 Std sondern 24 Tage  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Oh oh Ihr Trommeler... :q

@ Sunny bis Nov ist noch lange hin 

Und dann machen wir die Sache klar! 

Wenn ich die Beiträge hier so lese, dann bekomme ich ein richtig gutes Gefühl für die Tour! Das wird einfach nur geil!!!


----------



## sunny (26. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sunny bis Nov ist noch lange hin
> 
> Und dann machen wir die Sache klar!



Genauso sehe ich das auch #6 .


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre, dann sich jetzt schon 4 Mann aus der Region Hannover dabei... Das schreit ja förmlich nach einer Fahrgemeinschaft 

Ich fahre Freitag morgens hoch und Montags wieder zurück. Die paar Überstunden sind mir so ein Wochenende leicht wert.


----------



## sunny (26. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@Raubfischer RD

Dann kannste mit mir aber nicht rechnen #d . 

Wenn überhaupt kann ich frühestens am Samstag kommen, was ich schwer hoffe, damit ich mit zum Griechen kann, um mich gegen die Angriffe von norge klaus und honeyball wehren zu können |supergri .

Aber auf jeden Fall fahre ich am Sonntag gleich wieder zurück.


----------



## Weja73 (26. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moinsen,
na die Tour ist ausgebucht? Stimmts? Da hab ich Greenhorn wohl keine Chance mehr...
Naja, aber Euch megaviel Spaß!!!


----------



## sunny (26. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Weja73 schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen,
> na die Tour ist ausgebucht? Stimmts? Da hab ich Greenhorn wohl keine Chance mehr...
> Naja, aber Euch megaviel Spaß!!!



Lass dich auf die Warteliste setzen und wart es ab #6 .


----------



## Weja73 (26. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Setz setz bitte bitte .


----------



## norge_klaus (26. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

So Leute !!!! Keine Chance für euch alle !

Ich trainiere vom 29.10. bis 04.11. in Norway ! Ankunft in Leipzig ca. 8 Uhr am 05.11. und dann meine Stadtmaus ins Auto verfrachten und zurück nach Norden. Bin ich eigentlich völlig Gaga ?????????  |kopfkrat  #6  #6  |kopfkrat 


PS: Erbitte keine Kommentare auf dies Frage an mich selbst !  #c


----------



## norge_klaus (26. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

da fällt mir gerade noch ein, beissen eigentlich Leng und Lumppis zu dieser zeit in der ostsee überhaupt. und brauche ich da gewichte beim naturköderangeln von mehr als 1000 Gramm. Fragen über Fragen !!!!!!

Nicht das ich da in Norge die falsche Disziplin trainiere ! ? ! ? !


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,


			
				norge_klaus schrieb:
			
		

> da fällt mir gerade noch ein, beissen eigentlich Leng und Lumppis zu dieser zeit in der ostsee überhaupt. und brauche ich da gewichte beim naturköderangeln von mehr als 1000 Gramm. Fragen über Fragen !!!!!!
> 
> Nicht das ich da in Norge die falsche Disziplin trainiere ! ? ! ? !



1000 Gramm ? Willste die Fische erschlagen oder fangen  |supergri ?

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				norge_klaus schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Erbitte keine Kommentare auf dies Frage an mich selbst !  #c



Ok is aber schwer... :q


----------



## oh-nemo (26. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

So ist mal wieder agduällisiart :m
Falk und Toto sind mit auf der Nachrückerliste.
Also für mich steht jetzt schon der Pokalsieger fest....
...und der hat sich hier noch garnicht so recht zu Wort gemeldet weil er grad
in Nord-Norge am üben ist.Nur mal so zur Info,da setzt er die Dorsche 
unter 10 kg wieder zurück.Das ist kein Witz.
Einige von Euch wissen ja wen ich meine.

1.Raubfischer RD
2.oh-nemo
3.Hendrik
4.bulli
5.Sylverpasi
6.hornhechteutin
7.Andreas Thomsen
8.Honeyball
9.dorschjaeger 75
10.Stingray
11.stefanwitteborg
12.Lotte
13.Laggo
14.Pete
15.jan 77
16.HD4ever
17.H@mburg
18.Nordangler
19.BootsmannHH
20.Marco.H
21.Kollege 1 von Marco.H
22.Kollege 2 von Marco.H
23.Stadtmaus
24.norgeklaus
25.Heggi
26.hinnerk
27.Happy
28.ralle
29.Blauortsand
30.angelcarsten
31.Pitus02
32.Reppi 

Ersatzliste

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.oppa 23
7.
8.
9.Jigrunner
10.Jigrunner
11.
12.
13.
14.parvis
15.
16.goeddoek
17.Freundin von goeddoek
18.angelfiete 2001
19.
20.
21.
22.Keule

23.Frikadelle
24.Free78
25.Seeteufelfreund
26.Sunny
27.Falk Paustian
28.Toto


----------



## Lotte (26. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

moin-moin |wavey:,



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Also für mich steht jetzt schon der Pokalsieger fest....
> ...und der hat sich hier noch garnicht so recht zu Wort gemeldet weil er grad
> in Nord-Norge am üben ist.Nur mal so zur Info,da setzt er die Dorsche
> unter 10 kg wieder zurück.Das ist kein Witz.
> Einige von Euch wissen ja wen ich meine.



ich finde das ja ganz klasse, daß du mich hier sooooooo schön umschreibst!!! aber ich bin doch noch gar nicht weg!!! ich fahre doch erst in 9 tagen |supergri:m!!!


----------



## angelcarsten (26. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

So Leute melde mich mal für eine Woche ab.



Fahre tranieren haha:m  



Gruss Carsten


----------



## oh-nemo (26. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin |wavey:,
> 
> 
> 
> ich finde das ja ganz klasse, daß du mich hier sooooooo schön umschreibst!!! aber ich bin doch noch gar nicht weg!!! ich fahre doch erst in 9 tagen |supergri:m!!!


Hi Stephan,denjenigen den ich meine ist z.Z. in Norge 
Dir mein lieber wünsch ich ne Menge Fun.
Bring paar Bilder mit.
Grüße auch von Maren und Max #h


----------



## Stingray (28. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Wo ist der Coutdown von Sylverpasi  :q ? 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## hornhechteutin (28. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist der Coutdown von Sylverpasi  :q ?
> Gruß Thomas


Der ist in HH , Zander ärgern  |supergri  . Muß noch ein bischen angeln gehen bevor er ab Mittwoch an der Windelfront ist  #6  :q  :q .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (28. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,
mal wieder aktualiesiert  :q 


*Grünkohlanmeldungen*​Das mit dem Zucker ist eine gute Frage  .Für Kenner gibt es den extra   , gekocht wird der Grünkohl ohne Zucker läßt Claudia ausrichten  Die Liste werde ich dann ständig aktualisieren  

1. Lotte
2. Sylverpasi
3. oh-nemo
4. Hendrik
5. bulli
6. ralle
7. hornhechteutin
8.The Duke
9. angelcarsten

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael

So hab noch den 9. dazu gemacht    ich darf das   (by ralle)


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

So komme frisch von der Zanderfront.... Einen leckeren 57iger verhaftet..... Anscheinend wird mein Countdown ja DOCH vermisst.....:q:q:q Hier issa!!!!

*NUR noch 69 Tage...*


----------



## Stingray (28. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> So komme frisch von der Zanderfront.... Einen leckeren 57iger verhaftet.


 
Meiner hatte heute 61 cm :q . Und bis auf ein paar Bisse und ein Aussteiger kam dann auch nichts mehr.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Jau Petri wünsch ich Dir. Das war mein bisher größter!


----------



## Jan77 (29. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*Nur noch 68 Tage...*


P.S.: Bootsmann HH und ich waren gestern zum Trainieren vor Staberhuk. Lief jetzt zum Saisonstart schon ganz schön gut. Allerdings waren die Durchnittsgrößen mit 40-45 cm doch noch recht klein. Und glibschten uns direkt aus der Hand wieder in die See, damit sie bis November noch Abwachsen können.#6


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Na da klaut mir der liebe Jan meinen Counter :q:q:q............ #6


----------



## Jan77 (29. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ich dachte mir, wo Du doch gestern so nett Zandern warst, darfst Du Dich heute mal ausruhen und ich übernehme das Tage-Zählen für Dich.


----------



## sunny (29. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@oh-nemo

Du hast Weja73 auf der Ersatzliste vergessen. Der wollte auch noch mit.


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Jan77 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte mir, wo Du doch gestern so nett Zandern warst, darfst Du Dich heute mal ausruhen und ich übernehme das Tage-Zählen für Dich.



Kein Thema! Dann bist Du ab jetzt mein Aushilfs-Counter....  #h


----------



## Nordangler (29. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Naja war die Wochen oft genug los zum üben. Durchschnittlich 30 bis 50 Stück in 2 Stunden pro Person. Hoffe, das es bei der Kuttertour genau so gut läuft. Das heißt, wenn wir eine genau so gute Stelle bekommen. Dann noch meine Trick-Köder und die Kiste ist voll.
Aber bitte nicht nachmachen, sonst fangen noch alle so gut. 

Sven


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Sven ich hab auch einige Trick-Köder.... Wir müssen uns noch mal austauschen vorher, damit wir zusammenarbeiten können :q:q:q #6#6#6.


----------



## Nordangler (29. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Jo das sollten wir wohl machen.
Hier aber ein Foto von einem simplen aber efektiven Trick.

Werde auch reichlich Material mitnehmen, damit ich aus Beileid anderen Unterstützung geben kann. :q 


Sven


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Jau diesen Trick verwende ich auch schon seit längerem! Mir ist aufgefallen, dass einige Angler auch knallpinke benutzen und eine gute Quote verbuchen können. Ich selber benutze blau, orange und bräunliche Töne.


----------



## Jan77 (29. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ich habe gestern alle meine Dorsche auf Schweinekotelett am Haar gefangen.#6  

Ich denke das dies auch im November super funzt!!!
Nur mit *dieser *Montage und dem Köder wird man der Pokal-Gewinner.#h 
Nur gut das sich das noch nicht bis in den Süden rumgesprochen hat.
Sonst hätten wir überhaupt keine Chance auf den Gewinn.|kopfkrat 

Es sei denn die dicken Leoparden stehen mehr auf die Kunst-Köder, dann nehme ich die rosa Yoghurt Gums und ziehe die auf nen 1/0 Wurmhaken. Ein wenig mit Pfirsich Aroma locken die jeden Dorsch an den Haken:m


----------



## oh-nemo (29. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Aktuell :m

1.Raubfischer RD
2.oh-nemo
3.Hendrik
4.bulli
5.Sylverpasi
6.hornhechteutin
7.Andreas Thomsen
8.Honeyball
9.dorschjaeger 75
10.Stingray
11.stefanwitteborg
12.Lotte
13.Laggo
14.Pete
15.jan 77
16.HD4ever
17.H@mburg
18.Nordangler
19.BootsmannHH
20.Marco.H
21.Kollege 1 von Marco.H
22.Kollege 2 von Marco.H
23.Stadtmaus
24.norgeklaus
25.Heggi
26.hinnerk
27.Happy
28.ralle
29.Blauortsand
30.angelcarsten
31.Pitus02
32.Reppi 

Ersatzliste

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.oppa 23
7.
8.
9.Jigrunner
10.Jigrunner
11.
12.
13.
14.parvis
15.
16.goeddoek
17.Freundin von goeddoek
18.angelfiete 2001
19.
20.
21.
22.Keule

23.Frikadelle
24.Free78
25.Seeteufelfreund
26.Sunny
27.Falk Paustian
28.Toto
29.Weja73


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Jan77 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gestern alle meine Dorsche auf Schweinekotelett am Haar gefangen.#6
> 
> Ich denke das dies auch im November super funzt!!!
> Nur mit *dieser *Montage und dem Köder wird man der Pokal-Gewinner.#h
> ...




Also ich werd 50 kg Kartoffelboillis mit Spermageschmack anfüttern... mal sehen wat dann geit #6!


----------



## norge_klaus (29. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

So Jungs !! No Chance !

Tour nach Norge ist umgeplant. Komme schon Freitag zurück und habe noch ein schönes loggers Handgelenk, um euch pilktechnisch alle nass zu machen !!!!!!  

PS: Vermute wir haben mit 32 Boardies um die 1.500 - 2000 Dorsche ! Mindestens !


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Also bei 1500 Dorschen wären es ein durchschnittlicher Durchschnitt von 46,857 Dorsche/Boardi....... 
#6#6#6


----------



## hornhechteutin (29. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin .


			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich werd 50 kg Kartoffelboillis mit Spermageschmack anfüttern... mal sehen wat dann geit #6!




Sorry Dennis  :q 
tatütatatatütatatatütatatatütatatatütatatatütatatatütatatatütata


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## norge_klaus (29. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hi Dennis !

Bei dieser geballten Kompetenz und den aktuellen Fangmeldungen ( die Richtung Herbst wie immer deutlich ansteigen  |bla:  |bla:  |bla: ) 
ist die Schätzung doch schon am unteren Ende !  #6  #6  #6 

Oder wie jetzt !!!!! Seid ihr Mädchen oder was ??????


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Wenn Du 46,857 Dorsche an diesem Tag fängst, dann bekommst Du von mir einen wahnsinnigen "Küstennebel" auf meine Rechnung #6..... Ansonsten freue ich mich riiiiesig auf euch :m


----------



## Nordangler (29. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Und was ist mit mir Dennis?? Was kriege ich??
Mal wieder typisch. "grummel"
Ich wollte die 50 brechen.

Sven


----------



## Gast 1 (29. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du 46,857 Dorsche an diesem Tag fängst, dann bekommst Du von mir einen wahnsinnigen "Küstennebel" auf meine Rechnung #6..... Ansonsten freue ich mich riiiiesig auf euch :m



Ist der "Küstennebel bei aufgerundet 47 Dorschen auch an die oder den anderen Angler zu vergeben?#h

PS.: Habe gerade gesehen, daß ich in der Reserve Liste bin.#6

Mal sehen, vielleicht klappt es ja.


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Halli Hallo! Leute!

Mensch das hört sich hier ja alles klasse an... da 46,blabla Fische hier Geheimtip und und und....
Ich freu mich auf die Tour wie ein kleiner Bengel 10 Minuten vor der Bescherung!


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Ich freu mich auf die Tour wie ein kleiner Bengel 10 Minuten vor der Bescherung!




Ich mach Dir Deine Illusion ja ungerne kaputt, aber es gibt keinen Wiehnachtsman! :q  :q  :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mach Dir Deine Illusion ja ungerne kaputt, aber es gibt keinen Wiehnachtsman! :q  :q  :q




 :c  :c  :c Stimmt ja garnicht!!!!  :c  :c  :c 

Meine Mama hat gesagt der hat nur die gleichen Schuhe wie der Oppa von nebenan... das ist ein reiner Zufall!!!  |krach:  |wavey:


----------



## Nordangler (30. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hat einer von euch schwarze Pilker??? Also ohne Glitter oder anderem Farbspiel??

Sven


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ja.....


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 67 Tage...*


----------



## Nordangler (30. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Du Sack 
Dachte ich wäre so halbwegs der einzige, der Black Power hat. jetzt mache ich mir ernsthafte Gedanken um dich. Könntest tatsäcklich so etwas wie Konkurenz für mich sein.
Naja kann man ja auch anders lösen. So wie evtl. wenn ich an dir vorbei gehe einen kleinen Schups oder so.
Kleiner Tritt ins Geschirr. Ui sorry, die Rute habe ich gar nicht gesehen. flöööööt!!!!

Also streiten wir uns um die ersten 2 Plätze. Hornhechteutin darf dann unsere Fische vermessen und dann im Anschluß die Fische säubern und filetieren.

Sven


----------



## hornhechteutin (30. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Also streiten wir uns um die ersten 2 Plätze. Hornhechteutin darf dann unsere Fische vermessen und dann im Anschluß die Fische säubern und filetieren.
> 
> Sven



Nööööööö , das hättest Du Dir wohl so vorgestellt  |supergri . Ich glaube ich werde noch ein 2. Nudelholz fertig machen , nur für den Nordangler  |supergri  |supergri  . Wenn ich mich da an AOL Zeiten erinnere , da gab es für gewissen Sachen Nudelholzpunkte  |supergri  und mit Deiner haste sehr guten Vorsprung vor allen  |supergri Um die beide 1. Plätze werde ich mit meiner Geheimwaffe ein Wörtchen mitreden  |supergri  und dann dürft IHR Fische säubern und filitieren  |supergri  |supergri .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (30. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,
hab noch was vergessen  |supergri 


			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Anschluß die Fische säubern und filetieren.
> 
> Sven


 Keine gute Idee , denk mal an Ostern vor ... Jahren und an meine Versuche  |supergri . Wolfilein aus Bayern hat da meine Dorsche mit filetiert und ich bin nicht besser geworden  |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Nordangler (30. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

schmeiß mich wech vor lachen.
Ich habe das Nudelholz inzwischen aus Niro. Wirkt Wunder und das darfste denn gerne testen Michael. Dennis hilft bestimmt beim schwingen.

Sven


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Bevor Du mir ins Tackel rennst, musst Du an mir und an dem Dorschberg vorbei und das wird nicht leicht für Dich.


----------



## Nordangler (30. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ist doch schlimm 2 große Dorschberge nebeneinander und die anderen schauen in die Röhre. Aber mein Berg ist höher..........


Sven


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Macht nichst. Hauptsache, mein Berg ist schwerer und das zählt für den Sieg.. löl


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 66 Tage...*


----------



## Honeyball (31. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

So, Leute, nun ist es unvermeidlich raus  #6 

Hinnerk und ich reisen bereits am Freitag zum Grünkohl an !!!
Unsere aktuelle Tourplanung:

Freitag, 15:00 Uhr, Abfahrt in Dortmund
Freitag, 19:30 Uhr, Ankunft in Eutin, Grünkohlessen
Samstag, vormittags, Ausschlafen und Frühstück
Samstag, Weiterfahrt nach Eckernförde, Bummeln, Brücken- oder Brandungsangeln
Samstag, 17:00 Uhr, Treffpunkt Rückkehr der Simone
Samstag, 19:00 Uhr, Boardiekuttertourvorabanreisendengriechischessenmeeting
Sonntag, 07:00 Uhr, DORSCH
Sonntag, 17:00 Uhr, Anmietung eines Kühlanhängers zum Rücktransport der Filetmassen :m 
Sonntag, 22:00 Uhr, Rückkehr und Beladen des Tiefkühlschrankes
Hat schon jemand von Euch in Eckernförde für die Nacht was gebucht? Vielleicht kommen wir ja alle zusammen hier unter.


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> [*]Samstag, 17:00 Uhr, Treffpunkt Rückkehr der Simone
> [*]Samstag, 19:00 Uhr, Boardiekuttertourvorabanreisendengriechischessenmeeting
> [*]Sonntag, 07:00 Uhr, DORSCH
> [*]Sonntag, 17:00 Uhr, Anmietung eines Kühlanhängers zum Rücktransport der Filetmassen :m
> ...



Halli Hallo!

ab da (s.o.) steig ich in die Planung ein... :q Nur mit dem Kühlanhänger wird nichts ich hab schon den LKW bestellt :q :q


----------



## hornhechteutin (31. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,
mal wieder aktualiesiert  



Grünkohlanmeldungen

 Das mit dem Zucker ist eine gute Frage .Für Kenner gibt es den extra , gekocht wird der Grünkohl ohne Zucker läßt Claudia ausrichten Die Liste werde ich dann ständig aktualisieren 

 1. Lotte
 2. Sylverpasi
 3. oh-nemo
 4. Hendrik
 5. bulli
 6. ralle
 7. hornhechteutin
 8.The Duke
 9. Hinnerk
10.Honeyball 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## oh-nemo (31. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Aktuell
*Teilnehmer :m*

1.Raubfischer RD
2.oh-nemo
3.Hendrik
4.bulli
5.Sylverpasi
6.hornhechteutin
7.Andreas Thomsen
8.Honeyball
9.dorschjaeger 75
10.Stingray
11.stefanwitteborg
12.Lotte
13.Laggo
14.Pete
15.jan 77
16.HD4ever
17.H@mburg
18.Nordangler
19.BootsmannHH
20.Marco.H
21.Kollege 1 von Marco.H
22.Kollege 2 von Marco.H
23.Stadtmaus
24.norgeklaus
25.Heggi
26.hinnerk
27.Happy
28.ralle
29.Blauortsand
30.angelcarsten
31.Pitus02
32.Reppi 

Ersatzliste

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.oppa 23
7.
8.
9.Jigrunner
10.Jigrunner
11.
12.
13.
14.parvis
15.
16.goeddoek
17.Freundin von goeddoek
18.angelfiete 2001
19.
20.
21.
22.Keule

23.Frikadelle
24.Free78
25.Seeteufelfreund
26.Sunny
27.Falk Paustian
28.Toto
29.Weja73
30.Gra Frede


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. August 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Jörch!

Na super immer aktuell! eine Woche noch dann wird geübangelt :q


----------



## Honeyball (1. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> 11. ohne Namen , hat Honeyball mit angemeldet  |supergri


 |kopfkrat Wieso ohne Namen ???
Hatte ich nich ausdrücklich gesagt, dass der Hinnerk (Kutterteilnehmerliste Nummer 26) mit dabei ist #c  :m 
Oder dachtest Du, ich futter ohnehin für 2  |supergri 

Wie schaut's, Micha? Habt Ihr von Freitag auf Samstag noch zwei Betten für uns?


----------



## Honeyball (1. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@oh-nemo
Jörg, Du kannst Platz 14 der Warteliste löschen. Der Parvis kann diesmal nicht.


----------



## Jan77 (1. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*Nur noch 65 Tage.........#6 #6 #6 #6 *


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkrat Wieso ohne Namen ???
> Hatte ich nich ausdrücklich gesagt, dass der Hinnerk (Kutterteilnehmerliste Nummer 26) mit dabei ist #c  :m
> Oder dachtest Du, ich futter ohnehin für 2 |supergri
> 
> Wie schaut's, Micha? Habt Ihr von Freitag auf Samstag noch zwei Betten für uns?


Kann sein , das ich alter Knacker das überlesen hab  |supergri , aber schon geändert  |supergri .



> Oder dachtest Du, ich futter ohnehin für 2



Klar , Du sollst doch gut anfüttern können  |supergri  |supergri .
Haste PN wegen Betten nicht gekriegt ? Wenn ich PN verschicke , hängt sich das AB oft auf bei mir , Beiträge nie , jetzt hast Du die PN nicht gekriegt  |supergri  Klar haben wir 2 Hundekörbchen für Euch dann frei  |supergri .

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Honeyball (1. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

|kopfkrat "Alter Knacker"  ;+ , was bin ich denn dann ??? #c 
Nö, hatte keine PN von Dir, aber so reicht's auch. #6 

Ist doch 'ne tolle Sache, dass schon über ein Drittel der Crew vom Sonntag sich am Freitag zum Grünkohl trifft. #6 
Hab da zwar so meine Bedenken wegen Brandungsangeln am Samstag und mit Kohlblähungen in die Wathose steigen, aber: "Nur die Hatten komm in'n Gatten"


----------



## Lotte (1. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Hab da zwar so meine Bedenken wegen Brandungsangeln am Samstag und mit Kohlblähungen in die Wathose steigen, aber: "Nur die Hatten komm in'n Gatten"



|kopfkrat wieso bedenken???? so findet man die (bzw. dich) auch im dunkeln |supergri:m!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Jan77 schrieb:
			
		

> *Nur noch 65 Tage.........#6 #6 #6 #6 *



DANKE Hiwi #6#6#6


----------



## oh-nemo (1. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Parvis raus aus der Warteliste.
Aktuell

*Teilnehmer :m*

1.Raubfischer RD
2.oh-nemo
3.Hendrik
4.bulli
5.Sylverpasi
6.hornhechteutin
7.Andreas Thomsen
8.Honeyball
9.dorschjaeger 75
10.Stingray
11.stefanwitteborg
12.Lotte
13.Laggo
14.Pete
15.jan 77
16.HD4ever
17.H@mburg
18.Nordangler
19.BootsmannHH
20.Marco.H
21.Kollege 1 von Marco.H
22.Kollege 2 von Marco.H
23.Stadtmaus
24.norgeklaus
25.Heggi
26.hinnerk
27.Happy
28.ralle
29.Blauortsand
30.angelcarsten
31.Pitus02
32.Reppi 

Ersatzliste

1.oppa 23
2.Jigrunner
3.Jigrunner
4.goeddoek
5.goeddoek-Freundin
6.angelfiete 2001
7.Keule
8.Frikadelle
9.Free78
10.Seeteufelfreund
11.Sunny
12.Falk Paustian
13.Toto
14.Weja73
15.Gra Frede


----------



## Nordangler (2. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Bin ja echt gespannt, wie es wird. Auf jeden Fall scheint ne Menge Fun vor Ort zu sein.
Oh-nemo hast du auch an ein paar Lastenträger gedacht, für Dennis und mich??

Sven


----------



## Honeyball (2. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

|wavey: Das denke ich auch.
Wir werden auf jeden Fall jede Menge Spaß haben und das Ganze dann noch mit lecker Dorschfilet dekorieren.
Was den Lastenträger betrifft, Nordangler, dann müssen wir alle halt n'paar Mal hin und her gehen  :m


----------



## Nordangler (2. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

mmmhh also ne Schippkarre mitnehmen.

Sven


----------



## Jan77 (2. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*Nur noch 64 Tage....*


----------



## angelcarsten (3. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hallo Jungsssssssssss 



Bin wieder zurück vom Traning:m  hat siich gelohnt  .


Ps. Hornhecht kannst du mich bitte beim Grünkohlessen streichen und ein Schnitzel reservieren.
Ist nicht mein fall.


Gruss Carsten


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 63 Tage...*


----------



## HD4ever (3. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> 2 große Dorschberge nebeneinander



ich hab mir vorgenommen diesmal nur 5-6 zu fangen ....
so ab 15 Pfund nehm ich die mit nach hause ....|supergri|supergri|supergri :m
kleine normalo-Dorsche hab ich noch genug vonner letzten Tour.... 
quasi Klasse - statt Masse  das wirds bringen  :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 62 Tage...*


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,


			
				angelcarsten schrieb:
			
		

> Ps. Hornhecht kannst du mich bitte beim Grünkohlessen streichen und ein Schnitzel reservieren.
> Ist nicht mein fall.
> 
> 
> Gruss Carsten



Mach ich doch glatt mit 2 t Carsten , obwohl |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat , wer vorher übt , da durch muß oder  |supergri  |supergri  ? Muttern sagt immer es wird gegessen was uf den Tisch kümmt  |supergri  .
Aber mal im Karl Heinz , ich streich Dich von der Liste und schreibe eine doppelte Portion für denjenigen auf , der Dich angemeldet hat fürs leckere Essen  |supergri , gell ralle  |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Nordangler (4. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mir vorgenommen diesmal nur 5-6 zu fangen ....
> so ab 15 Pfund nehm ich die mit nach hause ....|supergri|supergri|supergri :m
> kleine normalo-Dorsche hab ich noch genug vonner letzten Tour....
> quasi Klasse - statt Masse  das wirds bringen  :m



Dennis und ich reden doch nicht von kleinen Dorschen. Deine genannte Größe ist doch wohl klar unser Mindestmass. :m 

Sven


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Dennis und ich reden doch nicht von kleinen Dorschen. Deine genannte Größe ist doch wohl klar unser Mindestmass. :m
> 
> Sven


 
|good: :q:q:q:q:#6#6#6#6


----------



## angelcarsten (4. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

der Dich angemeldet hat fürs leckere Essen |supergri , gell ralle |supergri 


Da kann  er aber essen MHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

ok danke Dir



carsten


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Dennis und ich reden doch nicht von kleinen Dorschen. Deine genannte Größe ist doch wohl klar unser Mindestmass. :m
> 
> Sven



Gut dann nehmen wir Dich und Dennis beim Wort  |supergri  jeder Fisch unter 15 Pfund den Ihr fangt kriegt das Orga Theam dann von Euch also Jörg und Raubfisch_RD . Wäre das nicht mal was ?


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Nordangler (4. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Schau dir die Schnorrer an Dennis. ;-) Die können doch wohl ihre eigene Fische fangen.

Aber Michael, wenn ihr dann unsere Fische ausgenommen und filetiert habt, dürft ihr ein Filet und die ganze Dorschleber haben. Ist ja auch lecker.

Sven


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Schau dir die Schnorrer an Dennis. ;-) Die können doch wohl ihre eigene Fische fangen.
> 
> Aber Michael, wenn ihr dann unsere Fische ausgenommen und filetiert habt, dürft ihr ein Filet und die ganze Dorschleber haben. Ist ja auch lecker.
> 
> Sven



Also wenn die Jungs das brauchen! Sich mit fremden Feder schmücken würde bei mir nicht in die Tüte kommen oder Sven????  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat    

Micha würd das natürlich wieder voll ausnutzen. Jeder der mit ihm mitfährt zum Angeln muss immer 50% des Fanges bei ihm abgeben.......... :q:q:q


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Micha würd das natürlich wieder voll ausnutzen. Jeder der mit ihm mitfährt zum Angeln muss immer 50% des Fanges bei ihm abgeben.......... :q:q:q



Stimmt Dennis , ich warte immer noch auf meinen Fisch so oft wir Du mit mir gefahren bist ohne Fisch abzugeben  |supergri .

Im übrigen will sich keiner mit fremden Feder schmücken   . Ihr 2 Beiden braucht doch Abnehmer für Euren Fisch und da ist es doch recht und billig , das Ihr Euren an das Orga Theam Jörg und Raubfisch_RD abgebt  |supergri . Für die Mülltonne wollen wir ja nicht angeln und ich glaube nicht das Ihr mit einer Kühltruhe anreisen wollt  |supergri  |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> Stimmt Dennis , ich warte immer noch auf meinen Fisch so oft wir Du mit mir gefahren bist ohne Fisch abzugeben  |supergri .
> ...




lölöl Glaub mir Micha...... Bei mir landet kein Fisch in der Tonne. Ich verzehre alles gerne alleine


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> Gut dann nehmen wir Dich und Dennis beim Wort  |supergri  jeder Fisch unter 15 Pfund den Ihr fangt kriegt das Orga Theam dann von Euch also Jörg und Raubfisch_RD . Wäre das nicht mal was ?
> ...




JAAAAA!!!!!!  #6


----------



## angelcarsten (5. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 61*
*Tage...*



*Gruss Carsten*


----------



## Gast 1 (6. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Wie ich gerade gesehen habe, sind nur noch 11 Angler auf der Ersatzliste vor mir.

Mal sehen, vielleicht habe ich ja noch Chancen.
Dann aber bitte auf jeden Fall PN senden.#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Nur noch morgen und der rest von heute!
Dann gehts wieder nach hause zum üben!


----------



## sunny (6. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin, Moin,

nichts ist so beständig wie die Veränderung. Ihr könnt mich von der Ersatzliste wieder streichen. An der Kuddertour kann ich nicht teilnehmen :c .


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (6. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin!!!

Tja, trotz akribischer Prüfung aller nur erdenklichen Termine am 5/6.11 ist mir da wohl einer durch die Latten gegangen#q #q #q 
Lange Rede-Kurzer Sinn.. Ich kann an der Tour nicht teilnehmen#q #q #q 
Könnt mich also von der Teilnehmerliste streichen. SORRY!!!!!
VIEL GLÜCK dem Nachrücker#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich gerade gesehen habe, sind nur noch 11 Angler auf der Ersatzliste vor mir.
> 
> Mal sehen, vielleicht habe ich ja noch Chancen.
> Dann aber bitte auf jeden Fall PN senden.#6



Schau mal Falk...  nur noch 9 Mann...  #6 

Komisch das die beiden zusammen angeln waren und sich jetzt zusammen abmelden..... 
Wann ist denn die Hochzeit?  :q :q :q :q :q :q :q


----------



## Hendrik (6. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR NOCH 60 TAGE !!!!     * 
 |muahah:


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

HEEEEEE macht den Pasi nicht arbeitslos   |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Darf ich auch mal wieder??? Der 59. Tag gehört mir! löl


----------



## angelcarsten (6. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ok 

 geht klar|kopfkrat |kopfkrat aber wenn du dich ned beeilst haut es wieder ned hin. :m :m :m 



Gruss Carsten


----------



## oh-nemo (6. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr könnt mich von der Ersatzliste wieder streichen.


Mmmmhhhgrrr.
Na wann willst Du denn wieder rein in die Liste  ?



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann an der Tour nicht teilnehmen


Schade.

Kai,kannst Du mal die "Lostrommel" anwerfen 
Es ist ja wieder n Plätzchen für den Dorschjaeger frei geworden :m

*Teilnehmer :m*

1.Raubfischer RD
2.oh-nemo
3.Hendrik
4.bulli
5.Sylverpasi
6.hornhechteutin
7.Andreas Thomsen
8.Honeyball
9.
10.Stingray
11.stefanwitteborg
12.Lotte
13.Laggo
14.Pete
15.jan 77
16.HD4ever
17.H@mburg
18.Nordangler
19.BootsmannHH
20.Marco.H
21.Kollege 1 von Marco.H
22.Kollege 2 von Marco.H
23.Stadtmaus
24.norgeklaus
25.Heggi
26.hinnerk
27.Happy
28.ralle
29.Blauortsand
30.angelcarsten
31.Pitus02
32.Reppi 

Ersatzliste

1.oppa 23
2.Jigrunner
3.Jigrunner
4.goeddoek
5.Freundin von goeddoek
6.angelfiete 2001
7.Keule
8.Frikadelle
9.Free78
10.Seeteufelfreund
11.Falk Paustian
12.Toto
13.Weja73
14.Gra Frede


----------



## Gast 1 (6. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Wie, Lostrommel??????

Ich dachte hier wird aufgerutscht.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Wie, Lostrommel??????
> 
> Ich dachte hier wird aufgerutscht.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat




Nee Falk.... Von Anfang an wurde hier gelost...... Hast Dir nicht alle Seiten angetan was :m lol?!


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Sooooooo nun bin ich pünktlich, wie ein Uhrenwerk!!!!  |kopfkrat  |supergri  #6 

*NUR noch 59 Tage...*


----------



## Honeyball (7. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Sooooooo nun bin ich pünktlich, wie ein Uhrenwerk!!!!  |kopfkrat  |supergri  #6



Hihi, Dennis, |wavey: 

da ham'se Dich bei Deiner Ehre gepackt gehabt, was ? :m 

*SYLVERPASI, der einzig wahre Boardiekuttertourcountdownposter*


----------



## Bootsmann HH (7. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ Jörg!

Moin - sach mal, wann machen wir das denn mit der Kohle? Ich muss hier jeden Tag den Countdown lesen (was ja sehr schön ist aber auf die Dauer wenig informativ) und habe angst, Dein "posting" hinsichtlich der Bezahlung zu überlesen / verpassen.

Es ist doch Monatsanfang und jeder sollte ein bißchen Geld auf'm Konto haben. Wäre froh, wenn ich die schwere Last los bin....

Schickst Du eine PN - oder sollen wir das Konto benutzen, auf welches wir schon die "Wahlgebühr" bezahlt haben!!!!!

(Hallo an Alle "Halb und nicht Richtigleser" - es war ein Scherz!!!!)

Am Samstag wird wieder geübt...

Grüße an Alle - Bootsmann HH


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Hihi, Dennis, |wavey:
> 
> da ham'se Dich bei Deiner Ehre gepackt gehabt, was ? :m
> 
> *SYLVERPASI, der einzig wahre Boardiekuttertourcountdownposter*


----------



## Nordangler (7. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Was bin ich froh, dabei sein zu dürfen. Schön mit Dennis, den Hornhechteutin und oh-nemo einen vorzuangeln.
Bezahlt ist, Ruten gewichst und gewienert. Das wir a Mordsgaudi.

Sven


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Bezahlt ist
> 
> Sven



??? Was verpasst?! ???


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Ruten gewichst und gewienert. Das wir a Mordsgaudi.
> 
> Sven



*TATÜTATATATÜTATATATÜTATATATÜTATA*
was bist Du doch für ein Ferkel Sven  |supergri  |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## sunny (7. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ruten gewienert und dann gewichst, hätte ich schlimmer gefunden |supergri .

So wie Nordangler das gemacht hat, war die Rute hinterher wenigstens schön sauber :q  :q .


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> ??? Was verpasst?! ???



 |kopfkrat  Das frag ich mich auch gerade  |kopfkrat 

 |kopfkrat  Will uns da jemand nicht mitnehmen  |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordangler (7. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Nein ich hatte oh-nemos Kontodaten schon vorweg. Da habe ich die 25,- Euro gleich überwiesen.

Sven


----------



## oh-nemo (7. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Die Kontodaten schick ich demnäxt an die Teilnehmer raus.
Hab die letzten Tage viel um die Ohren gehabt.
So,meine Frau war als Glücksfee tätig und sie hat den *Seeteufelfreund *gezogen :q

*Teilnehmer :m*

1.Raubfischer RD
2.oh-nemo
3.Hendrik
4.bulli
5.Sylverpasi
6.hornhechteutin
7.Andreas Thomsen
8.Honeyball
9.Seeteufelfreund
10.Stingray
11.stefanwitteborg
12.Lotte
13.Laggo
14.Pete
15.jan 77
16.HD4ever
17.H@mburg
18.Nordangler
19.BootsmannHH
20.Marco.H
21.Kollege 1 von Marco.H
22.Kollege 2 von Marco.H
23.Stadtmaus
24.norgeklaus
25.Heggi
26.hinnerk
27.Happy
28.ralle
29.Blauortsand
30.angelcarsten
31.Pitus02
32.Reppi 

Ersatzliste

1.oppa 23
2.Jigrunner
3.Jigrunner
4.goeddoek
5.Freundin von goeddoek
6.angelfiete 2001
7.Keule
8.Frikadelle
9.Free78
10.
11.Falk Paustian
12.Toto
13.Weja73
14.Gra Frede


----------



## angelcarsten (7. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

hallo

will auch bezahlen|kopfkrat |evil: |evil: 




Pasi du bist jetzt ein Gott:m :m :m :m 

hast du vor deinen Rechner geschlafen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Punkt Null Uhr WOW #r #r 




Gruss der wahre Sieger der Kuttertour 


2005



Carsten


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (7. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hallo Leute,freu mich riesig wiedermal mit Euch die Planken zu teilen.






















Diese meine Freunde werde ich mitbringen.........


Der  STF


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Super! "Isch bin ein Berliner!" Willkommen an Bord!


----------



## oh-nemo (7. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ich hab ne Anfrage ob ein Boardie seine Frau/Freundin mit an Board bringen darf,da sie nicht den ganzen Tag wie ne "Professionelle" :q am Hafen auf seine Rückkehr warten möchte 
Ich hab nix dagegen,da die Partnerin keinen Angelplatz "wegnimmt".
Wenn also noch paar Partnerinnen mitmöchten :m
Meinetwegen gerne.
Kosten wird dies nix da wir ja ne "Vollcharter" haben :m
Was meint Ihr dazu ???


----------



## oh-nemo (7. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Willkommen an Bord Martin :q


----------



## Honeyball (7. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Nee, der Mattin wieda dabei !!! |supergri 

Hömma Jörch, watt is'n dat Probläm wenna einer seine Göttergattin an Board schmuggeln tut. Kannse sich doch watt nützlich machen und Fische gaffen oder kehlen oder so. :m 
Oder aber wir hauen noch schnell n'Boardiekuttertourfreaksfrauenklönschnackmeeting ausse Pötte mit Alternativprogramm für tagsüber in Eckernförde. :m


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (7. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ Honeyball
Hi,mein Alter :v,schön Dich mal wieder zusehen.....#6
Habt Ihr schon ´ne Unterkunft,oder ´ne gute naheliegende Adresse...



Der  STF


----------



## Free78 (7. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hallo @all, 
Muß mich leider auch von der Ersatzliste streichen lassen, ne Kollegin hat gekündigt und wir ham uns die Dienste aufteilen müssen. 
Nu rat ma welchen ich bekommen habe 

Gruß,

Flo


----------



## Honeyball (8. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> @ Honeyball
> Hi,mein Alter :v,schön Dich mal wieder zusehen.....#6
> Habt Ihr schon ´ne Unterkunft,oder ´ne gute naheliegende Adresse...
> 
> ...



Nee, bis jetzt für Samstag auf Sonntag noch nicht. Ich hab mal Norgeklaus angePNt, aber der ist ja derzeit auf Tour.
Wäre schön, wenn wir was in Fußwegweite zum Griechen finden.

Mal an alle: Hat da vielleicht jemand einen Tipp?

...und...
was ist heut eigentlich mit dem Dennispasi los??? ;+ 
Kaum hab ich ihn gelobt, wird er größenwahnsinnig und verpennt den Countdown  #d  #d  #d


----------



## Reppi (8. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Wollte nur mal kurz mitteilen, dass Raubfischer RD und ich, morgen den Kudder und das Gebiet mal wieder ausgiebig testen werden....   
Gru Uwe


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 58 Tage...*


Sooooooooooooooooooooooo ................!  |supergri


----------



## oh-nemo (8. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, der Mattin wieda dabei !!! |supergri
> 
> Hömma Jörch, watt is'n dat Probläm wenna einer seine Göttergattin an Board schmuggeln tut. Kannse sich doch watt nützlich machen und Fische gaffen oder kehlen oder so. :m
> Oder aber wir hauen noch schnell n'Boardiekuttertourfreaksfrauenklönschnackmeeting ausse Pötte mit Alternativprogramm für tagsüber in Eckernförde. :m


:q Der Dortmunder wieder :q



*Teilnehmer :m*

1.Raubfischer RD
2.oh-nemo
3.Hendrik
4.bulli
5.Sylverpasi
6.hornhechteutin
7.Andreas Thomsen
8.Honeyball
9.Seeteufelfreund
10.Stingray
11.stefanwitteborg
12.Lotte
13.Laggo
14.Pete
15.jan 77
16.HD4ever
17.H@mburg
18.Nordangler
19.BootsmannHH
20.Marco.H
21.Kollege 1 von Marco.H
22.Kollege 2 von Marco.H
23.Stadtmaus
24.norgeklaus
25.Heggi
26.hinnerk
27.Happy
28.ralle
29.Blauortsand
30.angelcarsten
31.Pitus02
32.Reppi 

Ersatzliste

1.oppa 23
2.Jigrunner
3.Jigrunner
4.goeddoek
5.Freundin von goeddoek
6.angelfiete 2001
7.Keule
8.Frikadelle
9.
10.
11.Falk Paustian
12.Toto
13.Weja73
14.Gra Frede


----------



## Jan77 (9. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*Nur noch 57 Tage...*



:q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q


----------



## Stingray (9. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Joerg #h 


Komme erst in einer Woche wieder aus Spanien zurueck. fals Du schon Geld brauchst, fuer Die Tour. Ich komme auf alle faelle mit.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,
nach 12 und den Countdown mußte schon wieder die Aushilfe übernehmen  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri . Schwächelt unser Pasi jetzt schon ? |supergri  |supergri .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Nee ich bin gleich mit dem BB unterwegs Micha NNÄNÄNÄÄÄNÄNÄNNNNNÄÄÄÄÄÄÄNÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ :q:q:q


----------



## Jan77 (9. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Dafür bin ich doch da, wat der Chef nicht im Kopp hat übenimmt der AZUBI. 

Die Verantwortung liegt ja glücklicherweise noch immer beim Chef.


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Nee ich bin gleich mit dem BB unterwegs Micha NNÄNÄNÄÄÄNÄNÄNNNNNÄÄÄÄÄÄÄNÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ :q:q:q



PÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Jan77 schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür bin ich doch da, wat der Chef nicht im Kopp hat übenimmt der AZUBI.
> 
> Die Verantwortung liegt ja glücklicherweise noch immer beim Chef.



So soll das sein! Ich liebe Hiwi´s! #6  :q


----------



## Nordangler (10. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Könnte es angehen, das es nur noch 56 Tage sind. Ich freue mich schon diebisch darauf. Rutenschwingender weise ein paar Leos verhaften.


Sven


----------



## hornhechteutin (10. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,
stimmt Sven . Leute ich finde wir sollten den Pasi zum Hiwi machen und Jan77 zum Cheffe . Der Pasi der schwächelt mit dem Countdown  :q  :q  :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> stimmt Sven . Leute ich finde wir sollten den Pasi zum Hiwi machen und Jan77 zum Cheffe . Der Pasi der schwächelt mit dem Countdown  :q  :q  :q
> 
> 
> ...



Hast Du einen Hammer??? Mir nimmt niemand meine Counterposten!  |krach: 


 :m  :m  :m  :m  :m  :m  :m  :m  :m  :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 56 Tage...*


----------



## Nordangler (10. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Da schmeiss ich mich glatt wech vor lachen.
Obwohl wenn es nach der Körpergröße geht, gibt Dennis nen guten Hiwi ab, bei seinen laufenden Meter, den er groß ist. So ne Handvoll höher als nen Feldhamster ist er ja gerade. 
Deswegen sehen die Fische auf den Fotos bei ihm so groß aus.

Sven


----------



## Honeyball (10. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> So ne Handvoll höher als nen Feldhamster ist er ja gerade.


Sven, vertu Dich da mal nicht.
So'n ausgewachsener Feldhamster kann ganz schön groß werden... :m  |supergri  :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Da schmeiss ich mich glatt wech vor lachen.
> Obwohl wenn es nach der Körpergröße geht, gibt Dennis nen guten Hiwi ab, bei seinen laufenden Meter, den er groß ist. So ne Handvoll höher als nen Feldhamster ist er ja gerade.
> Deswegen sehen die Fische auf den Fotos bei ihm so groß aus.
> 
> Sven



Sven mach Dich nicht unbeliebt bei mir! Ich bin doch 183 cm also ein richtiges Kaliber. Der Micha ist doch nur 119 cm klein. Ich glaub Du hast Dich in der Person vertan..........


----------



## Nordangler (10. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Stimmt!!!
Michael war ja so klein.  :m 
Du bist ja der große muskolöse Adonis. :l 

Tut mir echt leid das ich dich mit Horni verwechselt habe.

Sven


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt!!!
> Michael war ja so klein.  :m
> Du bist ja der große muskolöse Adonis. :l
> 
> ...



Da hast Du mich schon wieder verwechselt. Der Audigott1984 ist der ADONIS ich bin nur ich. Also der normale Dennis, der gerne mit euch angeln will. Mehr nicht.......  :q


----------



## Nordangler (10. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ihr seht euch irgendwie alle ähnlich. Kein Wunder, das ich da etwas durcheinander bringe.

Sven


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 55 Tage...*


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> *NUR noch 55 Tage...*




Wurde auch Zeit  |supergri 

Micha


----------



## Honeyball (12. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seht euch irgendwie alle ähnlich. Kein Wunder, das ich da etwas durcheinander bringe.
> 
> Sven



Ja, ähnlich sind sich die Angler aus S-H schon.
Vor allem das geile Leuchten in den nordisch-blauen Augen, wenn unten einer dran zuppelt !!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 54 Tage...*


----------



## Honeyball (12. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ui, Dennis, schon auf ???  :m  :m  :m


----------



## sunny (12. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem das geile Leuchten in den nordisch-blauen Augen, wenn unten einer dran zuppelt !!!



Na, dass geht uns doch aber allen so, oder? Wenn das nicht mehr ist, kann ich mich auch einäschern lassen |supergri .


----------



## Torskfisk (12. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ Honeyball

*TATÜTATÜTATÜTATÜTA*

Vor allem das geile Leuchten in den nordisch-blauen Augen, *wenn unten einer dran zuppelt !!!*


----------



## Honeyball (12. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@sunny:
Hast Du auch die nordisch-blauen Augen ???  |supergri 

@torskfisk:
 #d *ich hab extra "zuppelt" geschrieben, damit das keiner falsch auffasst, also bitte !!!* Für eine BFF-Denunzierung ist das doch wohl viel zu harmlos #t , da wird's diesen Monat sicher noch mehr geben. ;+  Aber warte nur, ich hab dich jetz auf dem Kieker :g


----------



## hornhechteutin (12. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Honeyball

@torskfisk:
  Für eine BFF-Denunzierung ist das doch wohl viel zu harmlos #t  schrieb:
			
		

> Findest Du ? Ich als Nordlicht nicht  |supergri  |supergri
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@Honeymaus.... Ich war schon weit vor Dir wach.... :q
@Micha... Also ich hab rosa Augen lolololol.........


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin!

bin heute von meinem "Schleswig-Holstein Angelurlaub" zurück gekommen.

Es war ein supergeiles *ANGEL*wochenende!! Donnerstag gerade mal angekommen schon an der Eider gewesen ne Runde Brassen und Plötze "matchen" 

Freitag mit Reppi die Ostsee abgecheckt aber leider nur ein mittelgutes Ergebnis geschaft. Viele kleine Dorsche und alle gefangenen waren total schlank. Auf dem Echolot konnte man gut sehen, dass die Fische ein paar Meter über Grund rumeierten aber leider fressen Dorsche nunmal am Grund... 
Naja wenigsten konnten wir noch den Pakt mit den kleinen Fischchen vereinbaren das wir am 06.11 die ganzen Omas bekommen. löl
Naja den Rest des Wochenende noch ein bissl auf Aal und Karpfen geangelt und einen guten 13 Pfünder zum ausmoddern mitgenommen.

Alles in allem war es ein super Spätsommerwochenende das nach Wiederholung schreit!

MFG

Kai


----------



## nikmark (12. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Bezahlt ist, Ruten gewichst und gewienert. Das wir a Mordsgaudi.Sven



.. und das gegen Bezahlung  #d  #d  #d 
Ich schäme mich für Dich  :m 

*TAAAATÜÜÜTAAATAAAAA*  :m 

...und ein besonderes Lob an den Denunzianten  #6 

Nikmark


----------



## Honeyball (12. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ha, da habt Ihr's  :m  :m  :m 
auch der Oberfahnder hat meinen Beitrag wegen Harmlosigkeit unbehelligt stehen gelassen |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 

Von wegen Tatütata für's Zuppeln  #d  |supergri  :m


----------



## Nordangler (13. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Noch ein paar Tage, dann werden wir ja sehen wer mit leuchtenen nordischen blauen Augen und einer frischen gewichsten und polierten kraftvollen, sensiblen Rute an der Reling steht und wartet, das am unteren Ende etwas zupft.

Ich schäme mich dafür, das ihr so schweinische Gedanken habt. 
Honeyball und ich reden doch nur vom fischen im trüben.


Sven


----------



## sunny (13. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> @sunny:
> Hast Du auch die nordisch-blauen Augen ???  |supergri



Heute ist das geile Leuchten nen büschen schwächer, du weißt was ich meine   |supergri .


----------



## Yupii (13. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Heute ist das geile Leuchten nen büschen schwächer, du weißt was ich meine   |supergri .


 na, da war doch wieder der Wunsch der Vater aller Gedanken|supergri|supergri
wie ihr alle wisst, ist er farbenblind|supergri
er meint, er hat heute morgen seine Kontrollleuchten wieder volle Kanne auf Sendung, man könnte meinen, er wäre ein Albino


----------



## sunny (13. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> na, da war doch wieder der Wunsch der Vater aller Gedanken|supergri|supergri



Ne,ne, wenn der Augenleuchtenauslöscher was in die Hand nimmt, dann brennt da erst mal nix mehr |supergri .


----------



## Yupii (13. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Ne,ne, wenn der Augenleuchtenauslöscher was in die Hand nimmt, dann brennt da erst mal nix mehr |supergri .



...muss er/sie bestimmt erst mal mit der beleuchteten Lupe suchen|supergri|supergri


----------



## Torskfisk (13. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ Honeyball
war doch auch nur ein klitzekleines Tatütata :q. 
Wär ja auch schlimm wenn die Augen nicht leuchten wenn`s unten zuppelt. 
Und wenn du mich jetzt auf dem Kieker hast, freut mich das ungemein, wenigstens einer der mich beachtet.#t


----------



## Honeyball (13. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Torskfisk schrieb:
			
		

> Wär ja auch schlimm wenn die Augen nicht leuchten wenn`s unten zuppelt.


Hihi, und schon haste ein ebenso kleines tatütatatatütatatatütatatatütata zurück :m  :m  #6  |supergri



Übrigens: 14:00 Uhr durch
*geh mal einer den Dennis wecken !!!*


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hier hast DU Honeymaus! Da ist nur meine Frau dran schuld. Sie will jeden Tag einkaufen und ich muss mit! 


*NUR noch 53 Tage...*


----------



## Honeyball (13. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Man muss es ihm ja lassen, er reagiert prompt  #6  |supergri  :m  |wavey:  :l  :g


----------



## nikmark (13. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem das geile Leuchten in den nordisch-blauen Augen, wenn unten einer dran zuppelt !!!



So geht es nicht, du bist verhaftet und musst auf die Tour verzichten  #6 

...und sowas wohnt dei mir umme Ecke. Da kannze aba froh sein, dattich nich sofohrt bei dir aufflaufe und mit dir schlitten fahrn tu  |supergri 

*TAAAATÜÜÜTAAATAAAA* :m 

Nikmark


----------



## oh-nemo (13. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Tach auch an Nikmark #h
Willst Du nicht mal mit uns losfahren  ???

Ich hab doch letztens gefragt ob da jemand der "von weiter weg"kommt seine
Partnerin mit an Bord nehmen darf. Hab da bis jetzt keine negativen Postings gelesen und geh davon aus das es O.K. ist :m
Die Dame lässt auch noch n lüdden Preis für die Tombola springen.


Boardie Cottonfox hat sich bei mir gemeldet und wäre auch gerne dabei 


*Teilnehmer :m*

1.Raubfischer RD
2.oh-nemo
3.Hendrik
4.bulli
5.Sylverpasi
6.hornhechteutin
7.Andreas Thomsen
8.Honeyball
9.Seeteufelfreund
10.Stingray
11.stefanwitteborg
12.Lotte
13.Laggo
14.Pete
15.jan 77
16.HD4ever
17.H@mburg
18.Nordangler
19.BootsmannHH
20.Marco.H
21.Kollege 1 von Marco.H
22.Kollege 2 von Marco.H
23.Stadtmaus
24.norgeklaus
25.Heggi
26.hinnerk
27.Happy
28.ralle
29.Blauortsand
30.angelcarsten
31.Pitus02
32.Reppi 

Ersatzliste

1.oppa 23
2.Jigrunner
3.Jigrunner
4.goeddoek
5.Freundin von goeddoek
6.angelfiete 2001
7.Keule
8.Frikadelle
9.
10.
11.Falk Paustian
12.Toto
13.Weja73
14.Gra Frede
15.Cottonfox


----------



## Honeyball (13. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> So geht es nicht, du bist verhaftet und musst auf die Tour verzichten  #6
> 
> ...und sowas wohnt dei mir umme Ecke. Da kannze aba froh sein, dattich nich sofohrt bei dir aufflaufe und mit dir schlitten fahrn tu  |supergri
> 
> ...


Manno Nikmark !!!
Ich komm dir gleich übern Freischütz und gib dir tatütata!!!! |supergri 
Das war sowas von harmlos und ich hab's extra noch reduziert (wollte erst "rumnuckelt" schreiben) und außerdem war ich sicher, dass man darüber steht und keiner seinen Nachbarstädter verhaftet!!! #c  #d  #c  ;+ 


@Nordangler:
Jetzt sollten wir uns solidarisieren. Du stimmst nicht für mich ab und ich dafür für dich. Und bis zur Kuttertour finden wir raus, wer hier so versaut denkt und uns denunziert hat. Dem zeigen wir dann den doppelten Störtebecker !!!



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch an Nikmark
> Willst Du nicht mal mit uns losfahren  ???


 |kopfkrat Du paktierst mit dem Oberferkelfahnder ;+  ;+  ;+ Wie soll ich das denn jetzt finden??? :m 

 |kopfkrat Na ja, wenna mit will und ausgelost wird, ich hätt' ja noch'n Platz im Auto *schleim* und wenner sich dat übalegen tut mitte Nomminierung von Sven und mir, ... *trief*


----------



## nikmark (13. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch an Nikmark #h
> Willst Du nicht mal mit uns losfahren  ???



Was für Bedingungen muss ich denn erfüllen, um dabei zu sein ? Habe leider kaum was von dem Thread gelesen.

Interessant wäre aber und wir könnten an Board ja die Ferkel mal ihrer gerechten Strafe zuführen.

Ich denke da an:

-alle Fische auch für die anderen ausnehmen

-die Sittenverletzer Kiel holen lassen  :m 

Nikmark


----------



## Honeyball (13. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

...
- mit den Denunzianten anfüttern
- den Obermissversteher als Gallionsfigur antackern
...
mach nur so weiter!!!  :m   |wavey:


----------



## Nordangler (13. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Was für Bedingungen muss ich denn erfüllen, um dabei zu sein ? Habe leider kaum was von dem Thread gelesen.
> 
> Interessant wäre aber und wir könnten an Board ja die Ferkel mal ihrer gerechten Strafe zuführen.
> 
> ...



Ja wo sind wir denn?
Honey ja wir halten zusammen gegen diese meuterei.
Dann wollen sie uns auch noch kielholen. Wat dat für ne tour wird.
Werde dann zur sicherheit meine Pinne ausfahren. Denn haben sie es schwerer mich durch das Wasser zu ziehen und ich kann dank meiner Pinne lenken. Und nebenbei die Dorsche beobachten

Die Fische muß ja schon Hornhechteutin für Dennis und mich ausnehmen, dann kann er ja eure gleich mit ausnehmen.

Sven


----------



## Honeyball (13. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

|wavey: Sven, ich weiß was.
Ich bring den Schwerter Ferkelsucherknaben am Freitag mit nach Eutin und wir stopfen ihn mit gezuckertem Grünkohl aus !!!  :m  #6


----------



## nikmark (13. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> |wavey: Sven, ich weiß was.
> Ich bring den Schwerter Ferkelsucherknaben am Freitag mit nach Eutin und wir stopfen ihn mit gezuckertem Grünkohl aus !!!  :m  #6



Du wirst zweimal kielholen müssen, denn du lernst ja nicht dazu  #d 
Anstatt allen anderen Boardies um Abbitte anzuflehen, sonnst du
 dich in einem sehr zweifelhaften Ruhm  :r  

Nochmals, was muss ich tun, um an Board mit lebenden menschlichen Ködern aus Dortmund angeln zu dürfen  :m 

Nikmark


----------



## Honeyball (13. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Oh-Nemo bitten, Dich auf die Warteliste zu setzen und Losglück haben...


----------



## Honeyball (13. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

#d Ich hab da allerdings so meine Zweifel, Nikmark.  
Ich glaube da an ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit und so und die widerfährt nur dem, der es wirklich verdient hat... #c 
Ich wasche nach wie vor meine Patscherchen in Unschuld...
und der Sven auch...

und dann sind da ja noch so einige an Board, die schon diesen unrechten Missverständnissen zum Opfer gefallen sind und an den Pranger gestellt wurden... (nicht wahr, Dennis) |supergri 

Außerdem, der Monat ist ja noch lang... |supergri


----------



## nikmark (13. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Nun denn,

@ Oh-Nemo

Setze mich bitte auf die Liste und möge der Gott der Sittsamkeit das Los so entscheiden lassen, das die Sünder gerecht bestraft werden können  #6 

Nikmark


----------



## oh-nemo (13. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Nun denn,
> 
> @ Oh-Nemo
> 
> ...



Alles klar Fahnder :m
Hiermit bist Du auf der "Nachrücker-Liste"

Aggduell 
*Teilnehmer :m*

1.Raubfischer RD
2.oh-nemo
3.Hendrik
4.bulli
5.Sylverpasi
6.hornhechteutin
7.Andreas Thomsen
8.Honeyball
9.Seeteufelfreund
10.Stingray
11.stefanwitteborg
12.Lotte
13.Laggo
14.Pete
15.jan 77
16.HD4ever
17.H@mburg
18.Nordangler
19.BootsmannHH
20.Marco.H
21.Kollege 1 von Marco.H
22.Kollege 2 von Marco.H
23.Stadtmaus
24.norgeklaus
25.Heggi
26.hinnerk
27.Happy
28.ralle
29.Blauortsand
30.angelcarsten
31.Pitus02
32.Reppi 

Ersatzliste

1.oppa 23
2.Jigrunner
3.Jigrunner
4.goeddoek
5.Freundin von goeddoek
6.angelfiete 2001
7.Keule
8.Frikadelle
9.
10.
11.Falk Paustian
12.Toto
13.Weja73
14.Gra Frede
15.Cottonfox
16.nikmark


----------



## Honeyball (13. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> ...und möge der Gott der Sittsamkeit das Los so entscheiden lassen, das die Sünder gerecht bestraft werden können  #6


 |supergri  #6  |supergri  :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Sooooo Jungs. Henne und ich melden uns dann mal ab. Wir werden morgen der MS Forelle den Lagerraum mit Dorsch vollknallen  |kopfkrat  #6..... Drückt uns die Daumen #6#6#6....


----------



## Hendrik (13. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

jo, mal sehen was da geht morgen - Bericht folgt   :m


----------



## oh-nemo (15. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Na Dennis,schwächelst Du oder ist die Forelle abgesoffen 
Kein Counter,kein Bericht ?

So Leute,
 ich schick Euch Heute mal meine Kontodaten raus.
Letztes Jahr hats alles sehr gut geklappt,es gab nicht eine Panne und ich hoffe diesmal läuft es genauso "Glatt" ab.
Auf die Überweisung bitte als Verwendungszweck 
*AB-Kuttertour/Simone *und Euren *Board-Nicknamen* schreiben.


Zahlungsziel ist Freitag der 14.Oktober.2005 !!!
Von wem das Geld bis zu diesem Datum nicht auf meinem Konto ist ist leider raus.
Für diejenigen könnten dann die "Nachrücker" mit auf die "Simone" kommen.


----------



## Pete (15. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

hallo jörg...auf der eröffnungsseite zum thread schreibts du, dass alle teilnehmer anfang september eine pm mit deinen kontodaten bekommen...hab ich was verpasst bzw. hast du mich dabei evtl. vergessen???

edit....oh, sorry, hatte dein post von eben noch nicht gelesen...


----------



## oh-nemo (15. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> hast du mich dabei evtl. vergessen???


Ne Pete,hab ich natürlich nicht  :q

An alle !!!
Kontodaten gehen Heute raus !!!


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,


			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Na Dennis,schwächelst Du oder ist die Forelle abgesoffen
> Kein Counter,......?
> 
> .



Das mit dem schwächeln wird immer mehr  :q also mache ich heute den Zählmeister  :q  :q 
noch 51 Tage

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## oh-nemo (15. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Die Kontodaten sind  eben an alle rausgegangen.
Sollte jemand der mitfährt keine PN von mir bekommen haben,bitte melden.

Bezahlt haben bereits :m

1.Lotte
2.Nordangler


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kontodaten sind  eben an alle rausgegangen.
> Sollte jemand der mitfährt keine PN von mir bekommen haben,bitte melden.
> 
> Bezahlt haben bereits :m
> ...




oh Manno mal ne Liste auf der ich nicht als Erster stehe....  :r 
scheiss PIN/TAN Onlinebanking... geht erst von zuhause aus  #c


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Na Dennis,schwächelst Du oder ist die Forelle abgesoffen
> Kein Counter,kein Bericht ?




Stimmt das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen *DENNIS!!!!! * Bericht & Fodos bidö!


----------



## oh-nemo (15. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Nochmal zu den Daten....
In den PN´s an Euch schrieb ich Volkbank.
Soll aber heissen Volksbank 
Also büdde das s nicht vergessen :q


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (15. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ All und @ Oh-nemo

Also ich war derjenige,welcher die Anfrage wegen seiner weiblichen Begleitung
mit an Bord zubringen hatte.
Natürlich wird Sie einen Preis für die Tombola stiften,ehrensache.
Nochmals danke für die nette Unterstützung eurerseits.


Der   STF


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (15. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

So mein Platz ist fest.Geld ist überwiesen.
Wie siehts eigentlich aus,gibt es wieder Namensschilder wie beim letzten mal ?

Der  STF


----------



## Nordangler (15. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ich hoffe doch das es Namensschilder gibt. Obwohl mich erkennt man auch ohne Namensschild. 

Sven


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe doch das es Namensschilder gibt. Obwohl mich erkennt man auch ohne Namensschild.
> 
> Sven


 Joo am Nudelholz um den Hals  :q  :q  < duck gaaaanz tief > :q  :q 

Micha


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> Das mit dem schwächeln wird immer mehr  :q also mache ich heute den Zählmeister  :q  :q
> ...



Hier wird nicht geschwächelt! Im Gegensatz zu euch, muss ich mal angeln ab und an und gestern war ich ja auf der Forelle und heute auf dem Dieksee auf Barsch.  :m 

@Micha.... Es gibt doch schon einen Hiwi..... Wo ist der eigentlich????? :q


----------



## Nordangler (15. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hier schwächelt keiner. War auch immer unterwegs zum Angeln. Leider nur mit geringem Erfolg. Werde morgen nachmittag einmal Meerforellen jagen gehen. Mal schauen was so läuft. Ohne Ende Köderfische im Wasser, da muß ja was gehen.

Sven


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 50 Tage...*


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hier die Daten von unserer MS Bernhard Forellen Tour....

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=885157&postcount=286


----------



## hornhechteutin (16. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin


			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> *NUR noch 50 Tage...*



heeeee noch keine 12 und der Counter ist schon da  :q  :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Honeyball (16. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Das mit den Namensschildern hatte ich doch schon angekündigt, dass ich das wieder mache #h 
Aber:
erst warte ich ab, ob ihr auch alle brav beim Jörg bezahlt habt  :m ,
dann bastel ich einen Entwurf für die Schilder und stell ihn hier rein,
dabei erfrage ich die mir noch fehlenden echten Vornamen für die Schilder
und bring die dann alle mit, um sie an Board wieder zu verteilen.
Jedoch vorher habe ich da noch eine klitzekleine Winzigkeit zu erledigen, nämlich die Boardiefamilientour nach Südnorge vom 01. bis 08.10. Sprich: Bis dahin lehnt Euch zurück und wartet. #h


----------



## pitus02 (16. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Hier die Daten von unserer MS Bernhard Forellen Tour....
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=885157&postcount=286




 Moin Dennis,

 #q Na da hab ich dich doch nicht erkannt auf der Forelle #q 
kann deinem Bericht nur zustimmen war ne klasse Fahrt :m  mit einem super Service ( wie immer ) #h


----------



## hornhechteutin (16. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,


			
				pitus02 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Dennis,
> 
> #q Na da hab ich dich doch nicht erkannt auf der Forelle #q
> kann deinem Bericht nur zustimmen war ne klasse Fahrt :m  mit einem super Service ( wie immer ) #h


Wie nicht erkannt ? Is nich wahr den übersieht doch sonst keiner mit seiner Penn  :q  . Ich sach ja immer : Leute setzt die AB Capi uff dann seit ihr nie alleine  :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## pitus02 (16. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> 
> Wie nicht erkannt ? Is nich wahr den übersieht doch sonst keiner mit seiner Penn  :q  . Ich sach ja immer : Leute setzt die AB Capi uff dann seit ihr nie alleine  :q
> 
> ...




Jo ich glaube da soll ich mal nen Gedanken drann verlieren, mir wehen die Dinger nur immer vom Kopf wie z.B wieder mal auf der letzten Tour  :r  ein Windstoß und weg war die  olle  Capi , ich hätte sie mir wohl wie mein Nachbar mit geflochtener festbinden sollen  #d


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hallo Dennis! Na das ist doch super! 

Ich hab mein Namensschild immer dabei!


----------



## Stingray (16. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin #h 


@ oh-nemo

Bin eben gerade aus Spanien zurück, und schon ist die Überweisung raus :q .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hendrik (16. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				pitus02 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo ich glaube da soll ich mal nen Gedanken drann verlieren, mir wehen die Dinger nur immer vom Kopf wie z.B wieder mal auf der letzten Tour  :r  ein Windstoß und weg war die  olle  Capi , ich hätte sie mir wohl wie mein Nachbar mit geflochtener festbinden sollen  #d


...ach das war Dein Cap?  :m  Gesehen haben wir Dich bestimmt, zum bezahlen musst Du an uns vorbeigekommen sein, wir standen direkt vor Bernhards Brücke  |supergri


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				pitus02 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Dennis,
> 
> #q Na da hab ich dich doch nicht erkannt auf der Forelle #q
> kann deinem Bericht nur zustimmen war ne klasse Fahrt :m  mit einem super Service ( wie immer ) #h



Ja neee ne??? Ist nicht Dein Ernst???!!! Ich stand genau auf Höhe Bernhard beim E-Lot...... Henne rechts von mir und ich links von ihm..... Wie kann man uns denn übersehen???  |kopfkrat  :q  :q  :q 

Dein Cap hab ich auch schwimmen sehen...  |uhoh: .


----------



## pitus02 (16. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

:r 
Ja Ja das war mal wieder mein Cap wie immer  |kopfkrat 

Ich denke das wir uns im November nicht übersehen es sei denn wir sind im Fangrausch  #:


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				pitus02 schrieb:
			
		

> :r
> Ja Ja das war mal wieder mein Cap wie immer  |kopfkrat
> 
> Ich denke das wir uns im November nicht übersehen es sei denn wir sind im Fangrausch  #:




Dafür werd ich schon sorgen


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 49 Tage...*


----------



## Nordangler (17. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Dennis kannste das morgen bitte einmal in Stunden und Minuten reinstellen??

Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall auf die Tour.

Sven


----------



## pitus02 (17. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

|laola: 

So Jörg Geld is raus.
Ich freu mich schon riesig auf unsere zweite Tour


----------



## Stingray (18. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*Nur noch 1164 Stunden und 40 Minuten !!!  :q :q :q *


Gruß Thomas


----------



## angelcarsten (18. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*





WOW#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 





Gruss Carsten


----------



## Nordangler (19. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Es ist 8.52 Uhr und noch kein neuer account?

Sven


----------



## oh-nemo (19. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist 8.52 Uhr und noch kein neuer account?
> 
> Sven


Was denn hier los 

Sven,nochmal Glückwunsch nachträglich zum Geburtstag #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 47 Tage...*


Alles Gute nachträglich Sven.......  #6


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> *NUR noch 47 Tage...*
> 
> 
> Alles Gute nachträglich Sven.......  #6



Das wollen wir jetzt in Stunden und Minuten haben Dennis  |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Marco.H (19. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

einen Guten Morgen aus Quickborn Jungs |wavey: 

auch von mir ein nachträglichen Glückwunsch Sven

und jetzt ein ding in eigener Sache

ich habe am Sonntag den 25 - 09 - 2005 am Heck der Jan -Cux

( Schwesterschiff der MS - Forelle ) 

noch 4 Plätze zu vergeben es sind von mir nämlich ein paar Jungs ausgefallen #q #q #q 

Also wer lust hat und natürlich Zeit hat noch ne Übungsfahrt zu machen

einfach ne PN  an mich

Gruß

Marco.H


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Marco!

Ich prüfe mal! ggf. melde ich mich per PN!


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> Das wollen wir jetzt in Stunden und Minuten haben Dennis  |supergri
> ...



Mir Latte. Kannst Du doch machen...... Ich bin der Counter und bestimme....... :q


----------



## oh-nemo (19. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ich hab grad von HAKUMA eine Zusage für einige "Tombolapreise"
bekommen :m
Ein dickes Dankeschön nochmal an Christian von HAKUMA.
HAKUMA vertreibt insbesondere Kunstköder :m
http://www.hakuma.de/Navigation/naviframeneu.shtml


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab grad von HAKUMA eine Zusage für einige "Tombolapreise"
> bekommen :m
> Ein dickes Dankeschön nochmal an Christian von HAKUMA.
> HAKUMA vertreibt insbesondere Kunstköder :m
> http://www.hakuma.de/Navigation/naviframeneu.shtml



Super!  :m


----------



## oh-nemo (19. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Bezahlt haben bereits :m

1.Lotte
2.Nordangler
3.Bootsmann HH
4.RaubfischerRD
5.Pitus02
6.H@mburg
7.Heggi
8.Seeteufelfreund
9.ralle
10.Pete
11.Stingray
12.oh-nemo


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Bezahlt haben bereits :m
> 
> 1.Lotte
> 2.Nordangler
> ...



Was erst so wenig? Los Leute haut raus die Kohle! Wenn Ihr erst nach Erde riecht hilft die Euch auch nicht mehr weiter!  |bla:


----------



## angelcarsten (19. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Tach zusammmen


Habe auch schon bezahlt:m :m :m :m .


Gruss Carsten


----------



## Stingray (20. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Nur noch *1119 Stunden und 12 Minuten !!!*


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 46 Tage...*

MIR mach KEINER meinen COUNTER madig!!!!  :q  #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ihr sollt Euch nicht um den Counter fetzen! Geht lieber Angeln! 

Oder macht wenigstens Eure Weiber glücklich!


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> ... macht wenigstens Eure Weiber glücklich!



Kai das machen wir doch schon gegenseitig oder??? :q  #6  #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Kai das machen wir doch schon gegenseitig oder??? :q  #6  #h



 |muahah:  |muahah:  |muahah:  |sagnix


----------



## Stingray (20. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*1118 Stunden und 26 Minuten !!!! *

:q :q :q :q :q :q 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## oh-nemo (21. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Bezahlt haben bereits/bzw.Geldeingänge auf meinem Kto. :m

1.Lotte
2.Nordangler
3.Bootsmann HH
4.RaubfischerRD
5.Pitus02
6.H@mburg
7.Heggi
8.Seeteufelfreund
9.ralle
10.Pete
11.Stingray
12.oh-nemo
13.Angelcarsten
14.Bulli
15.Happy


----------



## Honeyball (21. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hi Jörg, die Knete für Hinnerk und mich ist gestern rausgegangen. Die Postbank hatte das TAN-Verfahren umgestellt und mich erstmal davon ausgenommen gehabt :r 
Aber kaum war die neue Tan-Liste da und freigeschaltet, gings dann doch wieder. :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*45 Tage / 15 Stunden / 24 Minuten*
:q :q :q :q :q :q 

Was Ihr könnt kann ich schon lange!​


----------



## oh-nemo (21. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jörg, die Knete für Hinnerk und mich ist gestern rausgegangen. Die Postbank hatte das TAN-Verfahren umgestellt und mich erstmal davon ausgenommen gehabt :r
> Aber kaum war die neue Tan-Liste da und freigeschaltet, gings dann doch wieder. :m


Astrein #6 Honey


----------



## oh-nemo (21. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Das ging ja ganz fix :q
Christian von HAKUMA hat sein Versprechen sowas von schnell wahr gemacht :m
Eben kam das Päckchen aus Hakumahausen  an.
Wirklich sehr liebevoll verarbeitet die Pilker und Jigköpfe.
.........und Bleifrei #6
Sehen ausserdem "Megafängig" aus.Danke HAKUMA-Christian #h

HAKUMA ist im "obersten" Sektor der Kunstköder "anzusiedeln" und wirklich empfehlenswert!!!


----------



## Bootsmann HH (21. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Das ging ja ganz fix :q
> Christian von HAKUMA hat sein Versprechen sowas von schnell wahr gemacht :m
> Eben kam das Päckchen aus Hakumahausen  an.
> Wirklich sehr liebevoll verarbeitet die Pilker und Jigköpfe.
> ...



O.K.- super!!!

Jörg: Soll ich Dir meine Postanschrift via PN senden? Du kannst die Sachen ja schon losschicken - oder sollen wir das tatsächlich auf'm Kutter "ausangeln"? ;-)))

Wenn ich die Preise vorab bekomme - halte ich mich auf'm Kutter auch etwas zurück.

Fairer Vorsclag - oder?!

Grüße - Bootsmann HH ;-)))


----------



## stefanwitteborg (21. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

...meine Überweisung geht heute raus...also spätestens am Freitag auf Bank mitten inne Stadt...|supergri 

greetz Stefan


----------



## oh-nemo (21. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Bootsmann HH schrieb:
			
		

> O.K.- super!!!
> 
> Jörg: Soll ich Dir meine Postanschrift via PN senden? Du kannst die Sachen ja schon losschicken - oder sollen wir das tatsächlich auf'm Kutter "ausangeln"? ;-)))
> 
> ...


:q llllooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllll :q
Ne Peer so geit dat ja nu auooch nich :q
.....würde ich ja selbst gern behalten,aber die Teile sowie noch andere schöne Sachen werden direkt morgens vor der Kuddertour in einer klitzekleinen Tombola verlost.
Damit der Tag auch gut anfängt


----------



## oh-nemo (21. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> ...meine Überweisung geht heute raus...also spätestens am Freitag auf Bank mitten inne Stadt...|supergri
> 
> greetz Stefan


#6 Sauber Stefan #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Schick schick Hakuma!  


@ Bootsmann HH natürlich vorher! Sonst wissen wir ja garnicht ob die funzen


----------



## Bootsmann HH (21. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Schick schick Hakuma!
> 
> 
> @ Bootsmann HH natürlich vorher! Sonst wissen wir ja garnicht ob die funzen



@Raubfischer:

O.K. - können wir machen - aber Du nimmst dann den 250gr. deep glow! Wenn wir Glück haben fahren wir ja etwas weiter raus und so hättest Du den Top- Köder ;-)

Freue mich auf die Tour


Bootsmann HH


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ach watt... einen schön spitzen 20iger Nagel mit Panzertape vorne ran und gut ist.. 

Mit 250 gr kannst Du ja schon fast bei der Ausfahrt nebenbei Pilken


----------



## Honeyball (21. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Jetzt beteilige ich mich auch mal am Counterwettstreit.

Was haltet Ihr hiervon ??? :m


----------



## Stingray (21. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*1084 Stunden und 42 Minuten*

@ Raubfischer_RD
 So, bitte  .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stingray (22. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*1080 Stunden und 45 Minuten !!!*


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> @ Raubfischer_RD
> So, bitte  .
> 
> 
> Gruß Thomas




Dangä!!

*Es ist übrigens immer noch möglich sich auf die Warteliste setzten zu lassen und somit die Chance auf einen Platz zu haben!*


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

OK, wenn ihr das so wollt, dann lege ich mein Counteramt nieder :r


----------



## Jan77 (22. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Jetzt habe ich aber die Faxen digge...........Dennis ist der Counter-Sheriff, ich bin der Counter-Vize und Thomas ist der Tageszähler Hiwi!!!!! 

Und dabei bleibt es Basta.....................aber trotzdem danke für Eure Mühe! 

Schön zu sehen das die Kreativität nicht unter der Vorfreude auf die Tour leidet.


----------



## Honeyball (22. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> OK, wenn ihr das so wollt, dann lege ich mein Counteramt nieder :r


!!! NEIN !!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,
mal wieder aktualiesiert und es werden noch Anmeldungen angenommen  #6 



*Grünkohlanmeldungen​*Das mit dem Zucker ist eine gute Frage .Für Kenner gibt es den extra , gekocht wird der *Grünkohl* ohne Zucker läßt Claudia ausrichten Die Liste werde ich dann ständig aktualisieren 

1. Lotte
2. Sylverpasi
3. oh-nemo
4. Hendrik
5. bulli
6. ralle
7. hornhechteutin
8.The Duke
9. Hinnerk
10.Honeyball 
11.fairplay

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Stingray (23. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*10..... *Uuupppss |supergri ! Das laß ich lieber. Jetzt ist erst mal der Firstcounter Sylverpasi wieder dran :m .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Reppi (23. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

So, ich habe es auch endlich geschafft........
Geld ist unterwegs, Joerch !!   |supergri 
Gibt das eigentlich auch Wathosen in der tollen Counter-Farbe ??   |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Honeyball (23. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> ...Gibt das eigentlich auch Wathosen in der tollen Counter-Farbe ??   |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


Wenn Du die dann anziehst, stehen alle schwulen MeFos der Ostsee ringsrum und staunen  :m  |supergri  #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du die dann anziehst, stehen alle schwulen MeFos der Ostsee ringsrum und staunen  :m  |supergri  #6




Die Mefos haben aber einen vorteil durch Ihre innere Wärme sind die schneller gar


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> *10..... *Uuupppss |supergri ! Das laß ich lieber. Jetzt ist erst mal der Firstcounter Sylverpasi wieder dran :m .
> 
> 
> Gruß Thomas




llllöööölll Ach wie nett.....:q:q:q

*NUR noch 43 Tage...*


----------



## Nordangler (23. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

So spielt das Leben.
Hoffe, das alle zahlen und wir vollständig sind. Freue mich auf die Tour tierisch.
Werden die Angelplätze an Bord verlost??

Sven


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Sven!

Ne das läuft mit meinungsverstärkenden Geldzahlungen...


----------



## Honeyball (23. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Genau,
drück mir einfach vor der Tour 'nen Schein in die Hand und du wirst nach der Verlosung genau da stehn, wo du die meisten Fische fängst    |supergri


----------



## oh-nemo (23. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Bezahlt haben bereits/bzw.Geldeingänge auf meinem Kto. :m

1.Lotte
2.Nordangler
3.Bootsmann HH
4.RaubfischerRD
5.Pitus02
6.H@mburg
7.Heggi
8.Seeteufelfreund
9.ralle
10.Pete
11.Stingray
12.oh-nemo
13.Angelcarsten
14.Bulli
15.Happy
16.Jelle
17.Honeyball
18.Hinnerk


----------



## Blauortsand (23. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



> Genau,
> drück mir einfach vor der Tour 'nen Schein in die Hand und du wirst nach der Verlosung genau da stehn, wo du die meisten Fische fängst



Was ? - Wie soll das denn gehen ??? Dann müßte ja jemand bei mir Huckepack sitzen um auf meinen Platz zu kommen!
Ne mal im Ernst - sicherlich wird man gute Chancen haben ein paar zu erwischen wenn man möglichst weit weg von mir steht


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Jelle und von mir muss man auch wegstehen ...

Nachträglich ein dickes Petri zum Zeitschriftenfisch #6#6#6.... Nettes grinsen von Dir!!! :q


----------



## Honeyball (23. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Jelle, Dennis, auch ihr werdet gegen Zahlung eines gewissen Obulus an mich genau da stehen, wo ihr am meisten fangt. :m 
Wenn ihr ohne Fisch bleibt, gibt's das Geld zurück :m 
Na, ist das ein Angebot ??? :g   

Ach so, und je höher der Betrag, desto höher die Chancen !!!  :m


----------



## oh-nemo (25. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Der Boardie H@mburg kann leider nicht teilnehmen da er sich am 6.Nov. in Dänemark befindet.Er hat den Platz mit jigrunner intern getauscht.
Somit herzlich willkommen jigrunner #h

Bezahlt haben bereits/bzw.Geldeingänge auf meinem Kto. :m

1.Lotte
2.Nordangler
3.Bootsmann HH
4.RaubfischerRD
5.Pitus02
6.jigrunner
7.Heggi
8.Seeteufelfreund
9.ralle
10.Pete
11.Stingray
12.oh-nemo
13.Angelcarsten
14.Bulli
15.Happy
16.Jelle
17.Honeyball
18.Hinnerk


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Sooooo nach 2-tägiger Zwangsabwesenheit stelle ich nun fest, dass mein Hiwi seinen Job schlecht gemacht hat! Ich hatte einen kompletten Systemzusammensturz, der eine totale Neuinstallierung erforderte. Der PC ist noch lange nicht i.O. Gebt mir noch ein wenig Zeit und ich bin bald wieder voll da....  #h 


*NUR noch 41 Tage...*


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 40 Tage...*


----------



## Nordangler (26. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Shit muß ich schon wieder Euronen in 4stelligen Bereich zahlen um den besten Platz zu bekommen.
Hoffentlich ist der Taucher dann inclusive!!!

Sven


----------



## oh-nemo (26. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Bezahlt haben bereits/bzw.Geldeingänge auf meinem Kto. :m

1.Lotte
2.Nordangler
3.Bootsmann HH
4.RaubfischerRD
5.Pitus02
6.jigrunner
7.Heggi
8.Seeteufelfreund
9.ralle
10.Pete
11.Stingray
12.oh-nemo
13.Angelcarsten
14.Bulli
15.Happy
16.Jelle
17.Honeyball
18.Hinnerk
19.Marco H.
20.Kollege 1 von Marco
21.Kollege 2 von Marco
22.Reppi
23.Norgeklaus
24.Stadtmaus
25.stefanwitteborg
26.Hornhechteutin


----------



## Reisender (26. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@oh-nemo


hast du noch deine Tarnkappenbomber denn du mal verkaufen wolltest ??? Ich meine das Ding was schwimmt und ein Motor hat...|wavey:


----------



## oh-nemo (26. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> @oh-nemo
> 
> 
> hast du noch deine Tarnkappenbomber denn du mal verkaufen wolltest ??? Ich meine das Ding was schwimmt und ein Motor hat...|wavey:


Nein!
Schon im April verkauft.


----------



## nikmark (26. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Wenn ich mir so die Liste der Teilnehmer angucke und sehe, wer noch nicht bezahlt hat, dann bestehen ja doch noch Chancen, den einen oder anderen Kiel holen zu lassen  :m 

Wie gesagt, ich wäre stolz und glücklich dabei zu sein  #6 

Nikmark


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,


			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mir so die Liste der Teilnehmer angucke und sehe, wer noch nicht bezahlt hat, dann bestehen ja doch noch Chancen, den einen oder anderen Kiel holen zu lassen  :m
> 
> Wie gesagt, ich wäre stolz und glücklich dabei zu sein  #6
> 
> Nikmark



Sorry aber eine Chance weniger  #6 . Krankenkasse hat heute Geld überwiesen so das ich gerade online überwiesen konnte , müßte also morgen bei Jörg druff sein .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Ne mal im Ernst - sicherlich wird man gute Chancen haben ein paar zu erwischen wenn man möglichst weit weg von mir steht




Ne das ist nicht die richtige Methode! Ich mach es wie die Rennfahrer so dicht wie möglich dran schön im Windschatten relaxen und dann auf der Zielgraden dran vorbei


----------



## Reppi (27. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Obwohl ich muß gestehen..........haltet euch von Jelle fern.....der Kerl hat echt nen Papst in der Tasche... |engel: 
Und wenn er merkt der andere fängt besser |splat2: 
Aber zum Filetieren ist er zu gebrauchen.........


----------



## Honeyball (27. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Wenn er neben mir steht, profitiert er auch noch von meiner Anfüttertaktik :v mit Knoblaucharoma #q .
Oder ich hauche ihn vorher in Grund und Boden... :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 39 Tage...*


----------



## oh-nemo (27. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Mein "Mitorganisator" Kai alias Raubfischer RD hat mich vorhin wegen der Plätze gefragt wie und wo  wir das machen wollen.
Ich hab da mal ne :q Zeichnung fertig gebastelt.Büdde nicht lachen,habs nicht schneller und besser hinbekommen 
Also wir ziehen Lose bevor es losgeht.
Jeder geht dann auf den Platz der als erstes auf dem Los steht.
Irgendwann gegen Mittag oder so werden dann die Angelplätze getauscht.
So hat jeder mal einen mehr oder weniger Top-Platz :m

Die Platznummer sollen so eingeteilt werden :m

1 - 25
2 - 26
3 - 27
4 - 28
5 - 29
6 - 30
7 - 31
8 - 32
9 - 17
10 - 18
11 - 19
12 - 20
13 - 21
14 - 22
15 - 23
16 - 24






Habt Ihr mich verstanden  ???
Sollte jemand Tip´s und Verbesserungen hat bitte hier in den Thread schreiben.


----------



## Stingray (27. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ oh-nemo


Habe eine Verbesserung #6 . Ich nehme 1-17 oder 16-32 oder 1-16 oder 17-32 :q :q . Ne, ist schon Ok so #6 . Solange der Kutter bei jeder Drift die Seite wechselt. Denn LUV ist #d und LEE ist #6 .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ahhhh jetzt hab ichs verstanden....


----------



## angelcarsten (27. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Tach

Das ist doch wie vorrieges Jahr :q #6 #6 #6 


Gruss ´Carsten


----------



## pitus02 (27. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

#6 Ja das sieht doch gut aus  #6 
Ich will nur hoffen das das wetter mitspielt  #h


----------



## Reppi (28. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hey Picasso, tolle Skizze  :m 
Aber wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist die 1 ganz vorne und die 25 fast ganz hinten  |kopfkrat
und das wäre dann ein wenig ungerecht.......


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 38 Tage...*


----------



## Honeyball (28. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Uff, Dennis "Counterstriker" Sylverpasi ist heute aus dem Bett gefallen. :m 

Jörg, finde ich gut, wie Du das gemalt hast. So steht jeder mal im Bug/Heck und mal an den Seiten. Platz genug ist ohnehin für alle und das Los bestimmt, mit wem man zusammen steht.
Vielleicht habe ich ja Losglück und bin diesmal weit genug von Deiner Kamera entfernt, wenn's mich übel kommt |supergri 
Obwohl, vielleicht hast Du ja nur gedacht, ich rufe Dich :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@Honey... Ich bin heute mal nicht angeln :q:q:q.....


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@Jörg... Ist Dein Gemälde eine Denkaufgabe für uns... So nach dem Motto: "Malen nach Zahlen!" ????? :q:q:q#6


----------



## Honeyball (28. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Wieso, ist doch einfach:
Jeder rote Punkt ist ein Standplatz
Die Ellipse ist das Schiff (links ist Bug, rechts ist Heck, oben ist steuerbord, unten ist backbord)
Die Standplätze auf der Steuerbordseite haben die Nummern 1-16 (von vorne nach hinten), die auf der Backbordseite die Nummern 17-32. 

Was ich nur nicht verstehe ist, was machen wir, wenn das Schiff andersrum fährt  |kopfkrat 
und wo ist die Luvseite und wo ist die Leeseite  |kopfkrat


----------



## Honeyball (28. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Nachtrag:

*Nein, Dennis, das ist kein Konkurrenzcounter !!!*


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag:
> 
> *Nein, Dennis, das ist kein Konkurrenzcounter !!!*



Auf welche Äußerung von mir ist das jetzt bezogen??? Ich hab den Faden verloren????  |kopfkrat


----------



## Stingray (28. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ Honeyball #h 

*|znaika: LEE *ist die Seite, wo der Wind hinweht ( Andrift ) und *LUV *ist die Seite wo der Wind her kommt ( Abdrift ) |supergri .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## oh-nemo (28. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

#h Junx :q danke für die Blumen #h
So 2 absagen haben wir mal wieder.
Andy Thomsen ist verhindert und HD4ever ist grad beruflich in den USA
Naja nütscha nix :m
Kommen rücken halt wieder 2 neue nach :m

Kai,willst Du oder soll ich losen ?



Hier die "Aspiranten"


1.oppa 23
2.goeddoek
3.Freundin von goeddoek
4.angelfiete 2001
5.Keule
6.Frikadelle
7.Free78
8.Sunny
9.Falk Paustian
10.Toto
11.Weja73
12.Gra Frede
13.nikmark
14.Cottonfox


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Mach Du mal muss noch malochen..... *kotz*


----------



## oh-nemo (28. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Nagut.Ich lass meinen Sohn das mal machen :m


----------



## nikmark (28. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> #h Junx :q danke für die Blumen #h
> So 2 absagen haben wir mal wieder.
> Andy Thomsen ist verhindert und HD4ever ist grad beruflich in den USA
> Naja nütscha nix :m
> ...




...und mich hast Du kommentarlos gestrichen  :c  :c 

Nikmark


----------



## oh-nemo (28. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> ...und mich hast Du kommentarlos gestrichen  :c  :c
> 
> Nikmark


Ja,ne äähh.Da hast Du recht 
Neue Auslosung :q


----------



## oh-nemo (28. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hier die Ersatzliste :m

Hier die "Aspiranten"


1.
2.goeddoek
3.Freundin von goeddoek
4.angelfiete 2001
5.Keule
6.Frikadelle
7.Free78
8.Sunny
9.Falk Paustian
10.
11.Weja73
12.Gra Frede
13.nikmark
14.Cottonfox


----------



## oh-nemo (28. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Toto und oppa 23 sind dabei :m
Herzlichen Glückwunsch Ihr 2 #h
Ich schick Euch dann mal schnell meine Bankdaten zu


----------



## oppa 23 (28. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin,Endlich habe ich es geschaft auf die liste zukommen:m 
freu mich jetzt schon auf die Tour! Hoffendlich fangen wir mehr als beim letzten versuch auf der Hai:c


----------



## HD4ever (28. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> und HD4ever ist grad beruflich in den USA



in USA bin ich die Wochen davon.....
muß am 06.11. dann schon wieder los nach Mainz ...  :c 
MIst - hatte mich schon so drauf gefreut .....


----------



## oh-nemo (28. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				oppa 23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffendlich fangen wir mehr als beim letzten versuch auf der Hai:c


Das will ich doch hoffen


----------



## Reisender (28. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Soll ich schon mal die Tiefkühlcontainer aus Dänemark Bestellen ???|kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## Honeyball (28. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Auf welche Äußerung von mir ist das jetzt bezogen??? Ich hab den Faden verloren????  |kopfkrat



Ich dachte nur, weil Du neulich geschmollt hast und weil da jetzt 'ne 32 steht und so :m  |supergri   
und wo DU jetzt nach ner Denksportaufgabe gefragt hast und ehe Du das falsch verstehst und wir dann unsern magentafarbenen Tagescounter nicht mehr haben und überhaupt, ach, was soll's :m


----------



## Toto (28. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Juhu.... hab grade auch die Mail bekommen ....

Jetzt könnt Ihr das gleich mal vergessen, wir Hessen haben ja mit unseren kilometerlangen Küsten genügend Erfahrung ;-)

Also, freu mich dabei zu sein und Euch dann auch alle persönlich kennenzulernen.


Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte nur, weil Du neulich geschmollt hast und weil da jetzt 'ne 32 steht und so :m  |supergri
> und wo DU jetzt nach ner Denksportaufgabe gefragt hast und ehe Du das falsch verstehst und wir dann unsern magentafarbenen Tagescounter nicht mehr haben und überhaupt, ach, was soll's :m




Ich hab nicht geschmollt.... Ich hab mich köstlich amüsiert darüber, dass jeder countern wollte lol....... #6.


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 37 Tage...*


----------



## oppa 23 (29. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin wollte bescheidsagen habe das geld überwiesen müßte du heute oder morgen bei dir drauf sein!


----------



## oh-nemo (29. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Toto schrieb:
			
		

> wir Hessen haben ja mit unseren kilometerlangen Küsten genügend Erfahrung ;-)
> 
> Also, freu mich dabei zu sein und Euch dann auch alle persönlich kennenzulernen.
> 
> ...


:q Klar Toto,die Küste ist in Hessen sogar erfunden worden :m

Setz Dich doch mal mit dem 
Boardie *:m angelcarsten* zusammen der kommt auch aus dem Hessenland.Vielleicht könnt Ihr ja ne Fahrgemeinschaft machen.Wär doch was.


----------



## Bootsmann HH (29. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

So Jungs - jetzt (Uhrzeit) hat jeder die Chance einen Blick in den PC zu werfen.

Muss meinen Platz leider räumen - habe das schon mit Jörg geklärt.

Gründe sind privater Natur. Also, bitte PN an mich - wer meinen Platz haben möchte. Ihr bekommt meine Bankdaten per PN und schon geit dat los...

Schade, wäre gern mit Euch gefahren - aber "wat mut dat mut"

Euch allen viel Spass - wenn es ähnlich wird wie letztes Jahr ist dieser garantiert.

Grüße - Bootsmann HH


----------



## oh-nemo (29. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Bootsmann HH schrieb:
			
		

> So Jungs - jetzt (Uhrzeit) hat jeder die Chance einen Blick in den PC zu werfen.
> 
> Muss meinen Platz leider räumen - habe das schon mit Jörg geklärt.
> 
> ...


Schade Peer.
Das ist doch mal ne Chance #6 für die ganz fixxen


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Och manno gerade den übermotivierten Bootsmann hätte ich zugerne mal kennengelernt....


----------



## oh-nemo (29. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Och manno gerade den übermotivierten Bootsmann hätte ich zugerne mal kennengelernt....


Den Burschen lernst Du auch noch kennen 
Er ist ja nicht aus der Welt.Halt nur in Hamburch :q


----------



## symphy (29. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moinsen,

würde gerne mitkommen ,wenn der Platz noch zu haben ist ,PN ist raus .

#6 :g


----------



## oh-nemo (29. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen,
> 
> würde gerne mitkommen ,wenn der Platz noch zu haben ist ,PN ist raus .
> 
> #6 :g


Pn an Peer (BootsmannHH)


----------



## symphy (29. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

HAbe dem Bootsmann sicherheitshalber noch ne 2te geschickt da meine Kiste voll war und ich nicht sicher war ob sie raus ist ,und ich würde gerne mitkommen ,und noch ein paar Bordies kennenlernen ..............#6


----------



## Bulli (29. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> HAbe dem Bootsmann sicherheitshalber noch ne 2te geschickt da meine Kiste voll war und ich nicht sicher war ob sie raus ist ,und ich würde gerne mitkommen ,und noch ein paar Bordies kennenlernen ..............#6


 

Moin Martin
hoffe das es klappt:m


----------



## oh-nemo (29. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Klappt bestimmt 
Das ist dann ja sozusagen ne Whitecard,oder heisst das Wildcarte :q ?


----------



## symphy (29. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ Bulli und Jörg 


Na mal sehen was drauß wird !|kopfkrat


----------



## Bootsmann HH (29. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

So, Männer der neue Angelfreund heißt:


symphy!

Allen anderen - sorry, aber ich konnte nicht alle PN's persönlich beantworten. Das Interesse scheint wirklich groß zu sein...

Den anderen viel Spass

Bootsmann HH


----------



## symphy (29. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*Suppiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!*


*Ich bin dabei ,Juhu*


----------



## Hendrik (29. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Freut mich das Du dabei bist!!  :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Sauber Digga #6#6#6..... Jetzt sind die Verrückten vereint #6#6#6!!! Das ist ja echt wat feines. Bring mir dann bitte den Diskus mit (Insinder).... Der kommt solange auf Eis...lol


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Schaut alle auf die Uhrzeit.... Und wehe es sagt noch jemand, dass der Pasi immer so lange schläft :q:q:q....

*NUR noch 36 Tage...*


----------



## Toto (30. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

So,


auch meine Überweisung ist gestern abend raus und sollte demnächst bei Dir eintrudeln. Soviel Schwein gehabt mit dem Reserveplatz, da gehen wir doch besser auf Nummer sicher :q 

DAS mit der Fahrgemeinschaft ist gut, aber ich lebe ja leider im Exil in Niedersachsen, wenn hier also noch andere Leuts aus dem Raum Hannover anreisen, dann meldet Euch mal, würde ja Sinn machen .... und die Fahrt wird viel lustiger #6 
Sehen uns spätestens am 06.11.

Grüße
Thorsten


----------



## Reppi (30. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Mann, mann.....da ist das ganze Pack ja wieder zusammen....__)))))))))))))))


----------



## Honeyball (30. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

So Leute,

dann will ich mich auch mal abmelden !!!























Nein, natürlich *nicht* von unserer Kuddertour, sondern nur für die nächste Woche hier aus diesem Thread.

Ich bin denn mal eben kurz in Norwegen und fahr heut nachmittag/abend ganz na bei Euch Küstenjunkies und Hamburger Jungs vorbei |wavey:  |wavey:  |wavey: 

Bleibt alle sauber und passt schön auf, dass der Dennis brav weiterzählt.

Viele Grüße, Honeyball


----------



## symphy (30. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ Reppi 

,kann nur noch ein riesen Spaß werden #6 die letzte Tour war ja gelungen bis auf einige Ausnahmen die lieber den Aufenthalts Raum bevorzugten

@honeyball

na dann mal gute Fahrt und erhole dich mal schön ,kannst ja schon mal was üben da oben :q :q


@ Dennis

klar den wickel ich dir in zeitung ein und dann kannst ihn ja in deine Fischbox legen :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@Honey... Ich wünsch Dir immer einen krummen Knüppel und TightLines!!! Komm heil wieder und hau rin und hol rut #6#6#6!!!

@Maddin... Mach den Messi an ich hab neue Sachen für Dich......


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Toto! Fahre am Freitag Vormittag hoch und Montag zurück... wenn Du interesse hast -> PN


----------



## angelcarsten (30. September 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Tach zusammen

Nemo ich fahre doch schon mit Ralle das hat bis jetzt immer super geklappt.

Hin mit ein Auto und zurück müssen wir uns noch eins bei Sixt mieten     damit wir den Fisch mit runter bekommen.:m :m :m :m :m 


Gruss Carsten


----------



## Stingray (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*851 Stunden und 9 Minuten !!! |supergri |supergri |supergri *


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Nordangler (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Werde Montag schon einmal mit nem Kutter von Heikendorf testen, ob die Leoparden da sind und was sie zu meiner schlanken Rute sagen. Außerdem werde ich dann einmal einige Geheimwaffen antesten, damit ich nicht neben Dennis und Jelle blaß aussehe.

Sven


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> *851 Stunden und 9 Minuten !!! |supergri |supergri |supergri *
> 
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Super und ich dachte mir läuft die Zeit wech für den Pokal für angelcarsten  |supergri , bischen was soll er ja von der Ostsse mitnehmen  |supergri  |supergri 
Hab ja noch über 800 Std  und 9 Minuten   #6 Zeit


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## oh-nemo (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Bootsmann HH schrieb:
			
		

> So Jungs - jetzt (Uhrzeit) hat jeder die Chance einen Blick in den PC zu werfen.
> 
> Muss meinen Platz leider räumen - habe das schon mit Jörg geklärt.
> 
> ...


Wie gesagt,sehr schade Peer.
Symphy hat die Gunst der Stunde genutzt :m
und ist für Peer nachgerückt.Das "finanzielle" macht Ihr ja selber miteinander klar.
Willkommen an Bord #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Männer!  :m 

Wer von Euch fährt am Samstag dem 05.11 schon raus?


----------



## Reppi (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Kann nur besser werden: Sonntag knapp an der Nullnummer ( Maßig ab 50cm. :q ) vorbei geschrammt......
Der drehende Wind haut den Jungs wohl auf`s Gemüt... #c


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Uwe! Oh nö nicht schon wieder....       ....

Erst nichts mit dem BB und dann sowas... sollte es bei der Tour auch so laufen, dann darf Susanne Dich mal in den Arm nehmen!


----------



## Nordangler (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ich war gestern mit der MS Blauort unterwegs. Trotz null Drift habe ich relativ gut gefangen. Dabei hatte ich die Chance ne neue Wunderwaffe zu testen. Das mit einem super Erfolg. Also Jungs fürchtet euch schon einmal. 
Boardie Stingray war auch mit an Bord und konnte meine Wunderwaffe, ich nenne sie Mr. Craph, begutachten.

Sven


----------



## ralle (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Männer!  :m
> 
> Wer von Euch fährt am Samstag dem 05.11 schon raus?




angelcarsten und ich werden Samstag auf jeden Fall schon mal antesten


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Ralle!

Also Ihr seit das  Der Kapitän hat mir da schon was gesteckt


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,


			
				ralle schrieb:
			
		

> angelcarsten und ich werden Samstag auf jeden Fall schon mal antesten


Dann verpasst Ihr Freitag ja das beste  :q  wenn Ihr Freitag schon um 21 Uhr Barfuß ins bett müßt  :q  :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> 
> Dann verpasst Ihr Freitag ja das beste  :q  wenn Ihr Freitag schon um 21 Uhr Barfuß ins bett müßt  :q  :q
> 
> ...



Wieso ins Bett? Die beiden machen durch!


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso ins Bett? Die beiden machen durch!



Haste Dir mal angeschaut wie alt ralle ist  |supergri ? Da geht es nicht mehr so einfach mit durchmachen  |supergri  |supergri < duck gaaanz tief  |supergri >
Jupps hab vergessen , bei mir steht ja auch schon die 4 vorwech  |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## ralle (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> Haste Dir mal angeschaut wie alt ralle ist  |supergri ? Da geht es nicht mehr so einfach mit durchmachen
> ...




Das iss ja ein Ding  |kopfkrat  - da wirste mit knapp Ü 40 schon als alter schlapper Geck hingestellt !!!!!!!!!!!!!

das ist mindestens 1 riesengroßen Kümmel wert -und dann zeig ich dir wo der Bartel den Most holt 

Ich geh eh erst nach Mitternacht aus mir raus  #2 




Na das wird ja ne Tour !!


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,
mal wieder aktualiesiert und es werden noch Anmeldungen angenommen  




*Grünkohlanmeldungen*​Das mit dem Zucker ist eine gute Frage .Für Kenner gibt es den extra , gekocht wird der Grünkohl ohne Zucker läßt Claudia ausrichten Die Liste werde ich dann ständig aktualisieren 

1. Lotte
2. Sylverpasi
3. oh-nemo
4. Hendrik
5. bulli
6. ralle
7. hornhechteutin
8.The Duke
9. Hinnerk
10.Honeyball 
11.fairplay
12.Happy , bullis Vater 
13.Heggi

*Schnitzel​  *
 
angelcarsten 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,


			
				ralle schrieb:
			
		

> das ist mindestens 1 riesengroßen Kümmel wert -und dann zeig ich dir wo der Bartel den Most holt
> 
> 
> Na das wird ja ne Tour !!



Na juut übergeredet  |jump: 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Wenn man sich mal ansieht wie alt die Menschen heute werden, dann ist Ralle ja gerade mal aus dem Teenie Alter raus


----------



## oh-nemo (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Na das ist doch Spitze #6
Fast alle haben bezahlt #6
Bezahlt haben bereits :m

1.Lotte
2.Nordangler
3.Sympfy
4.RaubfischerRD
5.Pitus02
6.jigrunner
7.Heggi
8.Seeteufelfreund
9.ralle
10.Pete
11.Stingray
12.oh-nemo
13.Angelcarsten
14.Bulli
15.Happy
16.Jelle
17.Honeyball
18.Hinnerk
19.Marco H.
20.Kollege 1 von Marco
21.Kollege 2 von Marco
22.Reppi
23.Norgeklaus
24.Stadtmaus
25.stefanwitteborg
26.Hornhechteutin
27.Hendrik
28.Dennis
29.Laggo
30.oppa 23
31.Toto


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,
klasse Jörg . Ach ja für alle die zum Stammtisch kommen und noch Pilker brauchen , bitte warten hab da ne Überraschung für Euch  |supergri .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## symphy (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Überaschung ???|kopfkrat 


Der Michi wieder immer für ne Überaschung gut  ,so werde ich auch versuchen noch zu kommen ,kann es aber noch nicht zusagen ;+ 

Denke das es ne lustige Grünkohlparty werden wird 


:z


----------



## Stingray (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin

Jetzt mal zur Fahrgemeinschaft. Kommt jemand von Hamburg aus |kopfkrat ?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## symphy (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@stingray

ich komme aus der Nähe von Hamburg ,wolltest du noch wen mitnehmen oder wo mitfahren ?


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,


			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> Überaschung ???|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> Der Michi wieder immer für ne Überaschung gut  ,so werde ich auch versuchen noch zu kommen ,kann es aber noch nicht zusagen ;+
> ...


Wir bestimmt klasse nur bitte bitte rechtzeitig anmelden , Claudi muß wissen , wie viele Backen sie in den Kohl tun muß  |supergri .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Bulli (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Männer !
Wo sind denn die Counter|kopfkrat 

Alle im Urlaub oder was #d :q


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,
mal wieder aktualiesiert und es werden noch Anmeldungen angenommen




*Grünkohlanmeldungen*​Das mit dem Zucker ist eine gute Frage .Für Kenner gibt es den extra , gekocht wird der Grünkohl ohne Zucker läßt Claudia ausrichten Die Liste werde ich dann ständig aktualisieren

1. Lotte
2. Sylverpasi
3. oh-nemo
4. Hendrik
5. bulli
6. ralle
7. hornhechteutin
8.The Duke
9. Hinnerk
10.Honeyball
11.fairplay
12.Happy , bullis Vater
13.Heggi
14. Stephan

*Schnitzel​*

angelcarsten

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## symphy (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ Hornhechteutin und alle anderen Hier die mich kennen und kennen lernen wollten >>>Ich kann leider nicht mit ,nehme am Dienstag einen neuen Job an und da ist WE auch mit drinne ,leider aber geht halt vor:c .


----------



## symphy (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Jungs



Mich vertritt also nachdem ich schon den Bootsmann vertreten durfte jetzt unser Nikmark ,wünsche dir viel Spaß bei der Tour ,ich wäre auch gerne gefahren aber Job geht jetzt vor . :g


----------



## nikmark (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin, ich bin stolz und glücklich Euch bei der Tour begleiten zu dürfen #6 
*symphy* hat mich angerufen und mir seinen Platz angeboten !

Nun ist es doch so gekommen, obwohl ich schon gar nicht mehr damit rechnen durfte, einige Versprechungen bezüglich des Verhaltens an Board zu ahnden :m 

@ Oh Nemo
Schicke mir bitte Deine Bankverbindung

@ Honeyball
Alte schwatz-gelbe Seele. Hasse noch Platz in Deiner Droschke oder muss ich den Weg nach Gutdünken alleine finden  

@symphy
Danke und alles Gute in Deinem neuen Job !

So, jetzt wühle ich mich erst mal durch den Thread und bin glücklich !

Nikmark


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,
schade Martin das es nicht klappt aber mit dem BFF nikmark wird es bestimmt klasse .

@ Honeyball
sach jaaaa , dann kann nikmark auch Grünkohl essen |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Nordangler (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Mädels keine Angst. Denkt daran ich bin ja bei euch. Das lööft dann schon.

Sven


----------



## nikmark (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> .
> @ Honeyball
> sach jaaaa , dann kann nikmark auch Grünkohl essen |supergri
> 
> ...



Das habe ich ihm auch per PN schon gesagt und fürchterlichstes angedroht, falls er nicht über den Freischütz kommt.
Er wird dann unter der "Arena auf Schalke" seine letzte Ruhe finden |supergri 

Nikmark


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ähhh da wollen wir ne schön Kuddertour machen und dann schließt sich der Aushilfsbulle an.... :q

Ne im ernst willkommen an Board!!!

@Martin schade das es net klappt viel Glück und ordentlich 
Zasta in Deinem neuen Job!


----------



## nikmark (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Ähhh da wollen wir ne schön Kuddertour machen und dann schließt sich der Aushilfsbulle an.... :q



Ich wurde gezwungen, da eine Angst (wenn nicht schon Panik) vorherrschte, an Board würde es nicht sittsam und moralisch ehrenhaft zugehen #6 

Ich kann nie und nimmer was dazu #d #d #d 

FREUE MICH TIERISCH :m 

Nikmark


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,


			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wurde gezwungen, da eine Angst (wenn nicht schon Panik) vorherrschte, an Board würde es nicht sittsam und moralisch ehrenhaft zugehen #6
> 
> 
> 
> Nikmark



Ich kann den Kaptiän nur gratulieren . Denn ein Nebelhorn braucht er nicht mehr auf der Tour . Von überall her  wird es klingen :
*TATÜTATA TATÜTATA TATÜTATA  *​ |jump: |jump: |jump: |jump:|jump:​
Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## symphy (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@Nikmark

und immer sittsam


----------



## oh-nemo (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, ich bin stolz und glücklich Euch bei der Tour begleiten zu dürfen #6
> 
> 
> @ Oh Nemo
> Schicke mir bitte Deine Bankverbindung


Hai Nikmark
Willkommen an Board #h
Das "Finanzielle" büdde mit "Bootsmann HH" regeln.
Peer hat den Platz ja erst "geräumt" den Symphy dann an Dich weitergab.
Also büdde die € 25,- an Peer überweisen.
Schick Ihm doch mal ne PN


----------



## Gast 1 (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin an Alle,

ich bin umgezogen und wohne jetzt in Oldenburg /Old.

Das kam sehr überraschend und daher werde ich vorraussichtlich nicht an der Tour teilnehmen können.

Ihr könnt mich von der Ersatzliste streichen.

Schade:c:c:c


----------



## symphy (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@NIKMARK



DAS GELD GEHT AN MICH UND KEINEN ANDEREN!!!#6  

Ich hatte es schon von mir aus überwiesen ,es ist auch schon bei ihm eingegangen ,also an mich bitte, hatte ich dir doch geschrieben ,müsste doch deutlich geschrieben worden sein   

Gruß MArtin


----------



## Doris (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@  All

Hallo, hier schreibt Doris, Nikmarks Frau.Ich muss die Kuddertour  für
Markus leider absagen. Wir haben das Geld dafür im Moment nicht, es
geht echt nicht, außerdem hat mein Göttergatte mich nicht vorher gefragt!
Bitte vergebt den Platz anderweitig. Markus ist sehr betrübt deswegen.
Aber es geht halt nicht anders!

Gruß, Doris


----------



## Nordangler (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Schade Doris, hätte dein Mann gerne kennengelernt. 
Nikmark beim nächsten Mal biste halt dabei.

Oh-Nemo stellste bitte die aktuelle Liste wieder rein??

Sven


----------



## goeddoek (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Moin an Alle,
> 
> ich bin umgezogen und wohne jetzt in Oldenburg /Old.
> 
> ...




Naja - Falk, dafür kannst Du ja mal mit mir'n Bierchen trinken und ein bischen "Fachsimpeln" #g 

|welcome: in Oldenburg |laola: |laola:


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Doris schrieb:
			
		

> @  All
> 
> Hallo, hier schreibt Doris, Nikmarks Frau.Ich muss die Kuddertour  für
> Markus leider absagen. Wir haben das Geld dafür im Moment nicht, es
> ...



Moin Doris/Markus!

Das ist sehr schade für Euch- Nikmark#t 
Wir werden schon einen gleichwertigen Ersatz finden.

MFG

Kai


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Wie schöööön, dass ihr mich alle vermisst habt #6  und suuuper, dass der Counter weiter lief....#6 |rolleyes 

*NUR noch 28 Tage...*


----------



## symphy (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*Wer also noch mit willbitte PN an mich senden ,und Geld an mich überweisen bitte#6*


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Was Dennis Du bist schon zu hause... So ein mist Deine Süße hat mir noch gesagt dass Du erst Morgen kommst... 

Naja muss ich heute eben was anderes machen---- äh ich geh Angeln bis später! :q


----------



## symphy (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ Doris

hatte dir ne PN geschickt wegen der Tour


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

So bin wieder zurück.... mir war fleissig! Auch wenn diese Brummer keine Spaß mehr im Drill liefern....








...scheiss Dorschangeln :q 
Nu zieh doch mal!!! -Was das soll ein Drill sein-- das kann ja meine Oma besser! :q


----------



## oh-nemo (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moinsen Junx #h
@Nikmark,schade.Vielleicht beim näxtn Mal.

Kai-RD,hübscher Fisch


----------



## Honeyball (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Das habe ich ihm auch per PN schon gesagt und fürchterlichstes angedroht, falls er nicht über den Freischütz kommt.
> Er wird dann unter der "Arena auf Schalke" seine letzte Ruhe finden |supergri
> 
> Nikmark



Hi zusammen,

bin gerade gestern abend von der Familientour zurück (*offiziellhierzurückmeld*) und hab sowohl Deine PN als auch die Absage durch Deine Frau gelesen (den Rest seh ich mir später an)
Also, Nikmark: Sollte das irgendwas bringen oder ändern, Du kannst natürlich in 'nem Auto, das ohnehin die Strecke fährt, einfach so und ohne irgendwelche Kosten mit drinsitzen und dann zufällig zur rechten Zeit am rechten Ort sein.


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 27 Tage...*


----------



## oh-nemo (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Bezahlt haben bereits :m

1.Lotte
2.Nordangler
3.Für Symphy jetzt COTTONFOX
4.RaubfischerRD
5.Pitus02
6.jigrunner
7.Heggi
8.Seeteufelfreund
9.ralle
10.Pete
11.Stingray
12.oh-nemo
13.Angelcarsten
14.Bulli
15.Happy
16.Jelle
17.Honeyball
18.Hinnerk
19.Marco H.
20.Kollege 1 von Marco
21.Kollege 2 von Marco
22.Reppi
23.Norgeklaus
24.Stadtmaus
25.stefanwitteborg
26.Hornhechteutin
27.Hendrik
28.Dennis
29.Laggo
30.oppa 23
31.Toto


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Jörg danke für die aktuelle Liste!

ich war heute auch wieder fleissig! Hat schon besser gekämpft als der von gestern! :q


----------



## oh-nemo (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Jörg danke für die aktuelle Liste!
> 
> ich war heute auch wieder fleissig! Hat schon besser gekämpft als der von gestern! :q


Saubär #6
War heute mit meinem lüdden los am Karpfenteich :m
Paar Karpfen,Schleie,Rotfedern,Graskarpfen und 1 Rotauge.
Aber alles kleine :m


----------



## symphy (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

COTTONFOX ist der neue Mitangler auf der Tour 



Wobei er noch nicht an mich überwiesen hat und somit NOCH nicht bezahlt hat  aber das wird bin ich mir sicher ,die Tage geschehen .


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@oh-Nemo
Mich bitte von der Ersatzliste streichen:m


----------



## Nordangler (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

So allmählich werde ich richtig geil auf die Tour. Hoffe das es meine Frau nicht mitkriegt. 

Sven


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@Symphy

Werde mich persöhnlich drum kümmern,das Cottonfox Dir das Geld überweist.
Nochmals danke das es geklappt hat.

Hoffe das wir Nikmark beim nächsten Törn begrüßen können.

Der   STF


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 26 Tage...*


----------



## oh-nemo (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@Angelfiete2001,geit kloar.


*So Leudde,alle haben bezahlt !!!*

1.Lotte
2.Nordangler
3.Sympfy/Cottonfox
4.RaubfischerRD
5.Pitus02
6.jigrunner
7.Heggi
8.Seeteufelfreund
9.ralle
10.Pete
11.Stingray
12.oh-nemo
13.Angelcarsten
14.Bulli
15.Happy
16.Jelle
17.Honeyball
18.Hinnerk
19.Marco H.
20.Kollege 1 von Marco
21.Kollege 2 von Marco
22.Reppi
23.Norgeklaus
24.Stadtmaus
25.stefanwitteborg
26.Hornhechteutin
27.Hendrik
28.Dennis
29.Laggo
30.oppa 23
31.Toto
32.jan 77


----------



## symphy (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ALL

steckt euch mal ordentlich Speicherkarten ein und macht schöne Bilder  und vor allem viele ,wenn ich schon nicht mitkommen kann würde ich gerne sehen was für ne nette Truppe sich da getroffen hat ,vielecht sogar das eine oder andere Video
 

Besondere Acht ist auf einen Mitangler zu legen ,dieser konnten schon in DK am Riff mit mir den Titel des :v bestreiten :g   (Insider)


----------



## hornhechteutin (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,


			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> @ALL
> 
> steckt euch mal ordentlich Speicherkarten ein und macht schöne Bilder  und vor allem viele ,wenn ich schon nicht mitkommen kann würde ich gerne sehen was für ne nette Truppe sich da getroffen hat ,vielecht sogar das eine oder andere Video
> 
> ...



Klar machen wir Martin und auf den kleinen ......... werden wir aufpassen |supergri |supergri .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Die Gummitanke (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Jo, denn mal viel Spaß auf der Kuttertour und dreht ordentlich Dorsche.
Hab das Ganze leider zu spät mitgekriegt, wäre gerne mitgekommen !!

Vielleicht wirds ja was bei der nächsten Kuttertour.

Franky vonne Tanke


----------



## Stingray (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				ThomasKubiak schrieb:
			
		

> Hab das Ganze leider zu spät mitgekriegt, wäre gerne mitgekommen !!
> 
> Vielleicht wirds ja was bei der nächsten Kuttertour.
> 
> Franky vonne Tanke


 
Ist richtig. Das kennen wir ja schon, was dann passiert währe. Erst mal zwei - drei Stunden Vorbereitungszeit, und dann mit son ollen Gummifisch wieder die Dickdorsche hochpumpen :m :m :m . Komm mal erst bei der nächsten Tour mit. Ich muß erst den Schock noch verdauen |supergri |supergri |supergri .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 25 Tage...*


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> Besondere Acht ist auf einen Mitangler zu legen ,dieser konnten schon in DK am Riff mit mir den Titel des :v bestreiten :g   (Insider)




Na da bin ich ja beruhigt, dass Du mich nicht meinen kannst! Ich habe noch nie auf der Ostsee ge:v. Noch nicht mal bei 8! Also kannst Du nur Björn meinen....


----------



## Bulli (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Na da bin ich ja beruhigt, dass Du mich nicht meinen kannst! Ich habe noch nie auf der Ostsee ge:v. Noch nicht mal bei 8! Also kannst Du nur Björn meinen....


 

Björn;+ wie jetzt meinst doch nicht mich oder?


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				bulli schrieb:
			
		

> Björn;+ wie jetzt meinst doch nicht mich oder?



Das vermag ich nicht zu sagen........:m


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,
mom Björn , war da nicht was auf Eurer Rifftour ? Da hat doch einer hier aus der Gegend am ersten Tag mehr unter Deck gelegen und nach KUUUUURRRRTTTT gerufen ?|supergri |supergri |supergri 
Hab da sowas in Euren Bericht gelesen oder hat das einer am Stammtisch erzählt |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> mom Björn , war da nicht was auf Eurer Rifftour ? Da hat doch einer hier aus der Gegend am ersten Tag mehr unter Deck gelegen und nach KUUUUURRRRTTTT gerufen ?|supergri |supergri |supergri
> Hab da sowas in Euren Bericht gelesen oder hat das einer am Stammtisch erzählt |kopfkrat |kopfkrat
> 
> ...




Reden wir hier nicht von der Ostsee??? Du kleiner An********r Du....... Warte ab ich hab das im Hinterstübchen. Wir kriegen Dich auch noch........|supergri


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 24 Tage...*


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Franky vonne Tanke!

Momentan ist doch ordentlich Bewegung in der Teilnehmerliste... vielleicht lässt sich da ja noch was machen :q


----------



## Kurzer (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hey Jungs,

hier gibbet ja nen "Count Downer"?! Moin Silverpasi!!! Klasse Einsatz von Dir!

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Jo Kurzer.... Ich dachte, dass muss hier auch rein......#6#6#6


----------



## symphy (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ich erinner mich da an so ein Bild  von einem Mann in rotem Kombi der unter Deck seelenruhig die Dubletten und triletten verpennt  :m  


Hmmm wer war das den noch mal ,Björn nee Henne hmmmm,nee auch nicht bleibt ja nur noch einer aus der Bande über ich nee ich auch nicht ich hatte das Klo reserviert zum :v 

aber da war doch noch einer ,ich komm nicht mhr drauf  :g


----------



## Bulli (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

 :m   schade finde das Bild nicht mehr


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr wollt. Björn war auch nicht gearde munter wegen der Welle und ich hab da gekotzt na und??? lol 

Ich kotze aber nicht auf der Ostsee..... Und das ist was wert.....:m


----------



## Honeyball (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kotze aber nicht auf der Ostsee..... Und das ist was wert.....:m


Du weißt gar nicht, was Dir da bis jetzt entgangen ist...:m |supergri 
(vor allem, wenn Jörg die Knipse nicht startklar hat und man den letzten Würger fast 'ne Minute rauszögern muss )


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ Honeyball

Aber selbst das ist Dir ja nicht schwer gefallen..... |wavey:


Der  STF


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 23 Tage...*


----------



## norge_klaus (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Männers !!!! Noch 23 Tage in Germany, aber ich trainiere noch 6 komplette Angeltage davon auf Tysnes ! No CHANCE ! Außer Stadtmaus !!!


----------



## Honeyball (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Klaus, hast Du hinsichtlich Übernachtung von Samstag auf Sonntag schon was gefunden ?

Oder hat noch jemand einen Tipp für eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit in der Nähe vom Griechen in Eckernförde ("in der Nähe" heißt für mich: "von dort aus noch problemlos zu Fuß erreichbar"  :q )


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 22 Tage...*


----------



## symphy (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@Seeteufelfreund

Das Geld ist gestern drauf gewesen,Danke an Cotton  

Somit ist es alles geregelt und Cottonfox ist der neue MITANGLER ,viel Spaß |rolleyes


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 21 Tage...*


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 20 Tage...*


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ Symphy
Hab doch gesagt,man muß der Jugend nur auf die Füße treten,dann klappt 
es schon.......

Der    STF


----------



## Stingray (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 19 Tage...*

Gruß Thomas


----------



## ralle (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hallo Jungs 

Leider gibt es ein Problem welches mir eine Teilnahme an der Tour eventuell nicht ermöglicht !

Da dies aber auch erst sehr kurzfristig vor der Tour sein kann, könnte für mich dann noch jemand mit !

Also wer noch Interesse hat und sich dann ev. kurzfristig für die Tour frei machen könnte , kann mich ja per PN mal anbeamen.


----------



## hornhechteutin (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,


			
				ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs
> 
> Leider gibt es ein Problem welches mir eine Teilnahme an der Tour eventuell nicht ermöglicht !
> 
> .



Och nöööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööö , wäre echt schade wenn es nicht klappen würde . Hatte mir so schön ausgemalen wie Du am Sonntag die 2 Portionen Grünkohl mit allem drum herum der See opferst im Duett mit Honeyball :q :q :q :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 18 Tage...*


----------



## Honeyball (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte mir so schön ausgemalen wie Du am Sonntag die 2 Portionen Grünkohl mit allem drum herum der See opferst im Duett mit Honeyball :q :q :q :q


Michael, Du glaubst doch nicht etwa, dass der Grünkohl uns zwei Tage schwer im Magen liegt.:m 
Ich hab den Dorschen Tastsiki versprochen!!! Die warten schon darauf#h


----------



## Nordangler (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Noch 2 Wochen und 3 Tage. Ich persönlich freue mich schon riesig auf die Tour und auf die Boardies, die ich noch nicht kenne. Natürlich freue ich mich auch die alten bekannten Boardies.
Mal schauen, wer wen nass macht.
Favoriten sind in meinen Augen Blauortsand und Sylver. Ich bin nur Mitläufer.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 17 Tage...*


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Favoriten sind in meinen Augen Blauortsand und *Sylver*. Ich bin nur Mitläufer.
> 
> Gruß Sven




Warum werd ich immer als Favorit dargestellt |kopfkrat ... Ich kann doch gar nicht angeln :c! Wenn ich mal einen Dorsch fange, dann bin ich äußerst glücklich!!! |rolleyes  

Nur mal so zur INFOOOO.... Wir haben einen echten 
*Landesverbandsmeister im Dorschpilken *mit an Board UUUUNNNND das ist der *Bulli (Björn)*.... Ich bin stolz jemanden zu kennen, der solche Titel eingefahren hat #6.... Björn ist mein Landesverbandsmeister der Meere! :q :q :q

Also wenn hier einer der Favorit ist, dann ist es Bulli... Ich verwette SEINE Angelrute, wenn er nicht gewinnt! :q :q :q #h


----------



## Bulli (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Warum werd ich immer als Favorit dargestellt |kopfkrat ... Ich kann doch gar nicht angeln :c! Wenn ich mal einen Dorsch fange, dann bin ich äußerst glücklich!!! |rolleyes
> 
> Nur mal so zur INFOOOO.... Wir haben einen echten
> *Landesverbandsmeister im Dorschpilken *mit an Board UUUUNNNND das ist der *Bulli (Björn)*.... Ich bin stolz jemanden zu kennen, der solche Titel eingefahren hat #6.... Björn ist mein Landesverbandsmeister der Meere! :q :q :q
> ...


 



|splatA REDEN WIR MORGEN MAL DRÜBER  |motz:


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,
|schild-g  Björn zu dem Titel . Wir werden dann mal auf Deine Kosten beim Stammtisch einen drauf trinken  |supergri |supergri .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Wieso wusste das noch keiner. Das weiß ich schon seit über einem Jahr..... :q

Auf Dein Angebot, dass wir auf seine Kosten einen kleinen Umtrunk nehmen ist perfekt! #6


----------



## Bulli (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso wusste das noch keiner. Das weiß ich schon seit über einem Jahr..... :q
> 
> Auf Dein Angebot, dass wir auf seine Kosten einen kleinen Umtrunk nehmen ist perfekt! #6


 

 #d  |abgelehn ich finde der Gastgeber schmeißt mal eine Runde:m


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Das wär auch mal ne nette Idee Björni!!! Das würd mich auch mal gefallen, wenn der Gastgeber nachm fetten Essen ne Runde Kurze ausgibt!!!!


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,


			
				bulli schrieb:
			
		

> #d  |abgelehn ich finde der Gastgeber schmeißt mal eine Runde:m



Könnte was werden |supergri , liegt an Euch |supergri . Hab da was mit Euch vor beim Stammtisch . Wenn dann alle artig *jaaaaaaaaaaaa* sagen , dann werden wir auch einen ausgeben |supergri |supergri .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Nöööö Micha..... Der Ausschank muss von alleine kommen, ohne dass wir Sitz machen müssen!


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Sei doch nicht immer so negativ eingestellt |supergri  und warte ab . Duuu wirst der erste sein der *jaaa* sagt |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ich bin doch nicht negativ eingestellt???? Auf was beziehst Du solche Dinge eigentlich.... :q.... Ich seh in meiner Antwort nichts negatives..... :q Ich schreie bestimmt nicht als erster............ Das überlass ich dem Landesverbandsmeister.


----------



## Stingray (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Wie jetzt Sylverpasi |kopfkrat . Schwäche ? Kein Counter #d ?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 15 Tage...*


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Männer´s,sagt mal,machen wir dies Jahr wieder ein Ü40 Dorsch wie
letztes Jahr ?????

Der   STF


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,
guuuute Idee , wäre dafür #6 |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Und alles unter 3 Flossen wird wieder zurückgesetzt........

Der   STF


----------



## Stingray (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Männer´s,sagt mal,machen wir dies Jahr wieder ein Ü40 Dorsch wie
> letztes Jahr ?????
> 
> Der STF


 
Nur alle Dorsche über 40 Pfund werden mitgenommen. Ja, das ist doch mal was ganz anderes #6 . Gute Idee :q !

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ich war mir ziemlich sicher, dass die ganzen Boardi-Kutter-Touren unter dem Motto: "Ü40" auch in Zukunft so ablaufen werden, denn die erste Tour kam mit diesem Motto sehr gut zurecht! #6#6#6

Jeder soll es so halten, wie er meint. Wenn er einen 38Pfd. Nemo mitnehmen will, dann ist das halt so. Da kann man nichts dran ändern, aber ich werde es so wie im letzten Jahr halten. Bei mir kommen nur die AB 40Pfd mit :q, vielleicht sogar die ab 45 Pfd., wenn es gut beisst!


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir kommen nur die AB 40Pfd mit :q, vielleicht sogar die ab 45 Pfd., wenn es gut beisst!


Kann jemand eine Waage mitbringen bitte , damit wir Dennis beim Wort nehmen können |supergri .

Micha


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Claus hat eine an Bord! 

Also da erst ab 40 mitgenommen wird ist doch wohl logisch! Schließlich müssen wir ja auch mit guten Beispiel vorran gehen.

Hab mal von so einer 2 Stück ü40 und der Rest ü50 Regelung gelesen. Finde ich nicht schlecht sollte aber jeder für sich selbst bestimmen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Micha.... Hast Du eigentlich verstanden, was ich mit Pfd. gemeint habe??? lolololol Pfd. ist der neue Verschlüsselungscode für cm....


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ne ne Dennis keine Ausreden |supergri  .
Hab da aber einen Vorschlag wie Du aus der Sache raus kommen könntest |supergri  . Wir haben bestimmt alle Durst auf See und ne Runde Korn könnten wir bestimmt alle vertragen |supergri .
Für alle Fälle hab ich Dein Posting schon ausgedruckt und in Folie verschweißt . Das hängen wir dann auf dem Kutter auf #6 |supergri |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Micha Du hast mehr Geld wie ich, also übertrage ich Dir den Ausschank...... #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 14 Tage...*


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Tja Männer wie die Zeit vergeht noch zwei Wochen! *freu*


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Komm Susanne auch mit???? :l:l:l


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,
mal wieder aktualiesiert und bis zum 2.11 werden noch Anmeldungen oder Änderungswüsche entgegen genommen |supergri 
*Grünkohlanmeldungen​*


1. Lotte
2. Sylverpasi
3. oh-nemo
4. Hendrik
5. bulli
6. ralle
7. hornhechteutin
8.The Duke
9. Hinnerk
10.Honeyball
11.fairplay 
12.Happy , bullis Vater
13.Heggi
14. Stephan
15. dat geit 
16.marioschreiber ??
17.Timo aus Köln
18.Klaus auch aus Köln
19.Reisender
20-24 . Freunde und Verwandschaft von Reisender 
25. Kumpel von fairplay

*Schnitzel oder Kinderteller  *
Carsten 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## symphy (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@Horneutin 

Die Lütte ist heute weg gegangen ..................hast ja nichts mehr hören lassen ,von daher so wie besprochen ,habe ich es vernommen .


Ja da ist ja bald das große Angeln angesagt ,hoffe es sind ein paar coole Pics am Start


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Dennis!

Nö! Die muss malochen....


----------



## angelcarsten (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> mal wieder aktualiesiert und bis zum 2.11 werden noch Anmeldungen oder Änderungswüsche entgegen genommen |supergri
> 
> 
> ...


 




Michael ich glaub da fehlt was bei deiner aufstellung|krach: |krach: |gr: 


bitte um nachtrag |supergri |supergri |supergri oder soll ich verhungern habe schon den längsten weg.


gruss carsten


----------



## oh-nemo (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> mal wieder aktualiesiert und bis zum 2.11 werden noch Anmeldungen oder Änderungswüsche entgegen genommen |supergri
> *Grünkohlanmeldungen​*


Gute resonanz hier beim "Grünkohlessen"
@Hornmichelhechteutin,nicht das wir zum sattwerden anschliessend noch zu 
Mc Donald müssen 
Is doch Grünkohl "satt" ,oder ? ? ?


----------



## hornhechteutin (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,


			
				angelcarsten schrieb:
			
		

> Michael ich glaub da fehlt was bei deiner aufstellung|krach: |krach: |gr:
> 
> 
> bitte um nachtrag |supergri |supergri |supergri oder soll ich verhungern habe schon den längsten weg.
> ...



Claudi bastelt gerade an einem Kinderteller für Dich Carsten :q  . Ne aber im ernst , ein Schinkenbrot haben wir für Dich immer . Trag ich gleich nach :q 

@oh-nemo 
da siehste mal was Du bei den letzten Stammtischen verpasst hast . Sogar Dennis ist satt geworden und der ist in der Wachstumphase :q .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## oh-nemo (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Grünkohl-Michi schrieb:
			
		

> Sogar Dennis ist satt geworden und der ist in der Wachstumphase :q


*lol*
:q Muß jetzt erstmal den Bildschirm wieder sauber machen,der Schluck Kaffee ist drauf gelandet :q


----------



## ralle (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hey Carsten 

auf die Liste kommt nur wer Grünkohl ißt !!!!!!!!!   

und du ißt doch gar kein Grünkohl ....  und Schnitzel am Grünkohltisch läuft nicht


----------



## hornhechteutin (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,


			
				ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Carsten
> 
> auf die Liste kommt nur wer Grünkohl ißt !!!!!!!!!
> 
> und du ißt doch gar kein Grünkohl ....  und Schnitzel am Grünkohltisch läuft nicht



Genauuuuuuu deshalb hatte hatte ich den Kleinen auch nicht mit auf der Liste :q . Aber wir sind ja nicht so . Könnte sein das gerstmiches Kiddis auch mit dabei sind und damit Carsten uns nicht in den Grünkohl sabbert :q  , kommt er dann an die Kindertisch :q  
Ach ja Claudi läßt fragen ob 10 Pfund Zucker reichen oder ob sie mehr besorgen soll ? :q 

Micha , der Wal aus Eutin


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

So .... Da meld ich mich mal wieder aus HH zurück! 

*
NUR noch 13 Tage...*


----------



## angelcarsten (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ralle ruhe|bla: |bla: |bla:


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 12 Tage...*


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 11 Tage...*


----------



## angelcarsten (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



Tach zusammen

Was ist denn hier los seid gestern kein Eintrag mehr;+ ;+ ;+ .


Seid ihr schon alle üben oder was#c #c #c #c ,ausser hornhecht der macht schon Grünkohl:v  oder mein 

KINDERSCHNITZEL|gr: |gr: |gr: .


Gruss Carsten


----------



## hornhechteutin (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin 

so gerstmichel mit Familie ist auch dabei . Also ist Carsten nicht so ganz alleine an seinem Kindertisch |supergri 

Hier mal die neuste Liste :q und bis zum 2.11 werden noch Anmeldungen oder Änderungswüsche entgegen genommen  

*Grünkohlanmeldungen*​



1. Lotte
2. Sylverpasi
3. oh-nemo
4. Hendrik
5. bulli
6. ralle
7. hornhechteutin
8.Heggis Frau
9. Hinnerk
10.Honeyball
11.fairplay 
12.Happy , bullis Vater
13.Heggi
14. Stephan
15. dat geit 
16.marioschreiber ??
17.Timo aus Köln
18.Klaus auch aus Köln
19.Reisender
20-24 . Freunde und Verwandschaft von Reisender 
25. Kumpel von fairplay
26-27 : gerstmichel und fruu

*Schnitzel oder Kindertellertisch   *​Carsten 
Kiddis von gerstmichel 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*NUR noch 10 Tage...*


----------



## Nordangler (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ich werde dann für euch am 3. die Toiletten freihalten. Grünkohl mit nem kurzen treibt.
Werden wahrscheinlich morgens 10 cm tiefer liegen und erst im Laufe des Vormittags eine Handbreit höher kommen. 
Wünsche euch guten Appetit !!!
Leider habe ich am 2. abends noch nen Termin. 

Sven


----------



## Pete (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

sven...da haust du aber was terminlich durcheinander...das gk-essen machen die jungs doch am 4.11....oder checke ich da jetzt was nicht...;+


----------



## oh-nemo (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> sven...da haust du aber was terminlich durcheinander...das gk-essen machen die jungs doch am 4.11....oder checke ich da jetzt was nicht...;+


Nochmal zum mitschreiben 
Freitag, 4.11. Stammtisch/Grünkohlessen in Eutin
Sonntag, 6.11.Kuddertour :m
Also Sven schwing Dich in die Karre und düs nach Eutin


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Der hat Schiss, der gute Sveni! :q Dafür gibt es nun wirklich keine gute Ausrede..... Wir sehen uns am 04.11.


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin 
joo Sven , dab ins Auto am 4.11 zum Stammtisch . Bettchen findet sich bestimmt auch noch für Dich falls Du nicht nach Hause kannst |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Und wenn sich kein Bettchen findet, dann darf er zwischen Dir und Claudi in der Furzrille schlafen :q:q:q....... Oder liegen da die Hundis???


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn sich kein Bettchen findet, dann darf er zwischen Dir und Claudi in der Furzrille schlafen :q:q:q....... Oder liegen da die Hundis???



Da schlafen die Wauwies |supergri  . Woher weißt Du das ? Aber die Körbe der Hunde sind groß genug als Bett |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Nordangler (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

So die Pilker für die Tombola sind fertig. Hoffe, das sie euch gefallen.
Als Zusatz spendet PMA und Nordanglershop noch zusätzlich Meereswobbler.
Hoffe, ihr seid damit einverstanden.

Sven


----------



## oh-nemo (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn sich kein Bettchen findet, dann darf er zwischen Dir und Claudi in der Furzrille schlafen :q:q:q....... ???


Alldder,das grenzt ja an Folter!!!
Das ist wahrlich der "gefährlichste" Ort auffer Welt.Stell Dir mal vor Michi geht Nachts
im Traum mit Sven in Clinch :q 
Und ausserdem warum heisst die *Furz*rille --- *Furz*rille ???
Denk mal drüber nach :q


----------



## oh-nemo (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> So die Pilker für die Tombola sind fertig. Hoffe, das sie euch gefallen.
> Als Zusatz spendet PMA und Nordanglershop noch zusätzlich Meereswobbler.
> Hoffe, ihr seid damit einverstanden.
> 
> Sven



 @Sven,astrein mit den Preisen #6
Bring doch bitte noch paar Pilker und Zubehör mit,wenn Du möchtest.
Dann kann ich mich noch mit dem einen oder anderen Köder direkt vor Ort "eindecken".
Geht das?
Und die Meereswobbler nicht vergessen


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Alldder,das grenzt ja an Folter!!!
> Das ist wahrlich der "gefährlichste" Ort auffer Welt.Stell Dir mal vor Michi geht Nachts
> im Traum mit Sven in Clinch :q
> Und ausserdem warum heisst die *Furz*rille --- *Furz*rille ???
> Denk mal drüber nach :q



löl Na erklär mir warum die *Furz*rille --- *Furz*rille heisst.....:q:q:q


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Jetzt wird´s kriminell...... *NUR noch 9 Tage...*


----------



## Honeyball (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Dennis, das mit der Furzrille erklär ich dir nach dem Grünkohl


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Dennis, das mit der Furzrille erklär ich dir nach dem Grünkohl



Schreib mir mal ne PN... Ich hab da so ne Ahnung..........|kopfkrat


----------



## Honeyball (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

So Mädel und Junx, wie der Counterpapst meldete: Jetzt wird's ernst. Die Rohlinge für die Namensschildchen sind gestern bei mir eingegangen. So, wie im letzten Jahr möchte ich den Echt-Vornamen in groß und den Boardienickname etwas kleiner drunter schreiben.
Ich hab hier mal die Bezahlt-Liste von der ersten Seite genommen und die mir bekannten Vornamen drangehängt.
Jetzt bitte ich Euch nur noch, die Lücken zu füllen bzw. zu korrigieren, wenn was falsch ist oder jemand seinen Vornamen nicht auf dem Schild haben möchte. Den Entwurf vom Schild stell ich dann später rein.

1.Lotte --> Stephan
2.Nordangler --> Sven
3.Cottonfox --> Jan
4.RaubfischerRD
5.Pitus02 --> Lars
6.jigrunner --> Stefan
7.Heggi --> Jürgen
8.Seeteufelfreund --> Martin
9.ralle --> Ralf
10.Pete --> Peter
11.Stingray --> Thomas
12.oh-nemo --> Jörg
13.Angelcarsten --> Carsten
14.Bulli --> Björn
15.Happy
16.Jelle
17.Honeyball --> Heinz-Peter
18.Hinnerk --> Heinrich
19.Marco H. --> Marco
20.Kollege 1 von Marco
21.Kollege 2 von Marco
22.Reppi --> Uwe
23.Norgeklaus --> Klaus
24.Stadtmaus --> Cathrin
25.Meeresangler_OH --> Jürgen
26.Hornhechteutin --> Michael
27.Hendrik --> Hendrik
28.Sylverpasi --> Dennis
29.Laggo --> Claas
30.oppa 23
31.Toto
32.jan 77 --> Jan


----------



## oh-nemo (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moinsen Junx #h
stefanwitteborg kann nicht mitfahren.
Meeresangler-oh möchte dafür einspringen.


----------



## goeddoek (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Junx |wavey: 

Kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen, dass noch jemand abspringt. Möchte aber der Vollständigkeit halber, dass goeddoek und Freundin aus der Ersatzliste gestrichen werden. Muss leider arbeiten  

Wünsche Euch bestes Wetter und gute Fänge. Viel Spass brauch ich nicht zu wünschen, den werdet Ihr mit der Truppe auf jeden Fall haben #6 

Und bitte schönen Bericht schreiben  

Petri Heil, Jungs


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ Alle aus dem Norden dieses Landes.....
Brauch mal Eure Hilfe.
Die im Anhang befindlichen Kaffeebecher wurden im Kaufhaus Stolz in Heiligenhafen gekauft,nun sind se putt.
Ich weiß nicht ob es das Kaufhaus nur in Heiligenhafen und Fehmarn gibt.
Sollte einer von Euch dies Wochenende dorthin fahren zum Angeln,oder es gibt ein solches Kaufhaus bei Ihm in der Nähe,wäre es sehr nett wenn er mir
je 2 dieser Becher mitbringen könnte zur Kuttertour,ist ein Geschenk für meine 
" Kleine ".Sie kosteten 5.99 je Becher,bitte auslegen,Geld gibt´s auf´m Kutter.
Hoffe das Ihr mir helfen könnt.
Vorab vielen dank.


Euer STF


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,


			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen Junx #h
> stefanwitteborg kann nicht mitfahren.
> Meeresangler-oh möchte dafür einspringen.



spricht doch nichts dagegen oder ?|supergri |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> @ Alle aus dem Norden dieses Landes.....
> Brauch mal Eure Hilfe.
> Die im Anhang befindlichen Kaffeebecher wurden im Kaufhaus Stolz in Heiligenhafen gekauft,nun sind se putt.
> Ich weiß nicht ob es das Kaufhaus nur in Heiligenhafen und Fehmarn gibt.
> ...



Ich versuch hier in Eutin mal mein Glück , vielleicht klappt es ja |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Honeyball (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hihi, der Schalke-Stefan muss sicherlich noch den Schock verdauen|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Honeyball (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@Jörg
Ich hab's in der Namensliste schon geändert.
Kannst Du bitte da mal draufschauen, ob Du die fehlenden Namen ergänzen kannst (vielleicht anhand der Überweisungen).


----------



## stefanwitteborg (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@honeyball...ist mir zuviel Fahrerei, bin die Woche erst in Ostfreisland und würde dann von da fahren...also no chance irgendwo mitzufahren oder jemanden mitzunehmen...und dann aleine nach so einem Tag die Kilometer zurück ist ätzend...
..wünsche euch aber viel Spaß...


----------



## angelcarsten (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Tach


Scheiss auf die paar Kilometer für diesen Spass ist kein weg soweit.

Nur zurück mit den Anhänger das ist Mist wegen den vielen Dorschis.    

Gruss Carsten


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> So Mädel und Junx, wie der Counterpapst meldete: Jetzt wird's ernst. Die Rohlinge für die Namensschildchen sind gestern bei mir eingegangen. So, wie im letzten Jahr möchte ich den Echt-Vornamen in groß und den Boardienickname etwas kleiner drunter schreiben.
> Ich hab hier mal die Bezahlt-Liste von der ersten Seite genommen und die mir bekannten Vornamen drangehängt.
> Jetzt bitte ich Euch nur noch, die Lücken zu füllen bzw. zu korrigieren, wenn was falsch ist oder jemand seinen Vornamen nicht auf dem Schild haben möchte. Den Entwurf vom Schild stell ich dann später rein.
> 
> ...




Hallo Honey!

Kannst Du die Nicks noch ändern? Wenn nicht auch net noch schlimm hier meine Daten:

Torsk_RD - Kai


----------



## Stingray (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin

Sehe gerade das es RaubfischerRD nicht mehr gibt. Dann ist ja wieder ein Platz frei, oder |kopfkrat     ???

Gruß Thomas


----------



## oh-nemo (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> @Jörg
> Ich hab's in der Namensliste schon geändert.
> Kannst Du bitte da mal draufschauen, ob Du die fehlenden Namen ergänzen kannst (vielleicht anhand der Überweisungen).


Hi Honey #h
4.Kai,bin mir aber nicht sicher,da er abundzu seine Identität wechselt :q
15.bulli´s Vater,vielleicht weiß Dennis wie er heißt
16.Blauortsand-heißt Jelle mit Vornamen 
20. & 21. Bitte ne PN an Marco H.
ebenfalls an
30.Oppa23 und 
31.Toto
obwohl er Lotto heißen könnte


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ hornhechteutin

Hi,Micha,sag mal bescheid wenn Du was gesehen hast....


Der  STF


----------



## Marco.H (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hallo Jungs , |wavey: 

Ich habe Honey eine PN geschickt wegen der Nicks

muss er halt nur noch Aktualisieren

Gruß

Marco.H


----------



## Nordangler (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Jörg sollte kein Problem sein. Habe reichlich mit. Und extra zur Kuddertour gibt es 2 Neuheiten. ;-)
Mr. Crap und Spongebob als Pilker. Hoffe, das ich sie bis dahin fertig habe. Das heißt Mr. Crap ist fertig, fehlt als nur Spongebob. Ist ne Erfindung meiner Göttergattin.
Wobbler sind auch vorrätig.
Hoffe jemand hilft tragen!!!

Sven

Sven


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin
> 
> Sehe gerade das es RaubfischerRD nicht mehr gibt. Dann ist ja wieder ein Platz frei, oder |kopfkrat     ???
> 
> Gruß Thomas




:e :e mach kein Scheiss! :e :e




:q da versteh ich keinen Spaß :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe jemand hilft tragen!!!
> 
> Sven
> 
> Sven



Brauchste nicht kannst so 
an den Kutter "andocken" und abkippen:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> 4.Kai,bin mir aber nicht sicher,da er abundzu seine Identität wechselt :q



muss ich ja wenn Du alter Stalker mir immer auflauerst :g


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,
bulli´s Papa heißt Klaus 

@Seeteufelfreund
klaaaar mach ich glatt mit 2 t |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Stingray (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> :e :e mach kein Scheiss! :e :e
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

@ Torsk_RD #h 

  :q :q .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## oh-nemo (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> 2 Neuheiten. ;-)
> Mr. Crap und Spongebob als Pilker. Hoffe, das ich sie bis dahin fertig habe. Das heißt Mr. Crap ist fertig, fehlt als nur Spongebob. Ist ne Erfindung meiner Göttergattin.
> Wobbler sind auch vorrätig.
> Hoffe jemand hilft tragen!!!
> ...


Ich will sofort n Foto 
Ich bin bereit,ichbinbereit....


----------



## Nordangler (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hier von Mr. Crap ein Foto Jörg.


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Micha hat es schon richtig gesagt... Bulli´s Dad heißt Klaus. Sein Nick ist HAPPY! Nur noch mal ne Ergänzung.... #6.


----------



## Bulli (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Micha hat es schon richtig gesagt... Bulli´s Dad heißt Klaus. Sein Nick ist HAPPY! Nur noch mal ne Ergänzung.... #6.


 

Habe Honeyball doch schon lange eine PN geschickt:m


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Entschuldigung..........!


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hier mal ein Bild vom Sponge!







MFG

Kai


----------



## Bulli (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Entschuldigung..........!


 

Kein Thema...........!


----------



## Stingray (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Hier von Mr. Crap ein Foto Jörg.


 
Och, das Ding ist ja schon alt. Den hast Du ja schon getestet. Da war ich bei  . Und dann hängt da noch so eine olle Bondexfliege #d . Die geht ja nun gar nicht  .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

HAHAHA da wollte der Sveni uns doch alt erprobten Schrott als "Neu" aufm Tisch knallen wa??? Nee nee nee..... Ich lass meine Geheimköder wohl doch zu Hause.......:q:q:q


----------



## Pete (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

so, nu is bald nich mehr zeit...norge klaus steckt sicher noch mit vaddi in norge...ich weiß nu immer noch nicht, wo ich samstag abend mein köpfchen betten darf....honeyball...hast du nu schon was gebucht????

und wo bitte treffen wir uns am samstag abend  ... bleibts beim griechen???? wo finden wir den????


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> so, nu is bald nich mehr zeit...norge klaus steckt sicher noch mit vaddi in norge...ich weiß nu immer noch nicht, wo ich samstag abend mein köpfchen betten darf....honeyball...hast du nu schon was gebucht????
> 
> und wo bitte treffen wir uns am samstag abend  ... bleibts beim griechen???? wo finden wir den????



Warum rufst Du nicht einfach mal Klaus an?

www.hochseeangeln-eckernfoerde.de

da hat da bestimmt was und schön günstig


----------



## Nordangler (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Stingray der hatte auf der MS Blauort einweihung. Also keine 4 Wochen alt.
Du bist ja auch dann der einzige vom Board der ihn kennt. ;-)
Außerdem mußte ich ihn ja testen.

Sven


----------



## Stingray (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Stingray der hatte auf der MS Blauort einweihung. Also keine 4 Wochen alt.
> Du bist ja auch dann der einzige vom Board der ihn kennt. ;-)
> Außerdem mußte ich ihn ja testen.
> 
> Sven


 
Und den Test hat er bestanden #6 .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Nordangler (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> Und den Test hat er bestanden #6 .
> 
> Gruß Thomas




:m  daaaaaanke!!!! :m 

Sven


----------



## Honeyball (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> so, nu is bald nich mehr zeit...norge klaus steckt sicher noch mit vaddi in norge...ich weiß nu immer noch nicht, wo ich samstag abend mein köpfchen betten darf....honeyball...hast du nu schon was gebucht????
> 
> und wo bitte treffen wir uns am samstag abend  ... bleibts beim griechen???? wo finden wir den????


Ich hatte von Klaus noch keine Antwort und bin dann einfach mal auf www.eckernfoerde.de gegangen. Nach ein paar Klicks findet man dort eine Möglichkeit zum Online-Buchen. Dort habe ich ein Doppelzimmer für 44,- EUR (Zimmer pro Nacht, also 22,- p.P.) in Hafennähe (Jungfernstieg) festgemacht.

Der einzige Grieche in Eckernförde, den ich im Internet gefunden habe, ist La Taverna, Kieler Str., liegt zwischen Reeperbahn und Jungfernstieg (ich rede wirklich von Eckernförde !!! ) ebenfalls in Hafennähe und nur wenige Schritte von unserer Unterkunft entfernt (besser is das :m ). Habe unten mal einen Stadtplan zusammengestückelt und die beiden Straßen grün ausgemalt.

Was ich noch nicht rausgefunden habe ist, wo die Simone konkret liegt, aber das wird sich vor Ort finden.
Vorschlag zum Ablauf am Samstagnachmittag/-abend:
Hinnerk und ich werden am Samstag nach Ausschlafen, Grünkohl verdauen und ausgiebigem Frühstück von Eutin rüberdüsen, den Liegeplatz der Simone und La Taverna suchen und dort einen Tisch für den Abend reservieren. Dazu bräuchte ich bis dahin mal eine ungefähre Personenzahl. Wer also alles abends mit zum Griechen will, schreit bitte einmal laut "hier". 
Im letzten Jahr haben wir einen ersten Treffpunkt beim Einlaufen des Kutters um 17:00 Uhr vereinbart. Dies können wir ja diesmal genauso machen. 

Hier die aktualisierte Namensliste: (Kumpel 2 von Marco hat noch keinen Nickname _und oppa 23 fehlt noch, aber er wird das ja bestimmt mal lesen, ansonsten gibt's ne PN_ :m)

1.Lotte -->	 		Stephan
2.Nordangler --> 	   		Sven
3.Cottonfox --> 			Jan
4.Torsk_RD --> 			Kai
5.Pitus02 --> 			Lars
6.jigrunner --> 			Stefan
7.Heggi --> 			Jürgen
8.Seeteufelfreund --> 		Martin
9.ralle --> 			Ralf	
10.Pete --> 			Peter
11.Stingray --> 			Thomas
12.oh-nemo --> 			Jörg
13.Angelcarsten --> 		Carsten
14.Bulli --> 			Björn
15.Happy --> 			Klaus
16.Blauortsand --> 		Jelle
17.Honeyball --> 			Heinz-Peter
18.Hinnerk --> 			Heinrich
19.Marco H. --> 			Marco
20.Takoda (Koll.1 v. Marco) --> 	Thorsten
21.Kollege 2 von Marco  --> 	Mehmed
22.Reppi --> 			Uwe
23.Norgeklaus --> 		Klaus
24.Stadtmaus --> 		Cathrin
25.Meeresangler_OH --> 		Jürgen
26.Hornhechteutin --> 		Michael
27.Hendrik --> 			Hendrik
28.Sylverpasi --> 			Dennis
29.Laggo --> 			Claas
30.oppa 23 --> 			Björn
31.Toto --> 			Thorsten
32.jan 77 --> 			Jan


----------



## oppa 23 (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin,
mein name ist Björn
und dann noch mal ne frage an alle suche ne mitfahr gelegenheit nach Eckernförde!!! Komme aus Einbeck das liegt fast an der A7 bei Northeim
Also wenn dort einer lang kommt und noch Platz hat soll er sich mal melden!


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*Jetzt wird´s kriminell...... NUR noch 8 Tage...*


----------



## hornhechteutin (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,
hätte ich doch glatt was vergessen |supergri  .
Schönen Gruß von Claudi , der Grünkohlköchin |supergri .
Der Stammtisch fängt um 19 Uhr an und wir haben ein bischen Rahmenprogramm für Euch *aber *

*Grünkohlessen beginnt pünklich um 20 Uhr * gell Dennis ?


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Wenn Du noch einmal auf die Verspätung vom vor vor vor vorletzten Stammtisch andeutest, dann komm ich nicht..... :q:q:q


----------



## Toto (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Honey #h
> 4.Kai,bin mir aber nicht sicher,da er abundzu seine Identität wechselt :q
> 15.bulli´s Vater,vielleicht weiß Dennis wie er heißt
> 16.Blauortsand-heißt Jelle mit Vornamen
> ...


 

halt stop ... nu mal langsam.
das hatte rein gar nix mit Lotto zu tun .... ich hab mir diesen letzten Platz doch ehrlich erschlichen ... |kopfkrat 

Nein im Ernst, das war wohl echt Glück und ich bin ja auch auf jeden Fall dabei, aber wie das so ist im Leben, die Regierung ist noch unentschlossen ob und wenn ja von wann bis wann ....

@ honeyball 
Nen Platz beim Griechen kannst Du aberauf jeden Fall schon mal für mich einplanen ..


----------



## Blauortsand (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Irgendwann in den nächsten 3 Tagen dürfte erfahrungsgemäß noch der Platz von Reppi zu vergeben sein da Ihm normalerweise immer so eine Woche vorher wieder 10 000 andere Dinge einfallen die unabdingbar sind also wird sich das Platzkarussell für alle Wartenlistengeplakten wohl noch einmal drehen - also immer noch mal reinschauen

Los Uwe bin schon gespannt was noch dazwischen kommt!!!


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ All

Habe jetzt die Info´s ,wo die Simone liegt ( wo meine liegt weiß ich  ).
Auf Honeyball´s Karte die Kielerstr.rechts rein,den Jungfernsteg immer gerade aus,bis zum Ende ( Hafen ).
Dort Parkplatz der Reederei wohl vorhanden.

@ Oh-nemo

Wann soll denn die Tombola stattfinden,wegen des Preises,den meine
" kleine " stiftet.

Der   STF


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

da wo der rote punkt ist liegt der Dampfer (nicht zu übsehen) 
Und wo der schwarze ist könnt Ihr parken.

Samstag um 17 Uhr bei der Simone treffen geht klar! Danach zu Griechen-


MELD


----------



## Stingray (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> @ All
> 
> Habe jetzt die Info´s ,wo die Simone liegt ( wo meine liegt weiß ich  ).
> Auf Honeyball´s Karte die Kielerstr.rechts rein,den Jungfernsteg immer gerade aus,bis zum Ende ( Hafen ).


 
Man, dann muß ich nicht weit fahren #6 . Das hört sich ja nach Hamburg an  .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## hornhechteutin (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,
hab ich aaaallllter Mann vielleicht was überlesen denn ich finde nichts wann wir uns vorm Kudder treffen :c . Abfahrt 7 Uhr treffen vorm Kudder 6,30 Uhr zwecks Auslosung der Plätze ? Fahren die Malenter , Eutiner und sonstige die wir auf dem Weg dahin aufgabeln im Konvoi ?
Fragen über Fragen  

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ Tork_RD

Hi,besser hätte ich es auch nicht machen können,super !!!!!

Der   STF


----------



## Toto (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

so, regierung hat sich entschieden, ich hab freie Zeiteinteilung #6 

*Daher hab ich auch grade mit Claus gesprochen um mich für den 05.11. anzumelden, und siehe da es sind wohl noch einige Plätze für die Testtour am Samstag frei ... auf gehts Jungs #: *



grüße
Thorsten


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

MoinMoin!

Also ja *Treffen ist um 6.30 Uhr* vor/auf dem Kutter (je nach Wetter)!

Für alle Grünkohlesser kann ich den Samstag auf dem Kutter nur empehlen!
Leute tut Euer Umgebung den Gefallen! (war das gerade ne Brüllmücke? :q)


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Micha.... Ich wäre dafür, wenn die Malenter und Eutiner zusammen fahren. Ich kenn mich da z.B. gar nicht aus. Ich geh mal davon aus, dass Henne bei mir mitfährt oder ich bei ihm.... Vielleicht sogar noch der Jörch. Da sollte er mal was zu sagen.....


----------



## hornhechteutin (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,
würde ich auch gut finden Dennis . Hab mir gerade per Routenplaner mal den Weg ausgedruckt , der rechnet mit einer Fahrzeit von 1 1/2 Std . Bin Beifahrer von Heggi und könnte so den Pfadfinder machen |supergri . Rest können wir ja beim Stammtisch bekakeln |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,

@angelcarsten 
durch Mehrheitsbeschuß Deiner Mitamtischsitzer ( Kiddis von gerstmichel |supergri )wurde Pommes als Beilage für den Kindertisch ausgewählt |supergri |supergri |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Stingray (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*@ Jan77 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Kannst Du fahren ??? Mir hat so ein Honk mein Auto zerschrettert :c . Totalschaden :c :c :c . Kann mit ihm nur noch Kurzstrecken fahren. Und bis der wieder hingedengelt ist, dauert noch. Spritgelt ist kein Thema !!!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Honeyball (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Stingray,
im Notfall können wir Euch beide in Hamburg am Freitag irgendwo vom Straßenrand kratzen und zum Grünkohlessen schleppen.
Musst aber bei Micha noch nach'm Bettchen fragen und Dir was für Samstag auf Sonntag suchen (s. Furzrille) |supergri :m


----------



## ralle (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs
> 
> Leider gibt es ein Problem welches mir eine Teilnahme an der Tour eventuell nicht ermöglicht !
> 
> ...




Moin Jungs


Bin nun definitiv doch dabei !!

Freu mich schon riesig - denn nach dem Haufen Schei** der letzten Wochen kann ne Abwechslung nicht schaden .

Also  bis dann und Gruß ralle


----------



## Laggo (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@Stingray

Ich kann dich auch irgendwo auflesen, bin bis jetzt noch allein im Auto|wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*Jetzt wird´s kriminell...... NUR noch 7 Tage...*


----------



## angelcarsten (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Tach zusammen


Hornhecht das ist mir egal was die kiddis essen hauptsache keine Grünkohl  .

Ralf super das es doch bei dir geht,schick mir nochmal eine pm wenn es dann losgehen soll am Freitag.


So bis denne  freue mich schon riesig auf die Tour:m :m :m 



Gruss Carsten


----------



## ralle (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				angelcarsten schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen
> 
> 
> Hornhecht das ist mir egal was die kiddis essen hauptsache keine Grünkohl  .
> ...




schalt mal dein handy ein !!

habs heut schon 20 mal probiert |wavey: 

oder ruf mich mal an |director:


----------



## Stingray (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ Honeyball und Laggo

Ihr seit einfach super #6 !! Danke ! Aber Jan und ich wollten sowieso zusammen fahren. Wenn es nicht geht, melde ich mich noch mal bei Euch.
Und noch mal vielen Dank #6 #6 !!!!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*Jetzt wird´s kriminell...... NUR noch 6 Tage...*


----------



## oppa 23 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin,
Muß schweren herzens absagen!#q Mußleider sonntag abend in die Nachtschicht und kann auch nicht die Schicht tauschen!
kotzt mich voll an!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Also kann einer nachrücken 
Der kann sich dann mit einer PN melden wegen dn Geld!?


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Oppa!

Schade kann man nichts machen- also wer mit will einfach melden!


@ All Habt Ihr schon Wetterinfos bekommen?


----------



## oppa 23 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ja ist wirklich schade! Aber die arbeit geht leider vor leider!
Währe gerne dabei gewesen war bei marcis tour schon ganz lustig und dies mal sicherlich auch!


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*Jetzt wird´s kriminell...... NUR noch 5 Tage...*


----------



## pitus02 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				oppa 23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ist wirklich schade! Aber die arbeit geht leider vor leider!
> Währe gerne dabei gewesen war bei marcis tour schon ganz lustig und dies mal sicherlich auch!




Hallo Björn !

Yep is schade, wie gesagt tut mir echt leid für Dich 

habe eben wie besprochen  das Geld  überwiesen:m 

Setzt doch bitte   Keule mit auf die Liste


----------



## Keule (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ oppa 23: Schade für dich um die Tour aber ich hoffe ich werde dich würdig "vertreten"...

Das Finanzielle scheint geklärt - dank an meinen Sponsor, pitus02. thx :k
Klärt mich bitte noch darüber auf, ob ich "der Nachrücker für oppa23" bin/werde...

Keule


----------



## Pete (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

hi, ihr kudderexperten...pilken wir alle oder gibts ne freie köderwahl???
wenn letzteres, würde ich gern ein paar watties mitnehmen wollen...wie und wo komm ich an sowas ran in eckernförde...könnte einer der teinehmenden aus der ecke dies deichseln??? brauche nur 20 stück zum testen...


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*Jetzt wird´s kriminell...... NUR noch 4 Tage...*


----------



## Laggo (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



> hi, ihr kudderexperten...pilken wir alle oder gibts ne freie köderwahl???
> wenn letzteres, würde ich gern ein paar watties mitnehmen wollen...wie und wo komm ich an sowas ran in eckernförde...könnte einer der teinehmenden aus der ecke dies deichseln??? brauche nur 20 stück zum testen...



Ich würd auch gerne n paar Watties baden, wer kann da was organiseren ???


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin!

Das wäre ja noch schöner wenn wir die Köder/Angelart vorschreiben...

Das kann jeder halten wie er will!!!!!!!!! Und wenn Ihr Gummibärchen badet!

Wenn einer günstig an Wattis kommt würde ich es auch gerne mal versuchen!


----------



## oppa 23 (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

ja das ärgert mich schon das ich nicht mit kommen kann!!!!
Aber ich hoffe ich habe in Keule einen waren verträter!?


----------



## Nordangler (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Kann einer für mich ein Paket Seeringelwürmer mitnehmen?? Wollte evtl auch mit dem Buttlöffel angeln bei ruhiger See. Geld gibt es dann für die Seeringelwürmer gleich bei der Ankunft.

Sven


----------



## Marco.H (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin .....Nordangler , Torsk RD , Laggo , Pete.. ,#h 

ich habe gerade mit meinem Köderlieferanten gesprochen 

und dieser hat mir dann zu gesagt das ich noch Wattis und 

Seeringelwürmer bekomme ........... .

bringe diese dann mit

Gruß

Marco.H


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Was ist das schlimmste vor so einer Tour.....??? Naaaaaa...????


































































WENN DIE VERKACKTE DIGICAM IM ARSCH IST!!!! Ich hab dermaßen Hass!!! #q#q#q:r:r:r:c:c:c


----------



## oh-nemo (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Marco.H schrieb:
			
		

> Moin .....Nordangler , Torsk RD , Laggo , Pete.. ,#h
> 
> ich habe gerade mit meinem Köderlieferanten gesprochen
> 
> ...


Aber erstmal meinen allerherzlichsten Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag #h
Mach es nicht so dolle 
Spitze Marco,das Du Dich um die Würmer kümmerst #6
Ist ja nicht mehr lang hin.


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Jau Marco.... Auch von mir die herzlichsten Glückwünsche zum B-Day!!! Dat schreit ja nach einem herrlichem Gesöff aufm Kudder :m


----------



## Nordangler (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Würg immer diese Säufer!!!!!!!!!!




Ähm ich hätte dann gerne einen Wiskey !!!!


Sven


----------



## Marco.H (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Danke Jungs , #h 

werde mich Sonntag darum Kümmern ..................

bringe ein paar Kurze mit .....

Na das wird ja für mich ein geschleppe ; Ruten und zubehör .. 

Schnapps ... Würmer  und mich   und dann Abends

Pokal , Leere Flaschen und Fisch und mich ...|supergri 

Gruß

Marco.H


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ marco Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!! #h 

Super dass Du Dich um die Würmer kümmerst!#6 


@ Dennis Ich glaube Du wärst nicht der einzige mit ner Cam  Meine Sony wird u.a. mit am Start sein :m  Und vielleicht auch noch die Videocam mal sehen ob ich die Suse aus dem Kreutz leiern kann |wavey:


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,
auch von mir Marco |schild-g 

@all
will Euch ja nicht den Spaß verderben aber war Samstag sleber raus und Sonntag mit der AB Prominez Thomas9904 und Dok in Heiligenhafen . Der beste Kutter hatte bei 50 Anglern 14 Dorsche :c :c :c 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hallo Micha!

Da hast de den Fehler doch schon erklannt- Heiligenhafen! :q

Ne mal im ernst wir haben am Sonntag ganz gut gefangen (Trolling) die "Pilker" etwas weiter draussen hatten die Boote voll-


----------



## oh-nemo (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> auch von mir Marco |schild-g
> 
> @all
> ...


Wie Du schon schreibst Michael,Du warst in Heiligenhafen.
Wir fahren ja deshalb von Eckernförde raus.
Und was auch nicht schlecht ist....der Wind dreht von Ost nach West.
http://www.nautische-veroeffentlichung.de/wetter/kib_anfrage.php
Das wird schon #6


----------



## oh-nemo (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Micha!
> 
> Da hast de den Fehler doch schon erklannt- Heiligenhafen! :q
> 
> Ne mal im ernst wir haben am Sonntag ganz gut gefangen (Trolling) die "Pilker" etwas weiter draussen hatten die Boote voll-


Torsk,Du warst schneller


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ oh-nemo :q zwei Dumme ein Gedanke! :q


----------



## Stingray (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> auch von mir Marco |schild-g
> 
> @all
> ...


 
Ja und |kopfkrat . Solange Marco ( Auch von mir |birthday: !!! ) genug Kurze mit hat |supergri . Und was willst Du mit dem ganzen Fisch ? Da stinken doch nur die Finger von  !!!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Genau solche Antimotivationsposts brauchen wir net :q

Ausserdem ist da ja auch noch ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied....


----------



## Nordangler (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Michael überleg doch einmal. Du hattest Thomas mit und der ist auch noch Schwabe. Sogesehen hattest du den persönlichen Geiz mit an Board.  ;-9
Da wunderst du dich noch, das ihr nichts fangt??
Bei Schwaben beißen unsere Dorsche nicht, denn auch sie haben ihren Stolz. 
Sonntag zeigen wir, was angeln und fangen heißt.


Sven


----------



## norge_klaus (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ohne jetzt im ganzen Thread wühlen zu müssen, da ich gerade erst vom Trainingsangeln aus Norge zurück bin, wer kann noch eine preiswerte Unterkunft für Stadtmaus und mich empfehlen. Prima wäre, wenn wir Pete auch noch unterbekommen könnten. Sollte aber am besten ein separates Einzelzimmer sein. Und nicht so weit weg vom Griechen...........zu Fuß nach Hause am Samstag ist besser !

PS: gibts in der ostsee auch leng, hahe mich gerade so schön eingeangelt!

gruß norge_klaus


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hallo Norge_Klaus ruf einfach mal bei Claus Lutz(Skipper) durch 
www.hochseeangeln-eckernfoerde.de der hat bestimmt was


----------



## Honeyball (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

aber soviel ich weiß ist das Gästehaus etwas weiter entfernt (Auto erforderlich).
Das schränkt die Bewegungsfreiheit vom Griechen aus etwas ein...


----------



## oh-nemo (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Norge_Klaus ruf einfach mal bei Claus Lutz(Skipper) durch
> www.hochseeangeln-eckernfoerde.de der hat bestimmt was


Ja Klaus mach das doch.

So meine Herzallerliebsten,habt Ihr schon ein wenig Vorfreude :q ???
Wir treffen uns am Sonntag um 06.30 vor der MS Simone.
Da werden dann die Plätze "verlost" und die "Tombola" findet statt.
Der Wind dreht wohl auf West,was kein schlechtes Zeichen ist.
Marco macht den Wattwurmlieferanten.Abrechnen könnt Ihr dann ja vor Ort mit Marco.
Ich freu mich schon riesig auf die Tour und Euch #h


@Malenter,ich hab noch 1 Platz im Auto frei.


----------



## oh-nemo (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> aber soviel ich weiß ist das Gästehaus etwas weiter entfernt (Auto erforderlich).
> Das schränkt die Bewegungsfreiheit vom Griechen aus etwas ein...


Dann bisssu weningstez widär büschen nüchternd wenndu im Abbartmend anggommen biss....


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Klaus mach das doch.
> 
> So meine Herzallerliebsten,habt Ihr schon ein wenig Vorfreude :q ???
> Wir treffen uns am Sonntag um 06.30 vor der MS Simone.
> ...



Jawoll!

@ Honeyball & Rest wenn es nicht zu spät wird kann ich Euch nach dem Griechen auch rumfahren... wie gesagt es sollte nur nicht zu spät werden.


----------



## Honeyball (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@Torsk_RD
das ist lieb von Dir, aber wir haben schon ein Bettchen ganz in direkter Griechen- und Hafennähe und brauchen nur noch heimtorkeln...


So, jetzt sacht ma alle was, ob das Diesain von die Namensschilder (40x75 mm mit Nadel zum anne Mütze pappen) so ok ist.:m 

Und wer kommt jetzt statt dem oppa_23 auf den Kudder (mit Vorname)???


----------



## Stingray (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin

Kann mir einer sagen, auf welcher Seite ich noch mal die Angaben, wo der Liegeplatz der Simone ist, wiederfinde ? Anreise ist klar.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

hier






rot= Schiff

schwarz= Parkplatz


----------



## Stingray (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Sauber !!! Danke !!!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## pitus02 (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@honeyball
Mensch da hast Dir ja richtig mühe gegeben :m 
Sieht echt klasse aus .... aber ..... |kopfkrat  nee quatsch gibt  kein aber.|supergri 
#r |stolz:


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Super Honey #6...... Geile Teile sind dat #6!

@Jörg... Lass uns bitte im Konvoi fahren..... Ich kenn den Weg nicht. *schnief* Wann müssen wir hier starten?


----------



## oh-nemo (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> So, jetzt sacht ma alle was, ob das Diesain von die Namensschilder (40x75 mm mit Nadel zum anne Mütze pappen) so ok ist.:m
> 
> Und wer kommt jetzt statt dem oppa_23 auf den Kudder (mit Vorname)???


Die sehen richtig cool aus #6
Das ist doch Keule,ist doch auch irgenwie n Vorname


----------



## Laggo (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Mensch Jörg, wo ich hier ständig deine HSV Signatur sehen muß, fällt mir doch glatt auf das ich unsere kleine Wette schon gewonnen habe:m :m :m 
Hamburg spielt nämlich erst Sontag um 17.30 Uhr#6 
Also werden wir während der Kuttertour wohl eindeutig vor euch stehen:l 





Gruß Laggo


----------



## Pete (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

(norge) klaus...wäre nett, wenn du mal beim käptn anklingeln würdest wegen der schlaferei...ich brauch nix dolles...nur n bett zum pennen...:m


----------



## oh-nemo (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Laggo schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Jörg, wo ich hier ständig deine HSV Signatur sehen muß, fällt mir doch glatt auf das ich unsere kleine Wette schon gewonnen habe:m :m :m
> Hamburg spielt nämlich erst Sontag um 17.30 Uhr#6
> Also werden wir während der Kuttertour wohl eindeutig vor euch stehen:l
> 
> ...


Jajajajajajajaja.....|evil: 
Leuchtfeuer is gebongt :q


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Super Honey #6...... Geile Teile sind dat #6!
> 
> @Jörg... Lass uns bitte im Konvoi fahren..... Ich kenn den Weg nicht. *schnief* Wann müssen wir hier starten?




Würde ich auch vorschlagen , können ja beim Stammtsich drüber reden |supergri 


Micha


----------



## angelcarsten (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hornhecht wann fängt denn der Stammtisch an.

Fahren ca.10 Uhr los und sind ca15 uhr bei euch wenn wir gut durchkommen .

können wir ja schon ein bissel#g und|asmil: |asmil:  oder.


Gruss Carsten


----------



## Pete (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

toll gemacht, honey...:m #6 

ps...jan77 and stingray...das mit der dvd geht klar...12 euro vorzugspreis in bar... 
ich steck noch ein paar frisch gepresste silberscheiben ein, vielleicht gibts ja weitere interessenten aufm kuddar...|wavey:


----------



## oh-nemo (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> @Jörg... Lass uns bitte im Konvoi fahren..... Ich kenn den Weg nicht. *schnief* Wann müssen wir hier starten?


Wir fahren ganz logger 70 min.
Ich hol Jürgen noch aus Nekerken ab.
0615 Uhr vor Ort,also..... starte ich hier bei mir.... um 05.00 Uhr


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,


			
				angelcarsten schrieb:
			
		

> Hornhecht wann fängt denn der Stammtisch an.
> 
> Fahren ca.10 Uhr los und sind ca15 uhr bei euch wenn wir gut durchkommen .
> 
> ...



Stammtisch beginnt um 19 Uhr , ich selber werden aber nicht vor 17,30 da sein weil ich bis 16,30 Dienst hab , dannnnn könnten wir ja mal schauen |supergri 


Micha


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Jörg liegt Nekerken aufm Weg? Ich will hinter Dir herfahren. Ich kenn mich doch nicht auuuuus :q....


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ich schon wieder |supergri 

@Carsten 
PN Fach is voll |supergri 

@ all die im Wiesenhof pennen

hier meine Handy Nr. für den Fall der Fälle sind ja auch gelbe dabei |supergri  und ob die Einreisegenemigung bekommen steht ja nich fest |supergri 

*0170 -2924724*

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## angelcarsten (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Gut ist leer Danke bekommst auch ein kurzen am Freitag und ein Stück schnitzel.

Ok super gell


|wavey: |wavey: :m


----------



## norge_klaus (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Sounds good !

Bin am Montag und Dienstag nächster Woche in Downtown-Mainhatten. Da geht doch was.......oder ?????


----------



## Stingray (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> toll gemacht, honey...:m #6
> 
> ps...jan77 and stingray...das mit der dvd geht klar...12 euro vorzugspreis in bar...
> ich steck noch ein paar frisch gepresste silberscheiben ein, vielleicht gibts ja weitere interessenten aufm kuddar...|wavey:


 
Moin Pete

Bin bei meinen ganzen Posts nicht mehr ganz auf dem laufenden |kopfkrat . Hilf mir mal weiter  . Gute Norge DVD ?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Pete (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Pete
> 
> Bin bei meinen ganzen Posts nicht mehr ganz auf dem laufenden |kopfkrat . Hilf mir mal weiter  . Gute Norge DVD ?
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 
jau, thomas, du hattest doch angefragt...


----------



## Stingray (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ach ja |kopfkrat . Da war doch noch was |kopfkrat .Wie war das noch mit den Karten von Selbjörn *norge_klaus ???? *

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stingray (1. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ Pete

Gekauft     !!!!!!!!!!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Reppi (2. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@Pete
Da die Abende hier auch lang und dunkel sind, hätte ich auch gerne ne Kopie von eurem Film " Nackte Dorsche in Norge" ..........:m 

Packe vorsichtshalber auch Heringsvorfächer ein, da die Gegend im Moment von Heringen und Wittlingen nur so überläuft......


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*Jetzt wird´s kriminell...... NUR noch 3 TAGE...*


----------



## Jan77 (2. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ich bin so aufgeregt  , ich habe gestern erst mal ein paar Vorfächer geknübbert um wieder runter zu kommen. 

@Pete: Ich tu mich herzlichst Bedanken.......gibt dann wie gewünscht 12€ in Bier.........oder wie war das:m


----------



## Nordangler (2. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

So die Sachen sind gepackt.
Mal schauen wie die Gestalten denn Sonntag an Bord wanken. 

Attacke Dorsch Attacke die Boardies kommen!!!

Sven


----------



## Pete (2. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@jan...12 euro in bier klingt nich schlecht, aber denn gewinn ich ja den pott...hab dann nämlich doppelt so viel dorsche wie geangelt

@reppi...is gebongt...nackte dorsche is gut...mein dicker 37pfünder hörte im übrigen auf den namen pamela...tzzzz

wetter wird schick!!!!


----------



## Honeyball (2. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> wetter wird schick!!!!



;+ ;+ ;+  woguggsdu ???


----------



## Pete (2. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

zum beispiel hier...
kannst ja mal auf die nächstgelegene wetterstation nördlich der eckernförder bucht olpenitz klicken...


----------



## Lotte (2. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

moin-moin,

@ pete: bringst du mir bitte auch nen silberling mit???


----------



## Pete (2. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

offkurse, sör...bist ja auch so ein nordvirus-infizierter...


----------



## pitus02 (2. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Leute ich freu mich schon riesig |laola:


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,
so Grünkohlliste ist zu |supergri  . Mit den Kindern und deren Aufpasser Carsten |supergri  sind wir 30 Leute |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Pete (2. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

na denn gut furz...michael...spitz doch mal muddern an und besorg den nichtmitessenkönnern eine übriggebliebene portion, die wir uns dann auf dem schiff warm machen können...tupperware wäre genial...natürlich gegen bares...ich l i e b e grünkohl (allerdings mit ordentlich bauchfleisch----mager natürlich)


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> na denn gut furz...michael...spitz doch mal muddern an und besorg den nichtmitessenkönnern eine übriggebliebene portion, die wir uns dann auf dem schiff warm machen können...tupperware wäre genial...natürlich gegen bares...ich l i e b e grünkohl (allerdings mit ordentlich bauchfleisch----mager natürlich)



Mach ich , aber Muttern ist die falsche Person zum anspitzen |supergri  , da frag ich lieber die Köchin und die ist meine Frau |supergri .
Versprechen kann ich aber nichts |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Stingray (2. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> na denn gut furz...michael...spitz doch mal muddern an und besorg den nichtmitessenkönnern eine übriggebliebene portion, die wir uns dann auf dem schiff warm machen können...tupperware wäre genial...natürlich gegen bares...ich l i e b e grünkohl (allerdings mit ordentlich bauchfleisch----mager natürlich)


 
Dann möchte ich auch etwas    !!!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Pete (3. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

nachdem die kohlfrage geklärt scheint, noch eine frage an die mitreisenden:

wer kommt demnächst in den wochen nach der tour wieder mal in einen (größeren) angelladen seiner heimat???
bitte melden, für die leute bringe ich dann ein paar flyer zum verteilen bzw. auslegen mit...es geht um das norwegen-event...


----------



## Nordangler (3. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Pete mir kannst du welche mitnehmen. So ca. 50 Stück.

Soll ich noch etwas mitnehmen für euch?
Oh-nemo äußerte den Wunsch auf Pilker, Sköjld ( Rasselwobbler ) und Buttlöffel. Falls ich noch etwas anders besorgen soll, bitte Bescheid sagen.


Sven


----------



## Pete (3. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

bring mal was zum testen und evtl. zum aussuchen mit...ein set buttlöffel werd ich mir bei der gelegenheit mal zulegen
hast du die plattfischschleppsysteme von hansa auf lager??? die langen mit messingboom und amnesia-mundschüren plus perlen und spinnerblättchen...sind zur zeit hier bei uns überhaupt nicht zu bekommen...
ist mein absoluter topfavorit...genial fängig...gerade wieder am wochenende getestet...mitangler im boot mit ner andren montage hat nur halb so viel gefangen...


----------



## Nordangler (3. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ich glaube ich packe alles ein. :-9
Dann seht ihr, was ich im Moment auf Lager habe.

Sven

PS: Wird ne scheiß Schlepperei. ;-)


----------



## guifri (3. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

hallo leute,

schade, dass ich nicht dabei sein kann, aber guckt mal hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=931728&postcount=340

hatte meinen krimsekt an bord vergssen. bestellt claus schöne grüße vom langen aus düsseldorf und sagt ihm, dass ich die flasche dem fänger oder der fängerin des zweitlängsten dorsches stifte, weil der/die mit dem längsten bestimmt schon nen kleinen preis vom skipper bekommt:m 

in gedanken bin ich bei euch :c  |wavey: |wavey: :g


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> wer kommt demnächst in den wochen nach der tour wieder mal in einen (größeren) angelladen seiner heimat???
> bitte melden, für die leute bringe ich dann ein paar flyer zum verteilen bzw. auslegen mit...es geht um das norwegen-event...




Moin Pete. Jau dann bring mir auch mal ein paar Flyer mit. Kann ich dann in Eutin im Angelladen auslegen. 50 Stck. wären fein ......


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*Jetzt wird´s kriminell...... NUR noch 2 TAGE...*


----------



## Honeyball (3. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Sacht ma, Ihr Küstenjunkies,

gestern habe ich mit Freund Hinnerk überlegt, wie wir denn wohl den langen Samstag zwischen Aufstehen und Frühstücken in Eutin und Abendessen beim Griechen in Eckernförde ausfüllen können.
Über den genialen Seekartentipp im Norgebereich habe ich mir dann mal die Tiefenlinien der Eckernförder Bucht zu Gemüte geführt und dabei festgestellt, dass im nördlichen Eckernförde der "Kranzfelder Hafen" von zwei Molen begrenzt wird, deren westliche von ca. 15m tiefen Wasser umgeben ist.
Wisst Ihr, ob man da angeln darf oder
habt ihr sonst 'nen kleinen Tipp für uns, wo in der Gegend man am Samstag vom Ufer aus Chancen auf Leos oder Platte hat ???


----------



## Nordangler (3. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Datt soll Sonntag gut windig werden!!!!! Betet das dies nicht der Fall ist.

Sven


----------



## Marco.H (3. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hallo Pete , |wavey: 

Dein PN fach ist voll

Gruß

Marco.H


----------



## Pete (3. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

is geleert...


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Sven mach uns nicht wuschig..... Ich kann euch aber noch einmal beruhigen. Ist zwar noch nichts für SO geschrieben, aber das lässt doch hoffen...


http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/regframe?3&LANG=de&PLZ=24340&PLZN=Eckernförde&PRG=citybild

Und dann unten in der Leiste mal auf WIND klicken!


----------



## Lotte (3. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

moin-moin,

@ nordangler: packe mal ein wenig mehr ein!!! buttlöffel und pilker könnte ich wohl gebrauchen!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

MoinMoin!

@ Sven jo pack mal ordentlich was ein! Offiziell zum testen wer nachher was nicht wieder raus rücken will wird dann bitte Off-Kutter geklärt 

Das Wetter ist gut befohlen! Das kann nichts schief gehen :q


----------



## pitus02 (3. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ nordangler: pack mal ein wenig mehr ein! pilker kann ich immer  gebrauchen!!!
#h #h


----------



## oh-nemo (3. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@Hornhechteutin
Leider kann ich morgen nicht am Grühnkohlessen teilnehmen.Ich schaff es zeitlich einfach nicht.
Wenn ich es hinbekomme komme ich gerne noch auf ein Bier vorbei.


----------



## Honeyball (3. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> @Hornhechteutin
> Leider kann ich morgen nicht am Grühnkohlessen teilnehmen.Ich schaff es zeitlich einfach nicht.
> Wenn ich es hinbekomme komme ich gerne noch auf ein Bier vorbei.



Schade, Jörg, aber wir schaffen das schon :q :q 

@Michael#h 
wir starten hier in Dortmund so um 14:30 Uhr.
Normahl klappt dat, abba wat is schon normahl...
Ich hab ja auf alle Fälle Deine Handynummer und wir melden uns, wenn wir staubedingt festhängen. Dann bitte Deine Frau doch, unsere Portionen warm zu stellen...


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> @Michael#h
> wir starten hier in Dortmund so um 14:30 Uhr.
> Normahl klappt dat, abba wat is schon normahl...
> Ich hab ja auf alle Fälle Deine Handynummer und wir melden uns, wenn wir staubedingt festhängen. Dann bitte Deine Frau doch, unsere Portionen warm zu stellen...



Warm stellen ? Ob das geht ? Schauen wir mal :q 


Micha


----------



## Pete (3. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

oh mann...komm grad vom volleyball...hatte zwei jahre ruhe...heut wars mal wieder so weit...umgeknickt und bänderdehnung mit schöner runder knolle am äußeren sprunggelenk...versuche morgen einen tape machen zu lassen und hoffe, dass ich bis sonntag wieder einigermaßen zu fuß bin...


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> oh mann...komm grad vom volleyball...hatte zwei jahre ruhe...heut wars mal wieder so weit...umgeknickt und bänderdehnung mit schöner runder knolle am äußeren sprunggelenk...versuche morgen einen tape machen zu lassen und hoffe, dass ich bis sonntag wieder einigermaßen zu fuß bin...


  Auf jeden Fall , Grünkohl ist in Tubberdose für Sonntag |supergri |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Möööönsch Peeeete.... Was machst Du denn. Vor solch einem dicken Event darf man keine knochenzerbrechenden Tätigkeiten mehr machen!!!!! Hoffentlich geit dat noch....


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ansonsten müssen wir einen einteilen, der den Zivi macht :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ich bring ne Schnabeltasse für Pete´s Grünkohl mit...... :q


----------



## Pete (3. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

zivi brauch ich nicht, höchstens einen bierfuchs...
wird schon jungs, wird schon...
wir donnern am sonnabend mittag ab berlin los...vorher guck ich noch eins in die angelexpo rein, die brandenburger angelmesse, wo viele bekannte leude sich ein stelldichein geben...von da nimmt mich norge_klaus mit seinem schnellen sternchen-audo mit...wir sind 17 uhr am kudder, um uns von kpt. claus die unterkunft zeigen zu lassen...

was läuft danach???
wo treffen wir uns dann, um ein vorabendschwätzchen zu halten...is das auf dem lageplan eckernförde mit drauf???


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Bis jetzt war einlaufen Kutter als Treffpunkt geplant (ca 1700) am Kai.


----------



## norge_klaus (3. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

No Problem Pete ! Dann kommt der Beifahrersitz in Liegeposition und wird ganz nach hinten geschoben. Titel muß verteidigt werden ! Hoffe die Schwellung geht schnell zurück, denn das Bein brauchst Du zum Schwankausgleich bei Windstärke 5 aus SW.

gruß Klaus


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Das wir ne Nummer! Ne Ladung durchgeknallter mit Grünkohl vollefressener Boardies die um die Wette kotzen :q


----------



## Pete (3. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

ne sw-w 5 hatten wir letztes jahr auch in kiel...halb so wild, denke ich...so lange der wind von land kommt...dass einigen dies schon wieder reichen wird, um mit ulf übergebeugt telefonieren zu müssen, darauf hoffen wir natürlich nur nebenbei...gibt verdammt coole bilder, über die man im anschluß der tour prima ablästen kann...


----------



## norge_klaus (3. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

.....aber immer schön mit dem Wind fotografieren, sonst beschlägt das Objektiv !  #6  #6  

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Nordangler (3. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Sven mach uns nicht wuschig..... Ich kann euch aber noch einmal beruhigen. Ist zwar noch nichts für SO geschrieben, aber das lässt doch hoffen...
> 
> 
> http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/regframe?3&LANG=de&PLZ=24340&PLZN=Eckernförde&PRG=citybild
> ...



Dennis würde mir nie nicht einfallen.
Die einzige die ich wuschig mache ist meine Frau. Zumindest manchmal.:m 

Sven


----------



## Reppi (4. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ich bin raus.....................:c 
Das beschissene Jahr geht weiter........
So wie es aussieht ein Bandscheibenvorfall in der HWS..:c :c 
Also falls noch ein Nachrücker ist...............
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Honeyball (4. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@Pete und Reppi
Kneifen gilt nicht. Die Schilder sind gedruckt !!!

Also zum Samstagabendgriechentreffen:

Wir treffen uns erstmal um 17:00 Uhr am rückkehrenden Kudder. Der Grieche ist in der Kieler Str. (s. Plan weiter oben). Dort reserviere ich einen Tisch ab 19:30 Uhr.
Bis jetzt denke ich mal sind wir dort mindestens 9:

Pete, Norgeklaus, Stadtmaus, Ralle?, Angelcarsten?, Toto, Torsk_RD, Hinnerk und ich

Bei Ralle und Carsten gehe ich mal einfach so von aus, weil die ja Samstag schon auf der Simone sind 

Was ist mit den anderen (wegen Tischreservierung)
Ich schaue heute um 12:00 Uhr das letzte Mal hier rein, danach bin ich kommunikativ nicht erreichbar. Wenn es also noch mehr werden, kann bis maximal morgen früh irgendeine Info an mich raus (am besten über Hornhechteutin, weil wir ja bei ihm im Hotel sind).


----------



## nikmark (4. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

So Jungs ! Jetzt geht es ja los !
Wünsche Euch jede Menge Spass und allzeit eine krumme Rute #6 
Wäre gerne dabei gewesen..........

Nikmark


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Sooo Männers... Ich werd jetzt mit unserem lütten Boot rausfahren. Wir werden den Schönberger Bereich abfischen. Mal sehen, was da so geht.... 


*Jetzt wird´s kriminell...... NUR noch 1 TAG...*


----------



## Honeyball (4. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

So, ich melde mich denn mal temporär ab aus'm Board.

Ich freu mich auf Euch alle.

Jetzt sehe ich mal zu, dass ich mein Auto volltanke, das Gerödel und den Hinnerk einpacke und die Strecke nach Eutin hinter mich bringe...

Bis denne


----------



## Jan77 (4. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Eine gute Fahrt wünsche ich,
wir sehen uns Sonntag auf dem wahrscheinlich schaukeligen Kudder.


----------



## pitus02 (4. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Wünsche allen die jetzt los fahren eine gute und staufreie Fahrt#6 
Bis Sonntag dann :k


----------



## Toto (4. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

So, ich meld mich auch ab in Richtung Eckernförde. Heut nacht um 3 gehts los, damit ich pünktlich zum Testangeln am Samstag morgen am Hafen bin.

Langsam wirds echt kriminell kann bestimmt ned schlafen :k  ... wo ich doch schon seit 3 Tagen das ganze Material sortiere, aber wahrscheinlich vergess ich doch die Hälfte.

Gute Fahrt und bis Sonntag zusammen


----------



## Stingray (4. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin

Was ist das nur für ein Schei..... Wetter#q . Wollte eigentlich mein Floater anziehen. Aber dafür ist es wohl zu warm. Was soll man bloß anziehen |kopfkrat .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Pete (4. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

ne dünnere wind-und regenjacke (atmungsaktiv), darunter n leichtes fleece-shirt...derbe hose und gummistiefel reichen...bloß nicht zu fille...


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (4. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ All

Sind denn nun irgendwelche Windvorhersagen für Sonntag im Umlauf ????
Bin gerade rein,hatte noch keine Zeit zu schauen......

Der   STF


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (4. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ab wann,wird denn unsere Tour gestrichen ????
Bisher  zu welcher WS fährt denn der  Kutter ???

Der  STF


----------



## Pete (4. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

wir bekommen lt. schnitt vierer wetterdienste (windfinder, wetter-online, dwd und nv) eine stramme 4 an der grenze zur 5, das alles aus südlich, südwestlichen richtungen...also alles noch im grünen bereich...


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (4. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ Pete

Dank Dir,wollen hoffen das es so bleibt,na dann bis Sonntag.....

Der  STF


----------



## sundangler (4. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ich wünsch euch allen einen schönen Tag und viel Spaß #h


----------



## Pete (4. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

den spaß werden wir mit sicherheit haben, viele der jungs machen die tour zum zweiten mal, da gibts auch keinen stress oder berührungsängste...wir kommen da weitestgehend als kumpels zusammen...bin gespannt, was die fische nach dem wochenlangen südwind dort in der ecke sonntag vorhaben...


----------



## Nordangler (4. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Habe noch eine nagelneue Sportex Black Arrow Slime Line abzugeben. Länge 3 Meter Wurfgewicht 60 bis 80 gr. 
Falls ein Interessent dafür vorhanden ist, würde ich sie Sonntag mitnehmen.

Ansonsten sind die Sachen schon für Sonntag gepackt.

Sven


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

*Jetzt wird´s kriminell...... NUR noch kein TAG... Dafür nur noch 21 Std.!!!!*


----------



## oh-nemo (5. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin raus.....................:c
> Das beschissene Jahr geht weiter........
> So wie es aussieht ein Bandscheibenvorfall in der HWS..:c :c
> Also falls noch ein Nachrücker ist...............
> Gruß Uwe


Scheixxe Uwe.
Seh ich jetzt erst.
Ich starte mal einen Aufruf.
Gute Besserung.


----------



## Pete (5. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

das is aber arg...reppi...meld dich mal, wie gehts dir heute???
ich humpel mich auch durch die gegend...


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,
lieber Pete ,Du bist ein Glückspilz :q :q :q . 
Gerstern beim Stammtisch ist noch Grünkohl und Schweinebacke übriggeblieben und wird gerade verpackt . Wenn die vom Kutter mitspielen , kriegste also lecker Grünkohl ansonsten haste ne kleine Stärkung für Montag .


Micha


----------



## oh-nemo (5. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Vor der "Tour" war ja erstmal der Stammtisch angesagt.
Zum Futtern hab ich´s nicht mehr geschafft,aber auf ne Kurzvisite schon :q
Sieht ein wenig verqualmt aus 





Na erkennt man die Burschen :q 






Torsten vom Fair Play Angelshop/Fehmarn hatte 
eine kleine Auswahl an Ostseegetackle mitgebracht.Da wurde ja auch gleich "zugeschlagen"
 .... ne,Honey.......... :q


----------



## Stingray (5. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin

Man, da habt Ihr ja schon Spaß gehabt #6 . Aber den werden wir morgen auch haben. Wind SW 5-6 später 6 in Böen 7. Werde mir schon mal mein Norwegengeschirr rauskramen :q . Und bitte den Grünkohl immer nach Lee entlehren :v , sonst gibt das eine Schweinerei :q .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Wetteronline.de sagt S 3 an...... Alles komisch. Mir aber latte. Ich fange auch bei 7! :q


----------



## Stingray (5. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Wetteronline.de sagt S 3 an...... Alles komisch. Mir aber latte. Ich fange auch bei 7! :q


 
Ich habe es von BSH und DWD. Mal abwarten.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hamburgspook (5. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin,

bin für Reppi eingesprungen und freue mich schon auf die Fahrt.
Mal wieder ein paar neue Boardies kennen lernen.

Da ich sonst immer mit den Kuttern aus Laboe fahre, kenne ich mich in Eckernförde nicht so gut aus. Wo kann man denn da am besten parken ?

Langebrückstraße oder Noorstraße ????

Bis morgen 6.30 Uhr

Gruß
Hamburgspook


----------



## Laggo (5. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@hamburgspook

Kai hatte mal ne Wegbeschreibung reingestellt, hab Sie mal eben wieder vorgeholt!
Beim dunklen Punkt kannst Du Parken und bei roten Punkt liegt das Schiff!

Gruß Laggo


----------



## Hamburgspook (5. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Super, das ist doch mal ein feines Ding.....

Danke und bis morgen

Gruß
Hamburgspook


----------



## oh-nemo (5. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Markus Z. alias Hamburgspook #h willkommen an Board :m

Ich freue mich schon auf Morgen wie so´n lüdder Bengel auf Weihnachten :q 

Wetterbericht sagt zu Morgen
SSW 4, in Boen 6.
Sind doch gute Bedingungen #6


----------



## Stingray (5. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Wetterbericht sagt zu Morgen
> SSW 4, in Boen 6.
> Sind doch gute Bedingungen #6


 
Och nöööö ! Jetzt muß ich wieder alles umpacken. Also Norwegengeschirr wieder raus, und Ostseegeschirr wieder rein :q .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hamburgspook (5. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Jau, ich mich auch. Wird bestimmt witzig.....
Gleich erstmal Sachen packen.

Halbzeitpause vorbei. Muss wieder runter. :q 

Alle die noch Sportschau gucken. Es fallen vieeeeeele Tore.

Bis morgen

Markus


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Mann hab jetzt alles fertig verpackt #6.... Schnell noch heute beim Tackledealer ein paar Wunder/Geheimwaffen gezogen..... Mal sehen, was so geit morgen. Ich freu mich auch schon riesig. Das wird wieder eine äußerst lustige Kuddatour!!! Bis morgen in alter Frische!

*Jetzt wird´s kriminell...... NUR noch kein TAG... Dafür nur noch genau 13 Std.!!!!*


----------



## Stingray (5. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Werde mir eben noch Riddick reinziehen. Dann noch ein kurzer Blick in´s Board ob noch alles auf go steht. Und dann, ja dann bis gleich  #h .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Blauortsand (6. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Tja etwas später geworden in der Kneipe - bin ja gespannt ob ich den Wecker in 2 Stunden höre


----------



## Heggi (6. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin Leute,
Heute ist es endlich soweit, das Warten hat nun ein Ende:q . Ich wünsche uns allen einen schönen Tag und schöne Drills, also bis dahin. Heggi


----------



## Laggo (6. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



> Tja etwas später geworden in der Kneipe - bin ja gespannt ob ich den Wecker in 2 Stunden höre



In 2 Stunden#c  du Sack, ich muß jetzt los|schlaf:


----------



## Hamburgspook (6. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin,

soweit alles klar ???

Wind hat sich leicht zum positiven entwickelt. Auf den anderen Internetseiten übrigens auch. :q 

*Westliche Ostsee*

*Wetterlage vom 06.11.05, 03.00 GZ:*
Sturmtief 976 westnordwestlich von Irland, vertiefend, nordostziehend, heute Abend 963 westlich der Faröer. Kaltfront heute Abend 1005 Südteil Utsira, 1015 Ostengland. Azorenhochkeil 1025 Brandenburg, 1020 Danziger Bucht, etwas verstärkend. *Vorhersagen bis Montagabend:*
Südwest bis Süd 5 bis 6, zeitweise diesig, See 1 bis 1,5 Meter. *Aussichten bis Dienstag früh:*
Südwest bis Süd 5. 


Gestern Abend waren noch 7 möglich.

So anziehen und looooooos geht es.
Bis gleich

@JELLE

Cool, Du bist ja auch dabei, hab noch gar keine aktuelle Liste gesehen.

Gruß
Hamburgspook


----------



## oh-nemo (6. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Noch n Käffchen und dann geit dat auch los :q:q #6


----------



## Nordangler (6. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ich dackel jetzt los. Allen anderen die nicht dabei sind, wünsche ich einen schönen Tag.


Sven


----------



## goeddoek (6. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dackel jetzt los. Allen anderen die nicht dabei sind, wünsche ich einen schönen Tag.
> 
> 
> Sven




Vielen Dank Sven !

Wünsche Euch 'ne tolle Tour, viiiieele grooooße Fische #a und schönes Wetter dazu. Kommt heil wieder,Junx un Mädelz :q


----------



## Nordangler (6. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

So sind wieder alle da. Der tag war absolut genial, das Wetter wurde zum Nachmittag auch super. Nur die Fänge kann man als bescheiden dahin stellen.
Aber ansonsten goil.
Genauer Bericht folgt.

Sven


----------



## pitus02 (6. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Jo ich kann Sven nur zustimmen.#6 
es war wie im letzten Jahr mal wieder eine gelungene Tour mit vielen neuen und alten Gesichtern.:q 
Wie Sven schon sagte das Wetter hat sich wiedererwarten zum positiven geändert. Leider waren die Leo´s nicht so in Beißlaune |krach: 

Hier noch mal GROßES DAAAAANKE an das Orga Team und die Sponsoren #v |stolz: #v 
So ich glaube mich haut die Frische Luft um ...|gaehn:


----------



## Stingray (6. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Nur die Fänge kann man als bescheiden dahin stellen.





			
				pitus02 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider waren die Leo´s nicht so in Beißlaune |krach:


 

Och|kopfkrat . Mir haben meine 10 Fische gelangt :q . War ein klasse Tag #6 .
Am Anfang ein bischen viel Wind, aber zum Nachmittag ging es dann.

@ Torsk RD

Melde mich hier schon mal für die Boardie Kuttertour 2006 an :q :q . 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## dorschiie (6. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

wenn es frühbucher rabatt ,gibt ich auch sonst bekommt mann ja keinen platz mehr.
aber ihr seit ja auch immer eine woche zu früh für uns.


----------



## vazzquezz (6. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> Melde mich hier schon mal für die Boardie Kuttertour 2006 an :q :q .
> 
> Gruß Thomas



@Stingray: Du reservierst doch wohl für mich mit, gelle ?!? #6

V.


----------



## Lotte (6. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> @ Torsk RD
> 
> Melde mich hier schon mal für die Boardie Kuttertour 2006 an :q :q .



moin-moin,

so, bin auch wieder gelandet!!! bitte auch gleich für mich festmachen!!! ich sponsor dann auch wieder ne kleinigkeit!!!

@ all: sollen wir nen eigenen thread für die bilder aufmachen????

@ oh-nemo: und bremen steht immer noch höher als der HSV, oder :q:q:q!!!


----------



## Reisender (6. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

War eigendlich der Rutenbrecher vom Grünkohlessen auch on Board ??? Und wenn....was hat er diesmal zerbrochen ??? Oder hat er Gebrochen....:q :q :q 

@OH Nemo

Da hast du ja meine halbe Familie abgeschossen beim treffen. Das werde ich meiner Mutter sagen, dann hast du ein Problem :q :q :q


----------



## Lotte (6. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

moin-moin,
die jungs scheinen so sauer über das ergebnis des hsv zu sein, daß sie sofort ins bett gegangen sind :q:q:q!!!

jungs, ich will nun aber auch langsam in die falle!!! ich will aber erst die bilder online stellen!!! also, bitte sagt mir mal, ob ich die "nur" hier posten soll, oder ob wir dafür einen eigenen thread aufmachen!!!


----------



## dorschiie (6. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

allso ich bin für thread


----------



## Reisender (6. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Schmiere sie doch hier ein, und dann kann man sie ja noch auf eine extra Seite Posten. Nur aus Neugier..:q :q  da ich ja nicht dabei war.#d #d


----------



## dorschiie (6. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

wen meinst du?


----------



## sundangler (6. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Nabend Lotte
Ich war zwar nicht mit :q  aber würde sagen hau sie hier mit rein so ist alles beisammen in einem Thread.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Jungs, schön das es euch gefallen hat. Für Fotos haben wir ein extra Forum oder sogar die AB Fotogallerie. Wie wäre es damit?
Hier würde die zu erwartende Masse an Fotos unter gehen, in der Galerie sind sie immer schnell wieder zu finden.


----------



## Pete (6. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

...so, bün ok all wedder dor...war wieder mal ne super nette zusammenkunft und eine enspannte ausfahrt mit euch...!!!#6 

glückwunsch an den raubfischer, der kommt von seinem altnick nich mehr weg...:q 

klaus...wenn du das hier liest, hab in dem schnellen umpacken natürlich meine kameratasche in deiner c-klasse gelassen...wenn ihr irgendwann zeit findet, kleines päckchen...porto überweise ich euch mit den fahrkosten...meine adresse kommt per pn...


----------



## Lotte (6. November 2005)

*Bilderbericht von Lotte!!!*

moin-moin,

also, dann werde ich die mal hier posten!!! sollte doch ein neuer thread mit berichten aufgemacht werden, dann werde ich diesen bericht dort nochmals posten!!!

so heute sollte es dann also soweit sein!!! die kuddertour 2005 sollte endlich starten!!!

nachdem sich alle auf dem kutter eingefunden hatten, erklärte unser "reiseleiter" die formalitäten und es wurde die preise und platznummern verlost!!!







nach einem frühstück richteten alle ihre angelplätze her!!! es kam, was kommen mußte, ich durfte neben einem fischen, über den das ganze letzte jahr schon witze gemacht wurden!!!

aber da ging es ihm ja noch gut :q





aber nach ein paar wellen beschloß dieser fischer sich dann doch lieber hinzuhocken :q






nee, er hat die tour sauber überstanden #6!!! aber er hat ne schlauchboottour mit mir auf der nordsee gewonnen! mal sehen, was wir da machen können |rolleyes!!!

unser "reiseleiter" war bester stimmung und hoffte auf den pokal!!!






während der ausfahrt am morgen, konnten wir alle noch einen blick auf den stolz der deutschen marine werfen!!!






obwohl ne menge leute sicher lieber mit dem schiff gefahren wären, welches wir am späten nachmittag erblicken konnten!!!






manchen machte die seeluft so stark zu schaffen, daß sie sich eine kleine ruhepause gönnen mußten!!! hier unsere stadtmaus!!!






am abend trafen sich dann alle zur vergabe des wanderpokals wieder unter deck!!! torsk_rd hatte den größten, und bekam für diese leistung den wanderpokal überreicht!!! 






verbunden damit ist die pflicht, die kuddertour 2006 auszurichten!!!

mein dank geht an alle, die an dieser tour teilgenommen haben!!! es war einfach genial!!! ich habe wieder ne menge netter leute kennengelernt!!!

mein besonderer dank geht an oh-nemo, der diese tour vorbildlich organisiert hat #6.

so, dieses soll mein erster teil sein!!! die anderen haben sicherlich auch ne menge zu berichten, und ich will ja nicht alles vorwegnehmen!!!


----------



## Reisender (6. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Meer !!!! ich will Meer......:q :q :q :q







Er hat doch nur seine Kiste gefüllt.........durfte ihn ja beim Grünkohlessen kennen lernen, und da sah er noch ganz frisch aus.


----------



## angelcarsten (7. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


bin auch wieder gut angekommen, war eine super GEILE Tour gewesen #6 #6 #6 .

Melde mich auch wieder für nächstes Jahr an,damit es endlich mal klappt mit dem okal.


Ok ich habe auch´einen bekommen  Danke  Horniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii:q :q :q 


So Guten Nacht gehe jetzt schlafen


Carsten


----------



## Reppi (7. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Super Jungs !
War doch klar das es ein Selbstgänger wird.......bei den Leuten :q  
Für mich ist das Angeljahr wohl gelaufen; nächste Woche durch die Röhre und dann mal schauen..:c :c :c 
Aber Unkraut vergeht nicht......


----------



## ralle (7. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Ja ne Carsten 0.04 Uhr schon vorm PC ------  das war ja ein heißer Reifen 

War ne absolut Klasse Tour mit prima Boardies , und das ich bei der nächsten Tour wieder dabei bin iss ja wohl klar !!


Carsten nochmal Danke für den Hol - und Bring Service und für die rasante Fahrt


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Da hoff ich doch aber bei den netten Fotos dass ich auch noch nen Bericht fürs Magazin kriege??
magazin@anglerboard.de


----------



## HD4ever (7. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

scheint ja wieder ne gute Runde gewesen zu sein !!! |bla: #6
hoffe ja auch noch aufn paar mehr Berichte/Bilder ... :q
wo ich doch leider absagen mußte ...... :c


----------



## Stingray (7. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				vazzquezz schrieb:
			
		

> @Stingray: Du reservierst doch wohl für mich mit, gelle ?!? #6
> 
> V.


 
Habe ich ganz vergessen |rotwerden . Also vazzquezz auch :q + Hardi. So nun brauch ich den Thread nächstes Jahr nur wieder hoch holen. Damit wir gar nich erst auf die Erzatzliste kommen :q .

Hier noch mal zwei Bilder von der ORGA. So habe wir Ihn von Anfang bis Ende der Kuttertour gesehen :q .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Honeyball (7. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hallo Mädels und Junx,#h #h #h 

wir Dortmunder sind gestern abend gegen 22:30 Uhr gesund und munter daheim eingetroffen.
Es war wieder eine saugeile Tour mit Euch !!!
Jörg, nochmal vielen Dank für Deine perfekte Organisation.

An alle nochmal ein tiefstes Sorry, dass die Sache mit dem Anfüttern nicht plangemäß verlaufen ist :q #c :q , aber ich denke im Vergleich zum Vorjahr wurde doch trotzdem noch einigermaßen gefangen. Ich wüßte jetzt auf Anhieb keinen zu benennen, der gänzlich ohne Fisch war, oder;+ 

Meinen dicksten Fang hab ich ja gleich beim Start gemacht. #h Lotte, #h ich freu mich schon tierisch auf die Makrelentour mit Dir !!!

Aber auch außerhalb der reinen Kuddertour hatten wir ein perfektes Wochenende. Erst das Treffen mit vielen netten Leuten zum Grünkohlklönschnack im Wiesenhof (#h Michael, nochmal einen netten Gruß an das perfekte Grünkohlkochteam !!!). Die tolle Geräteauswahl von Fairplay fand ich auch völlig beeindruckend, auch wenn da wohl irgendwas mit 'nem missglückten Rutenbelastungstest gewesen sein soll|kopfkrat #d.
Am Samstag nach dem gemütlichen und reichhaltigen Frühstück haben wir uns ja bei tollem Wetter erst die Gegend rund um Eutin und dann rund um Eckernförde mit Brandung und Mole angeschaut, mit dem spontanen Eindruck, dass es wirklich mal eine längere Reise wert ist.
Dann um 17:00 Uhr zusammen mit unserem raubangelndem späteren Pokalsieger "Storste"-Torsk_Rd die Rückkehr der durchgeschaukelten Trainings- und Simonetestangler (Ralle, Toto und Carsten) und die Ankunft mit glühenden Bremsbacken des Frankfurt-Leipzig-Berlin-Mercedes-Racingteams (Besetzung: norgekimi, stadtschumimaus und Pete als Fahrgastzellenstabilisator und Bremsgewicht) am Simone-Anleger und schließlich abends die Tsatsiki-Stapelfleisch-Schlacht beim Griechen... (Ey, wo hat sich denn nun das Lammkotelett versteckt :q )

Das waren schon lauter Höhepunkte vor dem eigentlichen Höhepunkt des Wochenendes #6 #6 #6 
also quasi (auch auf die Gefahr hin, jetzt von Nikmark verhaftet zu werden) ein einziger Megadauerorgasmus !!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Jau bin auch wieder lebendig! Saugeile Tour mit euch Jungs!!! Dickes Danke an die Orga-Crew#6#6#6. So muss dat laufen! Herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Raubfischer, denn die Messlatte zeigte ein stolze 78 und somit hatte er den längsten von allen!!! Ich danke auch noch mal dem Pete für die legger Frütchenköstlichkeiten ..... War lustig mit euch allen ohne Ende. Ich war mit meinen 5 Dorschen und 4 Heringen echt zu frieden. Ist ja auch klar, dass der, der die meisten Heringe gefangen hat, auch gesetzt ist für die nächste Kudder-Tour 2006! 

@Honey..... Zum Thema Kotzen.... WER sich 3 Zäppchen hinten reinnagelt, der kann gar nicht mehr kotzen!!! :q:q:q


----------



## vk58 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> @Honey..... Zum Thema Kotzen.... WER sich 3 Zäppchen hinten reinnagelt, der kann gar nicht mehr kotzen!!! :q:q:q


Wo kotzt Du denn raus?|muahah:


----------



## Jan77 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Aufgewacht, 

un wedder to huus. War ne richtig schöne Tour und mein Dank geht raus an die Orga-Crew die neben der Tour auch noch ein schickes Wetter zum Mittag hin Organisiert haben. Anfangs liessen sie uns noch bei ner 6-7 Puste ordentlich auf Deck schlingern, aber dann überraschte man uns mit Sonne, angenehmen Temperaturen, weniger Wind und einigen erfolgreichen Driften.

Vielen Dank und nett Euch alle mal kennengelernt zu haben.


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				vk58 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kotzt Du denn raus?|muahah:



Wieso ich??? Frag mal Honey, wie er gegen Kotzen vorgeht..... :q:q:q#h


----------



## Honeyball (7. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

:q Hey, Dennis, nu ma nich übertreiben:q :q 
Ich hab lediglich am morgen *ein* Zäpfchen anal gefrühstückt und das hat für den ganzen Tag gelangt. Und selbst als Du an der Reeling gehangen und gepennt hast, wurde keiner an Board "hinten reingenagelt" #d #d #d (|kopfkrat oder hab ich da was verpasst;+)


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Honey. Na hast Du mich etwa doch beim Pennen gesehen? Gibt es da ein Foto von??? Kann ich mir so richtig vorstellen, wie ihr um mich rum gestanden seid und abgefeiert habt!


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (7. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

@ All

Melde mich auch wieder zu Hause.War mal wieder super mit Euch allen.
Dank an die Orga-Crew und die Sponsoren.Melde mich auch schon mal für 2006 hiermit an.
Mein Glückwunsch dem Sieger unserer Tour #v#v#v#v#v.
Aber dafür haben wir ja auch einen neuen Titel für Honeyball.....

1.Sack-Angler 2005
Wenn jemand Bilder davon gemacht hat,bitte hier einstellen,ich hab´s leider
nicht getan,leider :c.


Der   STF


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

MoinMoin!

Tja nun bin ich auch wieder zu hause... und könnte schon wieder los. 

Werde heute Abend mal ein paar Zeilen zur Tour in Svens Berichtethread schreiben.

Bis Später

Kai


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Wann startet Ihr denn die nächste Tour 2006 und mit welchen Kutter????

Bei wem muß ich mich anmelden und was kostet;+ ;+ ;+ |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 


MFG. stefan#h #h #h #h #h


----------



## goeddoek (7. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> :q Hey, Dennis, nu ma nich übertreiben:q :q
> Ich hab lediglich am morgen *ein* Zäpfchen anal gefrühstückt und das hat für den ganzen Tag gelangt. Und selbst als Du an der Reeling gehangen und gepennt hast, wurde keiner an Board "hinten reingenagelt" #d #d #d (|kopfkrat oder hab ich da was verpasst;+)




_Tatütataaa_ :q #h


----------



## Honeyball (7. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Honey. Na hast Du mich etwa doch beim Pennen gesehen? Gibt es da ein Foto von??? Kann ich mir so richtig vorstellen, wie ihr um mich rum gestanden seid und abgefeiert habt!



Das Foto findest Du demnächsthier:q :q :q


----------



## Marco.H (7. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hallo Ihr Kuttertouristen , #h 

Auch wir sind wieder zuhause ( war ja auch kein weiter weg )  

und ich hoffe das alle gut Heimgekommen

sind ...............

Es war eine Super Tour die man schnellstmöglich wiederholen sollte ....

auch von mir ein Herzliches Danke an das Organisations Team

mit Oh - Nemo als Chef ( Super  gemacht !!!!!!!!!!!!!! ) #6 

und auch ein Herzliches Dankeschön an dem Kapitän

der '' Ms - Simone '' und natürlich auch an seine Crew #6 

das Schiff kann man (n) wärmstens empfehlen , der Käpt'n bemühte 

sich sehr das auch jeder Boardie seinen Fisch mit nach Haus nehmen 

konnte .
 und da sich der Wind zum Mittag hin legte war keiner am :v 

Alles in allem ..... EINE SUPER TOUR ..........

Ich melde mich hiermit schon einmal für die nächste Tour an  

Grüße aus Quickborn

Marco.H


----------



## Nordangler (7. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Komisch, wieso wollen denn beim nächsten Mal alle mit??

Kann mir das einer mal erklären??
Lag bestimmt an den beiden schlafenden Frauen.

Sven


----------



## angelcarsten (7. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ne Carsten 0.04 Uhr schon vorm PC ------ das war ja ein heißer Reifen
> 
> War ne absolut Klasse Tour mit prima Boardies , und das ich bei der nächsten Tour wieder dabei bin iss ja wohl klar !!
> 
> ...


 

Wieso Ralle das ist doch kein Problem unter Anglern oder.

Und so schlimm war die Fahrt auch nicht war doch alles frei#6 #6 

Für nächstes Jahr sind Ralle und ich schon gesetzt gell|kopfkrat |kopfkrat 


Muss mein Nudelholzpokal verdeidigen#6 #6 #6 



So jetzt hoffe ich auf schöne Bilder von der super geilen Tour



Gruss fast:q :q :q :q Pokalgewinner Carsten


----------



## detlefb (7. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht von Lotte!!!*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> .....es wanderpokals wieder unter deck!!! torsk_rd hatte den größten, und bekam für diese leistung den wanderpokal überreicht!!!
> 
> [/qoute]
> 
> ...


----------



## Honeyball (7. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Sacht ma,
kann man diesen Trööt nicht ma für alle Pseudo-Boardferkelfahnder sperren:q :q :q . Die sind doch nur neidisch, weil sie nicht dabei waren, oder:q :q #6


----------



## angelcarsten (7. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Hony 


das denke ich auch, jetzt will jeder wieder mit und wenn es losgeht  


sind eh die alten wieder druff.#6 #6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## Lotte (7. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht von Lotte!!!*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Tsss, das geht ja garnicht
> 
> Taatüüü



wie, was???? da stellt man völlig übermüdet seinen kurzbericht ein und soll dann noch jedes wort auf die goldwaage legen??? neee, neee das geht wirklich nicht :q:q:q!!!!


----------



## detlefb (7. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Sacht ma,
> kann man diesen Trööt nicht ma für alle Pseudo-Boardferkelfahnder sperren:q :q :q .



nur mich nicht, :q :q :q #h

@ Lotte, nun aber keine Ausreden...:q :q :q


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,
so bin wieder fit :q . War wiedereinmal ne klasse Orga von Jörg und Kai , vielen Dank dafür . Hatte wieder jede Menge Fun mit Euch allen und freu mich schon auf 2006 .

*Melde mich hiermit schon mal an  für 2006* :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## oh-nemo (7. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Das war doch wieder richtig nett mit Euch allen.
Viele "alte" und auch neue Gesichter wiedergesehen.
Kai hat sich ja schonmal vorsichtshalber bei dieser Tour als
Super Mitorganisator gezeigt.Wie der Zufall es wollte hat er mit seinem 78er Dorsch nicht nur den Pokal gewonnen :q nein auch die Orga für die Tour 2006.

Nachdem wir uns alle gegen 06.30 Uhr vor der Simone getroffen hatten (direkt vor der Simone wurde grade ein Fischmarkt aufgebaut  )
wurden kurz darauf die Plätze verlost.
Dank der Sponsoren :m

Hakuma
Nordangler
Marco H.
Lotte
 hat fast jeder Teilnehmer schon vor der Tour einen kleinen
oder auch etwas größeren Preis bekommen.
Da wir noch auf einen Boardie warteten (der leider nicht mehr kam)verzögerte 
sich die Abfahrt so das wir nicht mehr in der Morgendämmerung fischen konnten.
Klaus der Kapitän hatte anfangs so seine Schwierigkeiten uns zum Fisch zu bringen.
Nach der Gulaschsuppe die es zu Mittag gab waren wir frohen Mutes
und es gab dann doch noch den einen oder anderen vernünftigen Fisch.
Der mit den meisten maßigen Dorschen war Heggi,er hatte 10 Stk.(wir hatten uns ein Mindestmaß von 40 cm gesetzt)
Mir hat´s klasse gefallen und so wie ich lese Euch auch.
Auf die Tour 2006 wo ich mich als  Nichtorganisator auch mal ums fischen kümmern kann


----------



## angelcarsten (7. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Jörg soll das jetzt eine Ausrede sein weil du so wenig Fische gefangen hast:q :q .

Oder ;+ ;+ 


Wie man auf einigen Bildern sehn kann, bist du nur am saufen gewesen:q :q :qund nicht Orga:q :q .

Schlecht ausrede|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat  

Gruss Nudelholzpokalgewinner Carsten.


Ps. Wäre es vielleicht nächstes Jahr möglich diese Tour auf Samstag zulegen.#6 #6 |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## Lotte (7. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

moin-moin,


			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lotte, nun aber keine Ausreden...:q :q :q



ausreden??? neeee, neeee, das sind wirklich keine ausreden !!! 
ich war total müde, als ich die bilder reingetackert habe!!! mußte ja schließlich schon um kurz nach 4 aufstehen und konnte schon ab 3 nicht mehr schlafen!!!

aber mir fällt bis zum bootsanglertreffen schon was ein wie ich mich rächen kann :q:q:q!!! 

|kopfkrat ich glaube ich brauche noch nen neuen anker :q:q:q!!!


----------



## detlefb (7. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> |kopfkrat ich glaube ich brauche noch nen neuen anker :q:q:q!!!




Aha, mit Füßen im Beton, oder wie:q :q :q


----------



## Lotte (7. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, mit Füßen im Beton, oder wie:q :q :q



gute idee :q:q:q!!! und meine ankerkette mit den handschellen verschweißt :q:q:q!!!

soll im flachwasser (bis 1,7m wassertiefe) ne ganz tolle nummer sein :q:q:q!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Der mit den meisten maßigen Dorschen war Heggi,er hatte 10 Stk.(wir hatten uns ein Mindestmaß von 40 cm gesetzt)




Na jetzt mach mir mal nicht meinen Doppelsieg madig!  Aber ich hoffe das Heggi und ich unsere Gutscheine *zusammen* entwerten können :q


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Moin Moin ,


			
				angelcarsten schrieb:
			
		

> Gruss Nudelholzpokalgewinner Carsten.




Für alle der Beweiß :q  und die Erklärung :q  .

Da sich um Vorfeld der Kuddertour ja schon Gedanken gemacht worden ist und weil ich gewußt habe das der Pokal diesmal im Norden bleibt , hab ich mir ein kleines Tostpflästerchen für die Südlichter ausgedacht . Mein Opfer war Carsten , weil er ja beim Stammtisch den Kinderteller bei Claudi bestellt hat :q .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## angelcarsten (7. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> Für alle der Beweiß :q und die Erklärung :q .
> ...


 

Ja ja aber warte ab, für nächstes Jahr werde ich mir schon was überlegen |kopfkrat |kopfkrat für dich.

Nix schlimmes aber was schönes   #6 

Gruss Nudelholzgewinner  

                          Carsten


----------



## nikmark (7. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht von Lotte!!!*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> torsk_rd hatte den größten, und bekam für diese leistung den wanderpokal überreicht!!!



Ich dachte, Ihr wart angeln ? 

.....aber auf hoher See scheinen ja alle Hemmungen zu fallen  


*TAAAATÜÜÜÜTAAATAAAAA*:m 

Nikmark


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

So hier bitte 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=937086&posted=1#post937086


----------



## Lotte (7. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht von Lotte!!!*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte, Ihr wart angeln ?
> 
> .....aber auf hoher See scheinen ja alle Hemmungen zu fallen
> 
> ...



moin-moin,

ja wie genial ist das denn???? ich könnte mich kugeln vor lachen!!! 

@ dedlefb: das haste nun davon :q:q:q:q!!!! deldefb for bf 11/2005 :q:q:q:q


----------



## Toto (7. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> Für alle der Beweiß :q und die Erklärung :q .
> ...


 
Nu aber mal langsam werte Nordlichter ....
wo steht denn der Pokal ?? häh ? Im Norden ?
Also mir habt Ihr alle erklärt die Hannoversche Ecke zählt nicht mehr zu Norddeutschland ...

Ich hoffe ja Kai hat den Pokal auch brav mit hier runter gebracht, damit der sich dann schon mal eingewöhnen kann. Da muss er im nächsten Jahr dann nämlich wieder hin |rolleyes 

Bin wie Ihr lesen könnt auch wieder gut angekommen und schliesse mich mit dem Dank an das Orgateam an. War ne superklasse Tour und toll, so viele neue und nette Leute kennenzulernen. Einer davon wurde ja auch brav zum 1. Sackangler gekürt, dabei sollten wir aber nicht den tollen Drill vergessen, den Blauortsand noch mit seinem echt handgeknüpften Orientteppich hingelegt hat. War ein toller Anblick #6  
Ich schlage daher vor, nächstes Jahr nen Pokal auszusetzen für die beste Wohnungseinrichtung die gefangen wird.

Gruß
Thorsten

PS: Achso, dabei bin ich natürlich auch .. falls Du Hilfe beim Organisieren brauchst, setz mich schon mal auf die Liste für nächstes Jahr :q :q :q


----------



## norge_klaus (8. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Auch wir sind wieder gut daheim gelandet ! War schon 23.15 Uhr, aber es war ein tolles Wochenende mit euch. Besten Dank an OH-Nehmo und sein Mithelfer, die Sponsoren und alle die mitgeholfen haben diese tolle Tour zu organisieren. Ich (wir) sind im nächsten Jahr auf jeden Fall dabei ! 

Gruß Stadtmaus & Norge_Klaus

PS1: sitze gerade in Frankfurt in der Hotellobby und muß mich leider kurzfassen.

PS2: @ Pete, ist das Teil was Du suchst, eventuell das Teil , was ich seit gestern Abend als Fundstück in meinem Kofferraum bei ebay ab 1 Euro anbiete ? :q :q :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. November 2005)

*AW: Boardie-Kuddertour 2005*

Falls einer von Euch interesse hat.... :q

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=64716


----------

